
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2014) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7507753
======
nrp
Oculus VR -
[http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/](http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/)
\- Irvine, CA

We want everyone in the world to experience the impossible. We want your help
building the virtual reality hardware and platform that takes people to
beautiful new universes. Oculus is up to over 80 people (primarily engineers),
and we are expanding quickly. In addition to a huge variety of positions in
Irvine, CA, Oculus is looking for software engineers in Dallas, TX and
researchers in Seattle, WA. We were recently acquired by Facebook, which gives
us the resources to scale to consumer virtual reality.

A few of the positions that are especially important to us right now are:

* Embedded Systems Engineer - Design, prototype, and program the systems going into future virtual reality products.

* Senior Software Engineer - Develop core software products, services, and applications.

* Communications Manager - Define the overall voice and messaging for Oculus.

* Computer Vision Engineer - Research and develop algorithms and software for cutting edge 3D vision applications.

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at
[http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/](http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/)

We've recently revamped our careers system, so you should apply directly
there. You can email me with any questions at nrp@oculusvr.com

~~~
RobotCaleb
How about starting a Denver office? :)

~~~
RobotCaleb
This was worthy of a downvote? Why?

~~~
RickS
I'm not the one that downvoted you, but here's why:

It's as groan-inducingly absurd as "how about you mail me a full stack of
strawberry pancakes flaked with gold, just because I asked nicely?"

It adds nothing to the conversation but a silly, burdensome request thinly
veiled as a lame joke.

~~~
RobotCaleb
Fair enough.

------
tptacek
San Francisco, Mountain View - Matasano and iSEC Partners [WILL RELOCATE]

 _There are horrors beyond life 's edge that we do not suspect, and once in a
while man's evil prying calls them just within our range._

Talented tech people seek out jobs with interesting challenges. Different
firms, different challenges. Here, a chance to grapple with large-scale
payments; there, a purpose-built "big data" storage system; elsewhere,
software running on an exotic platform; look hard enough and you may even find
custom hardware to tinker with.

Consider a greater challenge: the one lurking in the shadows beneath all the
other challenges; a maddening, beautiful challenge that awaits all
applications, be they YC startups or giant tech companies, the hunt for which
leads through the crevices of the payment processing gateways, the arcane
backend of the storage system, and the insane, non-euclidian instruction
patterns output by embedded compilers. The discovery of the unknown horrible
secrets of our universe, the bending of those secrets to your will, and the
billing of clients for PDF documentation of those secrets along with their
exploitation steps and mitigation advice.

Matasano and iSEC together comprise one of the largest pure software security
firms in the world. Our clients are the best companies --- and _most_ of the
largest of them. Our teams include some of the best researchers in the field.

I hire for both firms, our practices interlocked in an unholy embrace. You can
read more about our hiring process at
[http://www.matasano.com/careers](http://www.matasano.com/careers). Or, for a
more philosophical take, here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7259845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7259845).
Put simply: we hire for aptitude, we ignore resumes, we respect and appreciate
candidates, and we put real effort finding good fits. iA Cthulhu, iA iA, &c
&c. Also, unlimited soda.

You can find out more by mailing <careers at matasano.com>. A human being who
knows what they're talking about will talk to you. And I'd like to think we're
fun to talk to!

For some of the flavor of what we do, check out
[https://microcorruption.com/](https://microcorruption.com/)

~~~
rpicard
As someone who just made it through the Matasano gauntlet, I can't recommend
it enough. It was fun and challenging. If you're interested in doing security,
get in touch with tptacek. I can't wait to get started myself.

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Boston, MA (LOCAL) + San Francisco,
CA (LOCAL) + Eastern Europe (REMOTE).

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're a logistics visibility platform (read: Waze for Cargo). Weft tracks
shipping containers using low-cost hardware to make sure that shipments get to
where they're supposed to be on time and intact, saving billions in lost value
due to cargo shrink and disrupted supply chains. We take the info we get from
the hardware and figure out where the bottlenecks in the supply chain are,
predict whether or not a shipment is going to make it to its destination on
time, and dynamically reroute/reschedule shipments so that we can optimize the
system as a whole. Really neat stuff. We're working on a lot of the things
that happen once you have that data, but I can't share much about it here

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web stack -> clojure (immutant) + postgres/cassandra/riak -- we use middleman
+ enlive (and a bit of hiccup) for templating, meaning that we're pretty
flexible about frontend tech.

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

Hardware -> think cell phone on crack (atmel avr xmega, a bunch of sensors,
gps, gsm, etc). Working integrated chip in the sub-$5 price point now! Have
some pilots running with v1 hw.

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from telcos to
enterprise software providers to regional and international logistics
companies). We also have some top tier investors!

Looking for help on mobile, frontend, and data science sides!

I should also probably mention that we have a team with a bunch of industry
vets!

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at marc@weft.io!

~~~
gdilla
How much of a problem is cargo shrink and how often does cargo get lost? And
if lost cargo is found, what is usually the reason? Theft?

~~~
speek
Cargo shrink is a 25B/year problem in the US -- way bigger globally (logistics
by itself is a 4T industry) -- however, we're more about fixing disruptable
supply chains (which is way harder to measure, but also way larger). Cargo
shrink can be theft, spoilage, misplacement, or a bunch of other similar
reasons. Our hardware helps us track that kind of stuff and our predictive
analytics helps us figure out the ramifications of what happens down the line!

------
gdb
Stripe. We're hiring engineers in San Francisco and remotely within US
timezones. INTERN, REMOTE, H1B all welcome.

See [1] for an overview of what challenges we're working on, or check out [2]
for a description of our interview process. You can apply by emailing me
directly at gdb@stripe.com. Make sure to include some background on who you
are as a programmer — at the very least, what motivates you, what kinds of
things you like to build, and (if available) a code sample that's
representative of your best work.

Also feel free to ping me if you're thinking about applying but have any
questions!

[1] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-
problem...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-
challenges-is-Stripe-solving)

[2] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-
engineering-...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-engineering-
interview-process-like-at-Stripe)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre, seeks new members for
our team. We develop machine learning techniques to better understand
chromatin biology. These models and algorithms transform high-dimensional
functional genomics data into interpretable patterns and lead to new
biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to train a new generation of
computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

3\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

 _Required qualifications:_ Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics obtained in the last
five years. Submitted papers in genomics or machine learning research.
Expertise in Python and Unix environments.

 _Preferred qualifications:_ Experience with epigenomics and graphical models.
Published papers in peer-reviewed journals or refereed conference proceedings.
Expertise in R, C, and C++.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply:_ We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
dpapathanasiou
New York City

Tired of the startup goose chase?

Change the world for real in 2014.

Work on projects involving solar power, hardware controller software, data
science, and mobile apps which really are life-changing[1] at the Sustainable
Engineering Lab[2] at Columbia University in NYC.

You'll be joining a like-minded peer group of hackers working in python, R,
go, mongodb, nodejs, and other interesting technologies, focused on making the
world suck less.

There are no sales/MBA types, no scrum masters, and we strongly disapprove of
code written in Enterprise FizzBuzz style[3].

Deets[4] here: [https://github.com/SEL-Columbia/jobs](https://github.com/SEL-
Columbia/jobs)

[1] Data-driven planning projects in Nigeria, Myanmar, Indonesia; Android apps
for rural nurses in India

[2] [http://sel.columbia.edu/](http://sel.columbia.edu/)

[3]
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

[4] Somewhat out of date; if you don't see anything specifically for you, but
are interested in general, please contact us!

------
nickpinkston
[http://Plethora.io](http://Plethora.io) , San Francisco: Building the robotic
factory of the future to make hardware as easy as software.

\+ Funding: Seed VC, led by Founders Fund, round oversubscribed, others still
trying to give us money.

\+ Team: 8 full-time engineers in full build mode - growing quickly

\+ Progress:

\-- Closed Funding: Oct. 2013

\-- Opened Pilot Factory: Jan. 2014

\-- Generating revenue from manufacturing operations

\-- Made many key hires in comp. geo. / math core team

\-- CAD plug-ins in private beta w/ large pre-sales list

\+ Jobs - Link:
[https://angel.co/plethora/jobs](https://angel.co/plethora/jobs)

Positions:

1.) Mathy programmers to solve computational geometry problems in automated
manufacturing: CAD/CAM, feature-detection, path planning, geometric/physics
simulations, etc.

2.) Developer for C# Dev Tools for CAD plug-in team: automated build/testing
systems over multiple large software systems and OS's.

Benefits:

\-- Competitive Salaries

\-- Generous Equity: 0.25-2%

\-- Great Healthcare/Dental

\-- Free Maker Classes: CNC milling, welding, PCB design, etc.

\-- Free TechShop Membership

\-- Free Personal Project Build Money

\+ We've already sponsored one H1-B VISA and happy to do more. WILL RELOCATE
as well.

------
arohner
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building the next generation of developer automation:
amazing Continuous Integration and Deployment. We have traction and revenue
and funding and great customers. Our customers love us, because we move
quickly, build great things, and provide amazing support. Everyone talks to
customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and have as flat a
structure as we can. We're looking for frontend engineers (JS), designers
(must be able to HTML+CSS), and backend engineers (Clojure). Being a mix of
those is of course welcome! We lean towards senior experienced engineers, or
junior engineers who can display great talent.

We're also looking for engineers for Developer Success and Developer Awareness
positions. Since we have an incredibly technical product, and selling directly
to developers, the dev-awareness positions (think marketing, but much more
dev-oriented: dev evangelism, writing interesting blogs, CRO, analytics, etc -
think a patio11-style engineer) require significant development experience.
Dev-success positions are a good fit for engineers who like working with
people and building relationships with customers.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs).

~~~
alabut
Dude, you should brag about your approach to private offices, like your
designer wrote about:

[http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-
weak/](http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-weak/)

It reminds me of Joel Spolsky's articles on their approach to workspaces.

[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FieldGuidetoDeveloper...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FieldGuidetoDevelopers.html)

It's so rare to find a workplace in SF that's not an open office plan that
some of the most productive people retreat to remote work just to get shit
done in their home office, like Rands did with his Nerd Cave:

[http://randsinrepose.com/archives/a-nerd-in-a-
cave/](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/a-nerd-in-a-cave/)

Talking about the productivity of private offices could be a major attractor,
the way Microsoft way back in the day had a big poster for college recruiting
that was a photo of a door and the words "you'll get one of these" on it.

------
Peroni
Lyst Ltd - London, UK - [http://lyst.com/careers](http://lyst.com/careers)

Lyst is a leading fashion marketplace - we partner with the world’s top
fashion brands and stores to provide people with a personalised way to
discover and shop for fashion online. From launch in 2011, Lyst is growing
quickly and already generates tens of millions of dollars in sales for the
hundreds of brands, retailers and publishers it partners with around the
world. Lyst is backed by a range of all-star of investors including Accel
(Facebook, Spotify), DFJ (Skype), and those behind Oscar de la Renta, Smythson
and Tory Burch.

Behind the scenes we're python & machine learning fanatics. You may remember
us from these posts:

Image Background Removal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818)

Color Detection:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102)

We're actively looking for talented people across the business. We mainly need
DevOps, QA, Front-end & Python engineers to work full-time, on-site in our
London HQ.

Dev Blog: [http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

Contact me directly if you are interested in finding out more: steve@ly.st

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for Javascript, TypeScript and Front-end engineers.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
information that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2].

Silk is well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the
city center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [http://jobs.silk.co/](http://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [http://www.silk.co/](http://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
benweatherman
Ordoro is a web app that helps people manage their e-commerce business. Like
everyone else in the world, we need developers. Unlike everyone else in the
world, we're awesome. Come and work with us.

Send your resume to ben@ordoro.com. Find out more at ordoro.com/jobs

    
    
        Compensation and Perks
        ======================
    
        - $80k-$120k salary
        - 0.1-1% equity
        - Full health benefits
        - Chillaxed vacation policy
        - Whatever gear you need for the job
        - Passionate teammates
        - A badass office in downtown Austin, TX (we'll pay your moving expenses)
    
        Python Web Developers
        =====================
    
        You'll mostly be working on our Flask-powered JSON API. This year
        we're focused on things like exposing our API publicly, caching,
        automated creation of developer documentation. You'll also add
        whatever functionality is needed to support features our customers
        want.
    
        In our dream world, the person we’d hire would love:
        - Python, Go, Postgres, Redis, and exploring other technology that
          would make Ordoro awesome
        - Tuning SQL queries to keep the API fast
        - Automation and testing
        - Using 3rd-party APIs and figuring out all the fun little land
          mines their docs fail to mention
        - Deploying applications in a Linux environment
    
        Javascript Frontend Developers
        ==============================
    
        You’ll be working on our client-side Javascript app along with
        adding functionality to the Express-powered server. This year we’re
        focusing on porting code from a legacy application and adding
        several large features our customers have been clamoring for.
    
        In our dream world, the person we’d hire would love:
        - Client- and server-side Javascript
        - Keeping current on the latest ES6
        - Removing jQuery from your codebase
        - Working closely with our designer to make a clean, intuitive
          and world-class UX for our application
        - Deploying applications in a Linux environment

------
crucio
Firebox.com ([http://www.firebox.com](http://www.firebox.com)) - Shoreditch,
London, UK

Firebox is a 15 year young, profitable and growing online retailer
specialising in the 'coolest gifts you can buy'. We have a small and agile
tech team that work and learn from each other. We build new features, improve
and maintain our current codebase, and design our architecture to handle high
loads!

We're looking for another web developer who is passionate about technology and
wanting to get stuck in building a long term business. We are looking for
someone interested in the full stack of web development. On the back-end we
currently use PHP/Ruby, MySQL, Redis, Nginx/Apache, and Solr.

To give you an idea of some of our current projects: we are moving over to
Postgres, building an in-house iPhone app, re-making our development process
to use vagrant, and building an API for internal and external use.

We (the tech team) work fairly autonomously and don't have any managers. We
often get to choose what we want to work on in the best interests of the
company, which keeps things fun and interesting.

For more info on the job, please see:
[http://www.firebox.com/admin/showcareer?id=webdeveloper](http://www.firebox.com/admin/showcareer?id=webdeveloper)

To apply please email jobs@firebox.com

------
dayjah
San Francisco - Twitch - [http://twitch.tv](http://twitch.tv)

We're crazy about data! With so much traffic (50m MAU and growing) we gather a
lot of data. We use this data to help plan new data center build outs through
to A/B testing product features to increase retention. We're a small team (4)
with a start-up mandate to revolutionise our stat gathering and analytics
process. If you like working with terabytes of data, hadoop, aws and have a
keen interest in building reliable, robust, high volume systems please reach
out to me: ossareh@twitch.tv

Cheers,

Mike Ossareh - Twitch Founding Team & Engineering Manager

~~~
ajtulloch
If anyone's interested in working in analytics/data, they should check these
guys out. Awesome team, large datasets, fascinating problems.

------
jays
Naked Apartments -
[http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

Full Time REMOTE - Anywhere

Naked Apartments has set out to simplify renting, starting in NYC. We’re a
small team, growing fast, and already taking a big bite out of Craigslist’s
juicy NYC revenues, but we’ve set our sights on much bigger goals.

Our team is optimized for developer impact and achievement. We’ve taken Jason
Fried’s TED talk to heart and built an entirely distributed team...yes
including even our CEO. Get ready to be judged on productivity, not face time
and say goodbye to your painful commute.

Engineers are given ultimate controller of product. No wire frames or painful
specs handed down from product managers. Engineers get to take an idea from
conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system to get
feedback and iterate until you’ve built a something you’ll be proud of.

We want engineers who care about the user experience as much as they care
about clean, well tested code. So get ready to be pushed to be the best
engineer you can be.

We’re always interested in finding great team members. At the moment, we’re
specifically looking for:

* iOS Engineer

* Full Stack Rails Engineer

If you're interested in learning more, send us an email:
jobs@nakedapartments.com

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs](http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs)

* [http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

------
throwaway142014
Future employee's rant (some previous experience):

A future employee's first experience at your company is his job application.
When someone has taken the time to apply to your company, here are some things
that would be nice if done:

* When you post that you are hiring, either here or elsewhere, please make sure to reply as fast as possible. Delaying action on job applications doesn't help both you and the candidate.

* Even if you are not interested in the candidate, sending a reply, however simple, helps in more ways than you can imagine.

(Sorry to hijack this thread)

~~~
_p6xs
Please do not hijack the thread.

------
msutherl
Dear companies, please also post design and management positions! Also,
'whoishiring', please consider adding "designer" to your list of examples of
job titles that "may interest HN readers". There are many of us here and this
is one of the few job boards with a high signal:noise ratio.

------
gregman
Nitrous.IO — [https://www.nitrous.io](https://www.nitrous.io)

SF / Singapore (remote can be considered)

At Nitrous.IO we are changing the way the world codes. Our mission with
Nitrous.IO is to improve the way you work and collaborate on software
applications by making development environments easier to create, configure
and share.

We just closed a $6.65M Series A financing round and are growing at a fast
rate. If you’re interested in helping us change the way the world codes, check
out our jobs page:

[https://www.nitrous.io/jobs](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs)

Positions include:

* Platform Engineer

* Software Engineer

* Support Engineer

* Developer Evangelist

* Product Designer

* Product Marketing / Growth Hacker

* Corporate Assistant

Here are some (but not all) of the languages/technologies you could be working
with:

* Ruby / Rails

* Node.js

* Ember.js

* JavaScript

* Chef

* Puppet

* PostgreSQL

* Memcache

* Redis

------
grkvlt
Cloudsoft - Edinburgh, UK -
[http://cloudsoftcorp.com/](http://cloudsoftcorp.com/)

We are working on simplifying application deployment and runtime management in
the cloud using our open source Brooklyn platform:
[https://github.com/brooklyncentral/brooklyn](https://github.com/brooklyncentral/brooklyn)

We are currently looking for exceptional developer talent and so we would love
to hear from you. Cloudsoft is based at Codebase
([http://www.thisiscodebase.com/](http://www.thisiscodebase.com/)) Scotland’s
largest technology incubator, but will consider flexible and remote working.

Please get in touch if you have skills in one or more of the following areas:
open source, enterprise Java, devops and system admin, distributed computing,
cloud and virtualisation, modern javascript and web development. Reach out to
us at: jobs@cloudsoftcorp.com

------
elmuchoprez
Detroit-based start-up (funded, stable, paying competitive salaries) looking
for experienced Magento developers.

Chalkfly.com is looking for an amazing, experienced, OO PHP developer with
deep Magento experience to join our fast-growing, first-rate development team.
As a software developer, you would responsible for end-to-end product
development, from architecture, to development, to rollout. You must be
comfortable participating in design and code reviews, as well as delivering
accurate estimates, providing regular development progress feedback and
consistently meeting project deadlines. Our developers are effective at
explaining complex ideas and concepts to non-technical team members.

This is a full time position that would work out of our downtown Detroit
office. Occasional telecommuting (like one day a week) is on the table, but we
really need people who can be in the office most of the time.

Here's our stats:

    
    
        Company size: 19
    
        Current dev team size: 5 (and hiring as fast as we can find good people)
    
        Stack: LAMP
    
        Version Control: Git
    
        Bug Tracking: Github Issues
    
        Project Management: Basecamp
    
        Mac or PC: Dealer's choice. We currently have 2 devs on mac and 1 on PC.
    
        Office style: Open floor plan, collaborative working environment, very casual.
    
        Dev methodologies: We borrow elements of various frameworks, but in general we work in monthly sprint cycles, daily stand-ups, weekly overview meetings.
    
        Hours: The dev team likes to have people here by 10am most days.
    

A word about Detroit: The city gets a lot of bad press. It might not look like
an attractive option to people who are considering offers from NY or CA, but I
would really encourage people to at least take a look. We're in a building
with about 20 other tech start-ups who have all received funding. There is
serious investment happening in the city right now. Two months ago I looked up
and Warren Buffet (completely unannounced) was 10 feet away from my desk (he's
partnering on several projects in the city). We sit right across from the
Detroit Twitter office. We're on the same block as the Detroit Google office.
Comerica Park, where the Detroit Tigers play, is 100 yards from our office.
Ford Field, where the Lions play, is another about 300 yards away. The part of
the city we're in is clean and safe with newly built downtown living
alternatives. All I'm saying is: give it a look.

If you're interested in finding out more, shoot me an email at
evan@chalkfly.com.

~~~
dsschnau
+1 for Detroit - it is a great tech hub.

~~~
calbear81
That seems to be an overstatement. I find myself visiting Detroit every two
months or so (my SO is in Macomb working) from the Bay Area and although
there's more companies starting, the tech scene is still very small (even when
compared to places like Seattle).

When I've looked at opportunities at Google or Twitter in Detroit/Birmingham,
it's really all sales and account management jobs targeted at folks servicing
the auto makers.

Don't get me wrong, I like parts of Detroit but I still don't feel safe when
driving around the "wrong" parts of town. It's getting better but by no means
is it there.

------
onalark
Delhi (Other areas negotiable), India

Systems Developer, CycleTel

Are you passionate about using technology to create social impact? Do you
operate well in start-up environments, building new ideas and strategies from
scratch? Do you want to be part of a social enterprise that is positioned to
change lives in India? This is your chance to join and shape a fast growing,
mobile health (mHealth) service at a critical inflection point.

CycleTel is an mHealth innovation, developed and tested in India, that is
positioned to be the first ever family planning method offered via SMS. No
doctors, no visits to the health clinic—CycleTel puts family planning
knowledge and use in the hands of couples, on their mobile devices. Based on
the Standard Days Method (SDM) of family planning, the service has the
potential to aid millions of women in India who have access to a mobile phone.

CycleTel seeks a passionate and skilled developer to lead development and
administration of our SMS-based solution in India. The candidate will have an
exceptional track record in software, preferably with experience in building
and maintaining mobile systems services in India.

CycleTel is an initiative developed and incubated by Georgetown University’s
Institute for Reproductive Health (IRH) in Washington, DC. IRH works to reduce
unmet need for family planning by increasing fertility awareness and expanding
access to family planning methods.

As a Systems Developer, you will help us improve, deploy and maintain our SMS-
based solution. You will help us expand our reach within India and globally by
adding multi-language support to our existing English/ Hinglish-based code.
You will also help us expand by leading the development and integration of our
application with technical partners. The System Developer will be part of the
CycleTel team in India, and work in a focused team, reporting to our India
CycleTel Manager, based in Delhi.

Please send cover letter and CV to the CycleTel team at
charu.chadha.irh@gmail.com,

------
spacemanaki
Rent the Runway is hiring all sorts of engineers (Java, Data, iOS, full stack)
in the NYC area.

Rent the Runway is building the first online rental platform for retail goods.
We are a disruptive e-commerce business that believes that democratizing
luxury products in the US is just the first step of a broader vision of
helping drive better aspirational experiences for tens of millions of users
across the globe.

Our engineering team works on challenging product-oriented problems across the
boundaries of e-commerce, mobile, analytics and shipping/fulfillment, and the
backbone of our business is served by our custom logistics management system
which is core to our capacity to deliver the right product to the right user
at the right time. We utilize data, engineering and algorithms to create a
personalized website and an adaptive supply chain to fulfill our commitment to
an amazing customer experience.

Engineers at Rent the Runway focus on solving business problems first, and
receive the satisfaction that they have true impact on the success of the
company. Many of our engineers are entrepreneurs themselves, and we strongly
encourage a collaborative, product-driven culture across our organization. We
have a very diverse team and welcome those with supernerd CS degrees as well
as those with non-traditional backgrounds.

[http://www.renttherunway.com/careers](http://www.renttherunway.com/careers)

------
corradio
Snips ([http://snips.net](http://snips.net)) - Paris (FR), full-time or intern

We specialize in understanding how people live in cities. We do that by
analyzing geolocations and by providing predictive technologies supporting new
generations of infrastructure and services. We're a small startup, already
working with important companies, and are seeking world class data scientists,
software engineers and infrastructure engineers to help us scale.

Get in touch: olivier.corradi@snips.net

------
SBG_jobs
Seven Bridges Genomics -- Cambridge, MA, USA and London, UK

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/52607/genomic-data-
eng...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/52607/genomic-data-engineer-
seven-bridges-genomics) [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/52608/core-r-d-
develop...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/52608/core-r-d-developer-
seven-bridges-genomics)

We are doing exciting things at the cutting edge of bioinformatics; please see
our job listings for more details. Prior knowledge of bioinformatics is
helpful but not required. Please note that analogous Stack Overflow job
listings are available for the Cambridge, MA openings. H1B candidates are
welcome.

------
phamilton
Location: San Francisco or Palo Alto, INTERN or full time

BrightRoll ([http://www.brightroll.com](http://www.brightroll.com)) is looking
for all kinds of engineers, especially server side hackers to work on
composing internal services into public, REST APIs (we take the Fielding
dissertation seriously). We value functional programming, distributed systems,
fault tolerance and high availability, backed by all kinds of languages and
persistence schemes. We are serious about scala, erlang/elixir, ruby, node,
and store stuff in SQL, nosql, and sometimes in plain old files.

Our culture is one of uncompromising transparency and GSD (the good kind of
GSD, where anything that blocks us from getting stuff done is prioritized). We
value risk taking, learning from failure, provide superb compensation and
benefits, as well as having a laid back office culture (I personally practice
Hammock Driven Development fairly regularly).

Feel free to apply via the web site, and let us know hacker news sent you, or
contact me directly (phamilton at brightroll dot com). Thanks!

See
[http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a42a12b3580e2060135837631485aa7&id=8aa005063585f9a30135877ffbce25ef&source=)

------
dgurock
Gurock ([http://www.gurock.com/](http://www.gurock.com/)) - Berlin, Germany

Hiring: Technical Support Engineer (English, full time) + others

We are a small & successful bootstrapped software company from Germany and
build popular web-based applications for software teams. We have been in
business since 2004 and many thousands of teams, both small and large, use our
products.

We are hiring for different positions, but our main focus right now is on
hiring a technical support engineer to help us support our TestRail customers.
This is not a typical support role though, as our products and customers are
very technical (they are software dev/testing teams), so it's an interesting
and challenging position.

As most of our customers are from the US, Canada or other non-German speaking
countries, excellent English writing and communication skills are critical for
this role (German not required). You can learn more about the Support Engineer
role here:

[http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/support-engineer/)

We have recently opened a nice office in Berlin (Prenzlauer Berg, near Mitte)
and offer great benefits. We use a modern web development stack with PHP, an
advanced custom MVC framework (like Rails), Vagrant etc. We provide a very
productive and flexible working environment.

If you are in Berlin (or plan to move to Berlin soon) and one of our open
positions sounds like a good fit, let me know.

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics - London/Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1 open source software intern this Summer
(May through August), for a 6-8 week paid internship. Our intern will work
directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects.

This a paid internship; we will consider candidates who can work from our
London office and additionally remote candidates who are UTC +/\- 5 hours
maximum. Interested? Please email intern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us
about a piece of software you are proud to have written. (And don't be afraid
to suggest specific projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work
on in your internship.)

We will be blogging with more information about our internship program soon.
For background on our successful recent winternship program check out:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2013/12/20/introducing-
our...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2013/12/20/introducing-our-snowplow-
winterns/)

------
shackattack
San Francisco, CA and Toronto - PagerDuty (YC '10)

At PagerDuty, we are building an alerting and incident tracking system to help
IT operations groups detect and respond to issues. Startups, Fortune 500
companies, and everything in-between rely on us to alert them quickly when
they have operational troubles. We’ve got interesting technical problems in
spades, but we’re still very much a startup. We're hiring for pretty much
everything, technical and non-technical alike.

We don’t hire based on experience with a handful of tools. Instead, we want
smart, capable, and experienced people who can learn our tools quickly (and
suggest new ones!) as needed. Experience with our stack is just a bonus.

Job list:

GROWTH AND INTERNAL TOOLS Business Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer -
Biz Tools

MARKETING Marketing Analyst Product Marketing Manager Senior Web Developer
OFFICE ADMINISTRATION Vibe Manager

PLATFORM ENGINEERING Senior Software Engineer

PRODUCT Senior Product Manager UX/Interaction Designer San Francisco, CA

REALTIME ENGINEERING Realtime Software Engineer Realtime Software Engineer (SF
and Toronto positions available) Senior Realtime Software Engineer

RECRUITING Technical Sourcer - Contract

SALES Account Executive Customer Success Representative

WEB ENGINEERING Intermediate Software Engineer

See the full job descriptions at
[http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/)

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy and successful e-commerce
business; every day it serves millions of product images and handles hundreds
of thousands of user visits, but we can and do update the live site with new
code multiple times per day without missing a beat. Our systems are written on
the LAMP stack and deployed on Amazon Web Services using Puppet and
Capistrano; we are migrating to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers
choose the tools that work best for them - for instance, at the moment we have
a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the team. We are adopting and adapting
agile development techniques such as evolutionary design, pair programming,
and continuous deployment. We hold regular retrospectives to improve our
working environment. Our developers are generalizing specialists; a typical
day may include refining an algorithm, writing a tricky integration test,
tuning an SQL query, and discussing feature nuances with a product manager.
Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear (at careers@secretsales.com)
from any of you who'd like to join us; we're hiring for all technical roles,
especially developers of all levels of experience.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is the UK's leading
private shopping club, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many of them familiar from the high street. The company
has about eighty employees and a substantial annual turnover; it was recently
selected to join the UK's Future Fifty programme for the country's most
rapidly growing startups.

------
rhoml
3scale.net in Barcelona, Spain is looking for Full time Operations Engineers.

As an Operations engineer at 3scale you will be working to improve the
reliability and performance of our services, as well as you will have the
opportunity to work shoulder-to-shoulder with our engineering team in order to
build the next generation products for APIs focusing on automation,
availability and performance.

Responsibilities: Work with the engineering team to build, and maintain
3scale’s highly available infrastructure between AWS, and other cloud
providers in USA and Europe. Write Sensu plugins, handlers, and extensions to
monitor all of our stack. Write Puppet modules to automate our infrastructure.
Troubleshoot issues across our stack hardware/software and application. Work
with our ELK (Elasticsearch + Logstash + Kibana) cluster. Design resilient and
scalable architectures. Willingness to learn and tech.

Qualifications: 1+ years of experience with AWS. (3+ for senior.) 2+ years
industry experience on system administration (Linux). (5+ for senior.) 1+
years of experience on config management systems (Cfengine, Chef, Puppet, Sal
Stack, Ansible). Demonstrable knowledge of TCP/IP, HTTP, DNS, web application
security. Ability to prioritize tasks and work independently. Excellent
communication skills. Practical knowledge of shell scripting and at least one
scripting language (Ruby, Python).

Bonus points: Virtualization and containerization (Lxc, Docker, lmctfy, Xen,
Vmware, Openstack) NoSQL (Redis, DynamoDB, Cassandra, Riak, MongoDB).
Experience with existing open source project. Skills in ping pong, quake or
guitar hero.

Contact: rhommel@3scale.net

------
eli
Industry Dive - Data Mining Intern (paid) - Washington, DC

Industry Dive is a digital media company that creates apps, websites, and
newsletters that empower people to use their phones as a more effective work
tool.

We're looking for someone who can crunch through large databases and come up
with actionable information. The ideal candidate has experience working with
SQL databases, a good grasp of basic statistics, and can work with our design
team to create graphics and interactive data visualizations.

Please contact me if you're interested or would like any more information:
eli-at-industrydive.com

More about the company at:
[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/)

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineer in Product
Support

Ready to work closer to home? Swift Software is a growing product-centered B2B
software company seeking a talented software engineer to join our team in
Frederick, MD to provide product support to our broad base of happy customers.

Our product is an advanced task management and workflow system with a long
track record of customer success. You’ll work with new and existing customers
to help them learn how to get the most out of our visual workflow engine.
You’ll also help them troubleshoot problems and build new systems, and you’ll
gather their feedback and use it to help our development team plan the future
of our product.

Unlike other companies, product support is a first-class member of our
organization. Our support team and product developers work side-by-side, and
our support team is a key contributor to product design. In addition to
helping our customers with current issues, product support also spends time
improving our product, documentation, and processes to prevent future problems
and streamline our customers’ experience.

Our environment is relaxed and fun, and we play everything from Total
Annihilation to Alien Swarm at our game nights. We equip everyone with new
quad-core Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are
family-friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options,
and flexible work schedules.

For more information about this position, see the link below.
[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se228-software-engineer-
product-...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se228-software-engineer-product-
support.html)

------
neo2001
Streetlife.com - [http://streetlife.com](http://streetlife.com) \- London, UK

Open positions: \- Software Engineer \- Senior Software Engineer \- iOS
Engineer

Streetlife is Britain’s local social network. Our mission is to help
neighbours to connect and build stronger, safer, friendlier communities.
Today, over 100,000 people use Streetlife to exchange local news, events and
recommendations, to make real-world connections and to get together to improve
their neighbourhoods.

We’re a small team of smart, driven and determined people, based in Covent
Garden. Our meetings are informal, our fridge is always full of drinks and
snacks, and we’re out to change the world, one community at a time. We treat
our employees like adults, and trust them to work in whatever way helps them
to be most productive. There are no fixed office hours, timesheets, or
managers watching the clock and you can take as much or as little time off for
holidays as you want.

More information:
[https://www.streetlife.com/jobs/](https://www.streetlife.com/jobs/)

------
kaielvin
Singapore − Pirate3D ([http://pirate3d.com](http://pirate3d.com)), FULLTIME,
H1B

We are developing a consumer-oriented 3D printer, along with an extensive
suite of innovative software around it, ranging from decentralized web of
things to collective 3D modeling.

The company is based in Singapore with an international staff and market. We
arrange flight and visa application for you.

The fields particularly lacking man power include :

    
    
      − Back-end Java and C++ programming,
      − Back-end PHP, MySQL and NoSQL development,
      − Linux kernel compilation and embedded C/C++,
      − Front-end Backbone.js, AngularJS and graphic design,
      − Android development,
      − Linux server monitoring and administration,
      − Software stress-testing and troubleshooting.
    

Email your application at contact@kaielvin.org. Include what are the top 3 of
your favourite innovative technologies, the most algorithmically challenging
program you have worked on, along with your GitHub, StackOverflow or similar
accounts. We will pursue the conversation from there.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring full stack engineers
for our London office, working on real time bidding, analytics and front end
web applications. Graduates and interns are welcome.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field. 
          Or related experience.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, CSS, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great programmer in at least one of 
          Scala, Python, Java, TypeScript, JavaScript, Clojure, Haskell, F#, Kotlin
          or Ruby
        * Willing to work in Python, TypeScript, Scala and Java
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
Okvivi
Jello Labs - Senior Engineer - New York City -
[http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs) (fulltime, onsite)

\-----------------------

We are changing the way mobile eCommerce works.

We are well funded and we have an amazing team with engineers from Google,
Foursquare, Ebay, Chartbeat and Medium -
[http://jellolabs.com/team](http://jellolabs.com/team)

We love GoLang, AngularJS, and ObjectiveC, if you want to write Go as a full-
time job you should come join us! We do code reviews and care deeply about
moving fast while maintaing reliable systems. On Wednesday nights, we play
board games.

More details at [http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs), or
simply email hey@jellolabs.com.

\-----------------------

Lead iOS Engineer

We're looking for an iOS developer who cares about building awesome
experiences, and about making them fast and smooth. Even on slow connections.

More details at [http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs), or
simply email hey@jellolabs.com.

~~~
nymph
_On Wednesday nights, we play board games._

I know you may think this is a positive attribute -- but it actually comes off
as a turn off to anyone who doesn't happen to that particular extracurricular
interest -- or who who happens to have some semblance of a life outside the
office (like kids, say).

------
FreakLegion
Palo Alto Networks - Lots of openings - H1B VISA and REMOTE are possible

We do network and endpoint security. I can't sell the company better than our
founder, so here's Nir Zuk:

[http://youtu.be/EKdzB75aewk?t=19m19s](http://youtu.be/EKdzB75aewk?t=19m19s)

And here's an example of the kinds of things we work on (feature selection and
machine learning models for malicious PDF detection, in this case):

[http://www.virusbtn.com/pdf/conference_slides/2012/Xu-
etal-V...](http://www.virusbtn.com/pdf/conference_slides/2012/Xu-etal-
VB2012.pdf)

Our policy is to hire awesome people whether there's an opening or not. For
the "official" list, see:

[https://www.paloaltonetworks.com/company/careers/openings.ht...](https://www.paloaltonetworks.com/company/careers/openings.html)

We're very much an international organization, so don't let location stop you
from checking us out. And feel free to get in touch with me directly --
email's in my profile.

------
tristanz
Sense - [https://senseplatform.com](https://senseplatform.com) \- San
Francisco

We're building a next-generation data science platform to tackle the toughest
problems in science and business. We're looking to expand our team of two. If
you love tackling tough problems, building serious technology, or spending
your days thinking about future of data and statistics, drop us a line.

We're hiring multiple roles:

* Fullstack Engineer - Build the best cloud platform for data science. Node.js/AngularJS.

* Backend Engineer - Build the best infrastructure for data science. Hadoop, Docker, AWS, Go, R, Python, JavaScript.

* Lead Designer - Build the most beautiful, powerful, and productive data science experience.

* Director of Data Science - Build the future of data science and spread the gospel. PhD and polyglot data science experience (R, Python, JavaScript, Hadoop, SQL) required. Bayesian/Probabilistic Programmer a plus.

Compensation: Competitive salary, real equity, flexible work environment.

Sound interesting? Email tristan@senseplatform.com with a short introduction.

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management.

Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data.

RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful technology investors in New
York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born and raised. We are located in
the heart of Center City Philadelphia in convenient proximity to all major
rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems:

\- We want to transform large datasets more efficiently

\- We want to push the envelope of possibility for in-browser data
visualizations

\- We want to make complex data questions easy for anyone to understand

\- While we currently work with tools like PHP, Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and
Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can identify the best tools for a
given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience with these technologies is not a
requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include:

\- Source control using git

\- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click build-and-deploy
system

\- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello

\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues

\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

\- Working alongside one of Philadelphia’s strongest technology teams

~~~
tomswartz07
Hi there-

Very interesting company! Could you share more info regarding the DevOps
position?

Specifically, do you favor Puppet over Chef or use them equally? Can you share
any information regarding some sample projects? (What would a typical day look
like?)

------
mjwhansen
VISUAL DESIGNER, WASHINGTON DC (On-site preferred)

Engage is an interactive agency that provides technology and strategy to
Fortune 500 companies, center-right political organizations, and nonprofits. A
hybrid between an agency and a tech firm, we are innovators at heart. Our
creative team is always looking for newer, cooler, better, more beautiful ways
to do things. We love what we do and it shows.

If that sounds like the kind of agency you’d like to join—and we hope it
does—we’re looking to add a Visual Designer to our creative team. The Visual
Designer would report directly to the Design Director and be involved in all
stages of the design process, from ideation and wireframes to finished
product.

Projects might include creating branding collateral for well-known advocacy
organizations, designing landing pages for issue campaigns, and crafting
social media share graphics to drive engagement. We encourage you to review
our portfolio at [http://enga.ge/work/](http://enga.ge/work/) and
[http://dribbble.com/engagedc](http://dribbble.com/engagedc).

This is a full-time position in Washington, DC and comes with a generous
benefits package. This is an immediate opening. If you’re outside DC, we're
willing to let you temporarily work remotely until you can relocate.

We will place the most weight on your proven work, so please submit your
portfolio with your application (links to your website or Dribbble profile
preferred). Your prior work experience and education are considered but are
not as important. 2014 graduates with superior portfolios related to web
design are also encouraged to apply.

More info & apply:

[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/5ePf5g/Visual-
Designe...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/5ePf5g/Visual-
Designer.html)

------
mgeraci
Frontend Engineer at OkCupid - New York, NY

We're looking for a full time front end engineer here at OkC. I've pasted the
HR'y text below, but as a front end dev at OkCupid, I can say that it's a
great place to work. If you're interested in building stuff with autonomy and
responsibility and push it to tons of users, you should reach out. Feel free
to ping me with any questions! michael@okcupid.com

\----

Do you want to work on a product that truly improves people’s lives? Do you
want to work on a small team with exceptionally talented people? We’re looking
for an experienced Frontend Engineer to join the OkCupid Product Team in New
York City.

We're looking for enthusiastic and talented Frontend Engineers to join our
growing team. You’ll be helping to make our products awesome and scalable for
millions of users. You’ll get to work with a team of fantastic and fast-moving
hackers to make the social web a more insightful and engaging place.

------
hgh
Zoona ([http://www.zoona.co.za](http://www.zoona.co.za))

Cape Town, South Africa

Zoona is a mobile payments company with a passion for helping businesses grow
in Africa. In countries like Zambia (Zoona’s core market), businesses of all
sizes struggle to grow because of challenges transacting in cash, low access
to affordable finance and poor and unreliable data. We provide a payments
platform, innovative financing, and data analytics to help people start mobile
payment outlets and connect micro and small businesses to their suppliers.

In 2012 Zoona closed a $4m Series A venture capital round led by Omidyar
Network and Accion. Zoona has grown to process millions of dollars in payment
value each month in pursuit of its vision of Cashless Growing Businesses.

We're in a very exciting growth phase and looking for:

\- Java Developers

\- PHP Developers

\- UI/UX Designers

\- Data Scientists

If you're interested, I'm happy to chat more about the opportunities and the
company: hans@zoona.co.za

------
almog
Klarna - Tel Aviv, Israel (local, we can help with relocation from US/EU)

Us: We're changing how people are buying and paying online, by making these
two actions distinct from one another. You: a well experienced developer,
preferably a full-stack web developer but not _necessarily.

Work environment:

\---------------------

We're a medium sized company (600+), yet our TLV team is very small and enjoy
a new large space few floors bellow Google's offices. We host variety of
meetups and serve as an occasional hackerspace On Sundays, instead of working
on our daily tasks, we divide into learning groups as well as an open source
hacking group and work on improve ourselves as professionals.

Our non-Sunday work is done in an agile/scrum fashion, we do pair-programming
nearly all the time and work

Development tools stack:

\-----------------------

Rails + Sinatra, AngularJS, Solr, JS + Coffeescript.

Testing tools:

\--------------

Cucumber, RSpec, PhantomJS and Jenkins for CI

CM: Chef

Send me your CV (yep, resistance is futile etc.):

almog.kurtser@klarna.com

~

_*it is necessary that you you'd like to become one (we'll teach you!) :)

------
bowmanb
New York, NY, Remote friendly

SFX / Arc90

\---

JavaScript Developer

We need JavaScript developers for a few different projects including:

* A React.js application using immutable data structures to manage large collections of records

* A responsive web application centered around streaming music and live events

* A high-traffic ecommerce site for professional DJs to preview and purchase music

We’re looking for experienced JS developers who also like playing with JS-
target languages such as CoffeeScript, ClojureScript, etc. or are otherwise
excited about learning new languages / techniques. If any of this sounds
interesting to you, drop a line to: darren.newton@arc90.com

\---

Clojure Developer

We're hiring Clojure developers, or developers strongly interested in Clojure,
to work on backend services for an electronic music platform.

If you're interested, please drop me a line: brianb@arc90.com

\---

We're hiring for other positions as well. For the full list and more info,
check out: [https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/)

------
niklas_a
Instabridge - Stockholm, Sweden
[http://www.instabridge.com](http://www.instabridge.com) \- remote work ok

"I don’t want to bias the judges – but this is really fking cool" \- Jason
Calacanis, LAUNCH Conference March 2013

We're building the largest wifi network on the planet and are helping people
get access to free Wi-Fi wherever they are on any device. We've been described
as the "Dropbox of Wi-Fi".

We're now looking for an backend, iOS and Android developers (or to be honest
- great developers, experience in a technology we use is just a plus). Is that
you? Then email us at thatsme@instabridge.com. We are based in Stockholm,
Sweden but we don't want to limit ourselves to great developers in a small
city in northern europe. We already have several developers working remotely
and are happy to have more people working remotely.

------
jsulak
FlightAware -
[http://flightaware.com/about/careers/](http://flightaware.com/about/careers/)
\- Houston, TX

FlightAware is the world leader in flight tracking; we accomplish this with
creativity, innovation, dedication, diligence, and integrity. FlightAware is
over eight years old, is self-financed, with millions a year in revenue, but
still ambitious and with the hunger of a startup.

We're looking for:

* Web software developer

* Mapping software developer

* Front-end (UI/UX) developer

* Systems Engineer

~~~
theboss
Hey I am not looking for a job but I love flight aware and use it daily (even
though I fly only once or twice a year). It is just fun.

------
courtewing
Engine Yard - Fulltime, REMOTE

Frontend Engineer

We're one of the oldest PaaS's out there, with support for
PHP/Ruby/Java/node.js and both AWS and Azure. Earlier this year we launched a
brand new user experience from the ground-up -- a new website and a completely
new client-side interface. As a Frontend Engineer, you'd be working primarily
on the latter.

The UI is written using angular.js served up by a lightweight node.js api
proxy server. We use mocha/selenium web driver for our tests and only accept
green builds via travis to be merged to master. Through our "eybot" on
slackhq, we deploy stable code to production multiple times a day.

The UX engineering team at Engine Yard consists of 3 UI designers and 4
engineers (including myself). We're spread out across 8 timezones (Dublin
through San Francisco), so experience working in a distributed team is key.

You'll get:

    
    
        * Competitive salary
        * Full medical, dental and vision benefits
        * 25 paid days off per year
        * 401(k)
        * We take care of your phone bill
        * Paid travel to conferences
    

Must haves:

    
    
        * A passion for writing great software to solve real problems for real people
        * Demonstrated experience building complex client-side applications in
          JavaScript, preferably with angular.js
        * Experience working in a distributed team
        * The strong belief that a feature isn't finished until it's tested and, where
          appropriate, documented
        * A fantastic sense of sarcasm
        * Ability to travel occasionally (at least once or twice a year)
        * Somewhere between UTC and UTC-8
    

Great to have:

    
    
        * Thorough understanding of git
        * Experience building REST apis
        * Experience with multiple languages (and an understanding of their tradeoffs)
        * Previously worked at a startup
    

If you're interested, shoot me your info at cewing@engineyard.com.

~~~
saturdayplace
You mention that you're hiring remote, but the positions on your website list
a specific location, and the front-end Dev gig isn't listed at all. is this an
HN-specific posting?

~~~
courtewing
At the moment, the position has only been posted to HN, though it should be up
on the site and other job boards today. It just opened up, so I was eager to
get it posted in this thread.

------
brlewis
San Francisco, CA; Boston, MA - Fitbit, Inc.

Fitbit is a consumer product and web 2.0 company dedicated to helping millions
of consumers reach their health and fitness goals one step, one mile, and one
Astronaut badge at a time. We are building revolutionary connected devices and
software tools to measure progress and motivate people to do more every day.

Boston Software Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?35Rglgwi](http://jobvite.com/m?35Rglgwi)

San Francisco Software Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3XSglgwb](http://jobvite.com/m?3XSglgwb)

San Francisco Hardware Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3kVhlgwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3kVhlgwC)

San Francisco Interns:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3hTglgww](http://jobvite.com/m?3hTglgww)

~~~
WWLink
Soon-to-be computer engineer here. If I applied for both software and hardware
stuff would I be interviewed by the same people? In that case could I just
apply once? Because there are lots of things I'd love to do for you guys.

~~~
brlewis
Apply to either position and mention that you're also interested in the other.
A recruiter told me that's the best way to handle applicants interested in
multiple positions.

I'm in the Boston office where we only do software, so I'm not sure about the
interview process if you also do hardware. I would think it would be different
interviewers.

~~~
WWLink
Thanks, will do! Right now I'm pretty well interested in working in San
Francisco, as Boston would be a huge jump I'm not ready for. The hardware
stuff looks cool, but I don't know if I have enough experience for that (as
usual). I wonder where people even start off with embedded software, since
every job listing I've seen for such a thing requires 5+ years.

The funny thing is the MSP430 is more of a hobbyist's building tool than
something I'd expect someone with 5 years to use. As a college student I've
used slightly more powerful platforms, but I'd love to work with that. TI even
has a nifty watch platform ,that I've been thinking about buying to toy around
with.

Anyway, if not for that, there's plenty of mobile stuff I'd love to work on
too :D Your company is pretty cool in that regard since you cover both bases,
just as I do.

Thanks for coming here to talk about fitbit ^^

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will
relocate.

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and
DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers. What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Pandas, Redis, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/) Send me a
message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot com

------
joelgascoigne
Hey everyone, hope your April is off to a killer start!

Like in last month's Who is hiring I wanted to share all our numbers for
complete transparency. March just came to a close and Buffer stands at 1.4M
total users served by a small 21 person team spread across 14 cities and 5
continents. 130,000 of our users are actively using the product each month. We
generated $350,000 in March, and we have $580,000 in the bank. The average
salary at the company is $98,000 and our total funding to date is $450,000
which we raised in December 2011, for which we gave up 14% of the company. I'm
sharing all of this because one of the highest values we have at Buffer is to
be fully transparent, and I'd love for you to be part of the incredible
journey we've embarked upon.

At 16% month over month revenue growth on average in the last 6 months, we're
seeing increasing demand to build out the product further and help our fast-
growing customer base with all their social media problems. To achieve this,
we'd love your help with some interesting engineering challenges. Do any of
these areas stand out for you? I'd really love to hear from you:

    
    
        - Reliability Hacker (we're sending 450,000 posts to
          social networks every day, our architecture is still
          not ideal)
        - Android Lead (our Android app has half a million
          downloads but currently no full-time developer!)
        - iOS Hacker (our favorite people who use Buffer are
          all crying out for an iPad app)
        - Growth Hacker (our landing page conversion is at 7%,
          we'd love your help improving it and many other
          metrics)
        - Frontend Hacker (last month 130,000 people used
          Buffer, we'd love to improve our dashboard interface
          and extensions for them)
    

Some of the tech we work with: PHP, Python, MongoDB, AWS (Elastic Beanstalk,
Elasticache, SQS), Backbone.js, Grunt.js, Android, iOS).

    
    
        - We're completely open about salary and equity, in
          fact here is a spreadsheet of all individual salaries:
          https://docs.google.com/a/bufferapp.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgrWVeoG5divdE81a2wzcHYxV1pacWE1UjM3V0w0MUE&usp=drive_web#gid=1.
          It's most likely you'd fall into a range of
          $85,000-$150,000 and 0.1%-1%.
        - We're a fully distributed remote team, and we come
          together 3 times a year for super fun retreats.
          The last one was in Thailand in December, our next
          is Cape Town in April!
        - We have a big focus on culture, that's the main thing
          we think about when someone joins the team. Here is
          our slide deck of values:
          http://www.slideshare.net/Bufferapp/buffer-culture-03 
    

I'll read through emails with our CTO Sunil, I hope yours might be part of
that. Send him a quick note at thenexthacker@bufferapp.com. If you'd like you
can check out more details about all the areas we need help with at
[http://jobs.bufferapp.com](http://jobs.bufferapp.com)

I'm excited about the chance to work with you. If you have any questions about
our culture, product or journey so far, add a reply to this - I'll be checking
throughout the day to get back to you :-)

\- Joel (Founder/CEO)

~~~
lolwutf
I'll be transparent and say: I think it's crazy you expect developers to take
a 45 day risk/trial period, in order to work at the company.

I'm an experienced dev (3+ years of wholesome experience + a solid work
portfolio) and I could even deal with the rather significant pay cut I'd be
taking... but a pay cut + risking not having employment, when I'm already
settled in a current job?

No thanks.

But good luck.

~~~
huhtenberg
> I'm an experienced dev (3+ years ...

This is still "barely out of school, hardly knows what he's doing" stage :)

Edit - downvote me all you want, but if you are to show up on the interview
and declare that you are in an "experienced dev (with 3+ years)", the
interview will conclude quickly. It's not that you have just three years of
experience, it's the fact that you think it's a lot. It's not. This makes you
cocky and cockiness can be costly, especially in an otherwise coherent team.

~~~
potatolicious
Experience is relative. Compared to a 15+ year veteran sure, this guy's but a
baby in the crib.

But he's still a baby in the crib with recruiters beating down his door left,
right, and center, none of whom are expecting him to quit his job for a vague,
conditional offer of employment.

This isn't about who deserves what, this is about the market conditions. Right
now the market conditions are such that even devs with ~3 years of experience
are highly sought after, with likely multiple recruiter contacts _per day_ if
they are even half decent at advertising their abilities.

This isn't about whether or not what Buffer expects is "wrong" (for whatever
ephemeral notion of right and wrong), it's about what Buffer can get away
with. In the current market they most certainly cannot get away with it.

~~~
vonmoltke
Define "half decent at advertising their abilities". I am going on 12 years
hardware and software experience, and aside from shitty spam recruiters I have
_never_ had anyone beatig down my door.

~~~
potatolicious
If you don't have a LinkedIn profile, get one.

Make sure your summary is well written and keyworded with words that
recruiters are looking for (and that apply to you) - Rails, C++, graphics,
what have you.

Flesh out your past jobs section. Keyword these descriptions too as relevant
(technologies used, major popular frameworks, libraries, etc).

Basically reverse engineer the recruiter's practices - they're using a search
tool, searching for keywords relevant to the position they're fielding. This
is not very different from SEO. Increase the likelihood of being in a search
result and watch the recruiters pile in.

While you're at it, make sure your resume is always up to date and available
on your own website (if you don't have a website, get one). Make sure you are
high up in Google results for your own name. Keyword your resume the same way
you'd do your LinkedIn profile - maybe ~5% of the recruiters that show up end
up coming directly via my website through some kind of search.

~~~
vonmoltke
Well, that goes much further than I would go in defining "half decent". To me,
that comes off as a real Type A, game the system type approach. If the market
was really as hot as is often claimed, that would not be remotely necessary in
order to be noticed.

What I think is going on, having observed from outside for many years, is that
a certain subset of companies are fighting over the same small subset of
engineers (self confident, type A shameless marketeers who happen to already
be located in SV, NYC, or Seattle) and complaining that they can't find people
because this subset is too small to satisfy them all.

I have had a LinkedIn profile for almost as long as LinkedIn has been around.
I have had a website with my own domain name since 1999. I do not have
personal or professional experience in $FLAVOR_OF_THE_WEEK. Despite all the
talk here and elsewhere about how its fundamentals that matter and anyone
competent can pick up $LANGUAGE or $FRAMEWORK in the time it takes to become
familiar with the codebase, everyone still seems to hire based on the
buzzwords.

No one ever taught me that I should be treating my resume like an SEO problem.
In fact, I have received so much contradictory advice about how to structure
my resume over the years that I am almost ready to throw up my hands in
disgust. Plus, the idea of keyword-loading my resume and LinkedIn profile
makes me feel dirty; hell, SEO in general makes me feel dirty.

~~~
rezistik
You're not using the technologies that are in demand, you're not writing
detailed work histories, and you're not putting key words into your resume,
please tell me you do not wonder why you're not being head hunted.

You belittle developers who are trying to advance themselves, their knowledge
and make a good living with your Type A thing.

Everything starts off as a flavor of the week, Ruby on Rails was just a flavor
of the week type deal and then it became huge. Same with Node now and with
other stacks before that.

I've done recruiting, and am just finishing up a round for my company and lazy
developers who half ass their resumes are frustrating. Trying to search for
someone is a pain in the ass and not everyone is a professional developer,
some of us are just developers at small companies trying to expand. If more
people had well written LinkedIn profiles it would make our lives easier. If
not a LinkedIn than you need to find some way to make yourself visible if you
want to be headhunted.

That's not to say it's a bad thing, you can be a very well paid very
comfortable developer without ever being head hunted, but having a well made
portfolio will make your life easier certainly.

~~~
vonmoltke
First off, I apologize for my tone. I was tired and cranky last night when I
wrote that and should not have posted it. I did not intend to belittle anyone,
though it came out that way.

> You're not using the technologies that are in demand, you're not writing
> detailed work histories, and you're not putting key words into your resume,
> please tell me you do not wonder why you're not being head hunted.

I'm not sure if you are saying this with or without having looked at my
information, so I will write the response assuming you have not.

I use what my employers require me to use, plus whatever else I can get away
with that is appropriate for the task at hand. I also experiment with new
languages in my free time, though I stopped listing those on my resume and
LinkedIn profile on the advice that I should only be listing items I was
willing to be tested on. If I find something that is better for a task that
needs doing, I use it. As for my work history, I have a detailed history, but
I tried to control the amount of detail in each entry to avoid making it too
long.

> Everything starts off as a flavor of the week, Ruby on Rails was just a
> flavor of the week type deal and then it became huge. Same with Node now and
> with other stacks before that.

Absolutely, though most fade away into relative obscurity at some point. The
point I was trying to make there is that I frequently see statements about
fundamentals being important and specific technologies not being important
because technologies can be learned quickly by a competent developer. Yet the
laundry lists of technology requirements seems to grow monthly. I'm going to
learn new stacks because they are interesting and potentially useful to me,
not to pad my resume.

Overall, maybe it was a good thing I shoved my foot in my mouth above. It
drove me to think critically about my overall presentation to the outside
world. I usually approach it with too much emotional attachment.

~~~
potatolicious
> _" though I stopped listing those on my resume and LinkedIn profile on the
> advice that I should only be listing items I was willing to be tested on."_

I'd recommend listing them, especially if you are interested in jobs that use
them. If you are suffering from a deluge of recruiters, by all means, do what
you need to do to slow down the flow - but it doesn't seem like that's your
problem.

Here's the thing - the people who are going to be interviewing you and
ascertaining your technical capabilities are _not_ the same ones looking for
you on the internet (LinkedIn and beyond). Don't let a non-technical person
say no to you (or worse, never see your profile to begin with).

Put the keyword up, there's no need to be deceptive about it. "Hi, you look
like a good fit at our company because of X" "I've used X in my spare time but
never professionally, if that's alright with you let's continue the
conversation" \- you'd be surprised at how many companies are willing to keep
talking. The demand is intense.

There's nothing untoward or dishonest happening here. You're listing out the
things that you know, you're not lying about anything, you're being entirely
upfront - the only extra consideration is writing in such a way that someone
searching for you would see you in a search result. Name-drop languages,
frameworks, libraries, as appropriate, because those are the primary levers
recruiters know to pull when searching.

> _" I have a detailed history, but I tried to control the amount of detail in
> each entry to avoid making it too long."_

I'd suggest expanding. We're _way_ past the days where recruiting happened via
a pile of resumes on someone's desk, and a long one would make it straight
into the rubbish bin without a glance. By the time human eyes hits your
profile page it's already gone through a search filter and likely other
recruitment filters - it's okay to be a bit verbose since interest is already
there. Especially if this verbosity increases your odds of making it past a
search filter.

> _" I'm going to learn new stacks because they are interesting and
> potentially useful to me, not to pad my resume."_

Right, and my suggestion isn't to pad your resume with useless filler. That
does nobody any good - recruiters end up looking at profiles that have nothing
to do with the jobs they're looking to fill. The idea is to think about the
jobs you want (and are qualified for), think about what _their_ recruiters are
searching for, and making sure your profile gets hit when they search for said
things.

The goal isn't to appear in more search results _in general_ , it's to appear
in more search results relevant to the jobs you're looking to find.

~~~
rezistik
Exactly this. Listing things you've done as a hobby that you aren't
comfortable saying you can work with is a bonus. It shows you are committed to
being a passionate developer, which is of course a very very good thing.

------
kemo
Mukuru.com - http:\\\www.mukuru.com - Cape Town, SA (VISA)

Join the army, see the world! OR Join Mukuru, be part of an elite development
team and live in Cape Town for a couple of years soaking up the sun and
practising your Afrikaans.

Indeed. Mukuru.com, the money transfer hub, are looking for an advanced PHP
developer with solid MVC experience in either Kohana (bonus), CodeIgniter,
CakePHP or Zend. Must be at ease with LAMP environment, MySQL and jQuery
(bonus). Any server admin experience (particularly AWS) is a bonus too.

Be part of a great team working on cutting edge financial services for the
unbanked on mobile, web and wallet. Mukuru is a busy platform and you'll see
your code set to use instantly among hundreds of thousands of users. It's a
buzz!

------
BrianPetro
Lead ANGULARJS developer/ full stack (Berlin, Germany)

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/778-lead-angularjs-
> develop...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/778-lead-angularjs-developer-
> full-stack-berlin-germany)

AngularJS Developer at SpaceX in Hawthorne, CA

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/752-angularjs-developer-
> at...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/752-angularjs-developer-at-spacex-
> in-hawthorne-ca)

Lead AngularJS Engineer - Brooklyn, New York [Relocation Offered]

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/735-lead-angularjs-
> enginee...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/735-lead-angularjs-engineer-
> brooklyn-new-york-relocation-offered)

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Lumi uses your browsing history to create a personal selection of what’s
happening online. Brought to you by the people who started Last.fm. We're
looking for developers to work on

* Our Django app

* Backend services and middleware

* Android/iOS apps

* Our Recommendation Engine

Our stack is mostly Python backed by Cassandra, Elastic Search and Postgres.
We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot of something.

You'd be joining an East London based ten-person team, with plans to expand
rapidly in the near future.

Either launch a CV at hello@lumi.do, or drop me a line personally if you'd
like to chat first.

[https://lumi.do/about/jobs](https://lumi.do/about/jobs)

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SEVEN full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app, with a tiny mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

We recently launched a service that's being called the "Netflix for books" and
are really excited about it. Read more here:
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
fredsters_s
Rainforest QA (YC '12), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, REMOTE and INTERN are
all welcome. Full-stack and front-end hackers.

Hi HN! We're a small (6 person) startup working on making every developer
happier and more productive. We're doing that by building a beautiful, simple
way to do QA. Yeah, that's right. Sounds impossible doesn't it? We like those
kind of challenges :)

We are an engineering-focused company and if you're obsessed with code quality
and developer productivity, and want to work on a product that you yourself
use every day then you should speak with us.

[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest)

~~~
jipiboily
Come join us, we do do awesome and fun stuff! :)

------
tj_dstillery
We're hiring engineers! #10 on Crain's Best Places to Work in NYC. #47 on
Forbes' America's Most Promising Companies.

We handle many billions of events per day, we're hooked up to all the big ad
exchanges, and we've got a world-class data science team. But we're also still
pretty small on the engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and
makes a real impact. You'll learn a lot.

We write mostly Java. Hadoop, Cassandra, Mongo, and Kafka are big parts of our
stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work at scale.

You should feel free to ping me for more info,

taejin -at- dstillery -dot- com

~~~
tj_dstillery
some more information:

We play Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, we have a company band, we work sane
hours, we don't track vacation (and not in the 'so nobody ever takes any'
sense), and we Get Stuff Done. You'll learn a lot from working here,
regardless of your current level of experience. You'll work directly with a
world-class data science team (winners of multiple KDD Best Paper and other
awards) that keeps us on the cutting edge of learning at scale, allowing us to
build customer-specific models from billions of events per day. We're hooked
up to all the big ad exchanges, and have direct working relationships with
companies like Google, Facebook, Twitter, and more. But we're also still
pretty small on the engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and
makes a real impact. We write mostly Java. Hadoop, Cassandra, Mongo, and Kafka
are big parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps
us work at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never
used them before that's fine too, if you're eager to learn. If you write
clean, working code, think through problems, and deliver on time, we want to
talk to you. Contact me for more info, taejin@dstillery.com

~~~
S4M
It's good to know that you play Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, but a more
relevant information would be your location and/or if you accept remote
applicants.

~~~
jason_dstillery
Sorry about that! We're in New York, and currently we're not hiring remote but
we will help the right candidate relocate.

------
FunnyLookinHat
System 76 - Denver, CO

Full Time Front End Web Developer

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

You see the world in HTML DOM elements. You love diving into the latest and
greatest CSS frameworks. When you’ve written a particularly elegant piece of
Javascript, it feels like all is right in the world. You shudder at the
thought of websites before responsive design. If someone shows you an API, you
instantly see a powerful user interface taking shape. You understand the stack
of the web; getting your hands dirty with LAMP isn’t a show stopper to
launching a product. You gave up Dreamweaver in 1997 because nothing ever
looked as good as your bare code.

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Required Skills & Experience

Smart, motivated, and disciplined person who takes pride in their work.

HTML5 / CSS3 expert; you know what to use and when for proper document markup.

Javascript and jQuery expert; you write beautiful, concise, and manageable
front end code.

Know the difference between good and bad cross-browser compatibility (you’re a
feature tester, not a version sniffer).

Love technical challenges and advanced UI features. Seeing a unique, yet
functional page design with interesting challenges excites you.

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

The Perfect Candidate:

Regular and comfortable user of version control ( Git a big plus ).

Experience with SASS and CSS frameworks ( specifically Foundation ).

Experience working with and building REST APIs.

Written PHP and/or Node.js applications; not afraid to get down & dirty with
back end code.

Feels completely at home within a Gruntfile.

Familiar with Javascript and PHP MVC frameworks.

Love Linux and Ubuntu.

More info here:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/50831/brilliant-
front-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/50831/brilliant-front-end-
web-developer-who-loves-ubuntu-system76-inc)

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather - New York, NY

We're a Techstars NYC startup with a simple mission: to make the world's
knowledge universally transparent and accessible. We're starting this mission
by targeting the enterprise, disrupting the fairly outdated enterprise
education and training space, an industry that has over 60% of its customers
dissatisfied with current products!

We've seen significant progress within our first year of business. We signed a
Fortune 200, 30,000+ employee company to a six figure contract within our
first months and successfully launched to that company a little over a month
ago. They now have over 20% of their workforce using Pathgather.

Our product is built on top of a modern stack using best practices: an Angular
client that communicates with a Rails 4 API, powered by Postgres, Redis, and
Elasticsearch. We also have a strong focus on product and design (take a look
at our product, and we think you'll agree). Traditionally, enterprise software
has lacked in these areas, but we aim to disrupt that tradition.

If you're at all interested or curious in exploring an opportunity with us,
please don't hesitate to reach out to me at jamie@pathgather.com. We guarantee
an amazing opportunity awaits: we'll offer significant salary and equity, the
chance to work on real problems experienced by a wide audience, opportunities
for open source work and contributions, and influence in our product, culture,
and vision from day one!

------
silverthorn
San Francisco, CA - Angaza Design -
[http://www.angazadesign.com/](http://www.angazadesign.com/)

Angaza is building a new energy economy for the billion+ people in off-grid
markets, with East Africa our focus. These markets are leapfrogging
conventional centralized energy generation, becoming the center of development
for the resilient, distributed, renewable energy systems that will replace it.
Robust low-cost metering, financing, and payment technologies form the key to
making those systems possible.

Angaza is searching for a software engineer to join our team in San Francisco.
You will tackle a myriad of software challenges: extending and scaling our
payments / analytics backend platform; taking our HTML5+JS frontend to the
next level; designing new protocols for synchronization over highly
constrained channels; developing software for minimum-cost international
telecom; squeezing DSP code into fewer bytes than this paragraph; traveling
occasionally to field sites across the world; and helping to solve any of the
unforeseen challenges that emerge in a rapidly changing startup environment.

If hired, you will become part of a small team creating a new approach to
energy in emerging markets. You will receive both a salary and equity stake in
the company. See [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-engineer/) and contact us
at careers@angazadesign.com.

------
dirtyb1t
Cigital is hiring software security folks

What we do: We're a software security consulting firm that helps build
security into the SDLC. We work on a wide variety of projects involving static
analysis, penetration testing, architecture review, threat modeling, red
teaming, network pen testing, etc. We deal mostly with the private sector and
the types of applications we work with are varied from mobile to webapps to
video games.

We're all consultants so we tend to travel a fair amount. As I said, the work
is varied and you can really focus the type of work you do based on your
interests and skills. It's definitely a fun place to work. The people here are
really smart and there's lots of room to grow your skills. We're looking for
everything from interns to principal consultants and we have positions open
all over the place including:

    
    
      • Northern Virginia
      • Boston, MA
      • Santa Clara, CA
      • New York, NY
      • Bloomington, IN
      • Seattle, WA
      • London
    

You can read more about the jobs here:
[http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/](http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/)

DO NOT apply directly to our website. Email your resume to
dirtyb1t34@gmail.com, along with a desired position and location (sorry for
the personal email, but the amount of spam emails I have gotten after posting
here is ridiculous, and unfortunately there is not a PM system). So far I have
gotten 2 people hired through this website.

~~~
dirtyb1t
If you do apply through the website shoot me an email anyway and I can give
you inside tips for nailing the interviews. I understand that a personal email
is sketchy. But I don't want professional recruiters and recruiting companies
spamming my work email.

I am a consultant at Cigital and am posting because I get a bonus for
referring people, and because we find our best employees on websites like this
and /r/netsec. In the past year we hired over a dozen people from here and
reddit.

------
uschamber
Washington, DC - The U.S. Chamber of Commerce is looking for a Director,
Online Communications to oversee website and email marketing product
development.

The U.S. Chamber has a growing digital team that has a lot of freedom to
innovate, and works on issues of national importance. We host at Rackspace,
control our code with Git, and build sites on Drupal, Wordpress, and other
open source platforms. We care about clear strategy, good usability, and we're
looking for someone to help strengthen a culture of testing and data-driven
decisions.

The job is a mix of product and account manager. You'll directly own some of
the core products including the main site uschamber.com, and advise and assist
other departments with their products. This position manages a team of 3
(production manager, interactive designer, email marketer) and some vendors.

We're looking for someone who can understand the strategic goals of
communications campaigns, and translate them into digital products that
achieve measurable results. We're looking for someone who can be an advocate
and evangelist for the possibilities of great digital communications. If this
sounds like you, and you have experience managing digital products and teams,
get in touch.

[https://www.uschamber.com/about-us/careers/apply-online-
now](https://www.uschamber.com/about-us/careers/apply-online-now)

Edit: if you prefer email, send to webmaster@uschamber.com and put HN in the
subject.

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower (SF + Remote) (Designer, Engineer, Customer Happiness)
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Do you play Clash of Clans? Candy Crush? Ever wonder how to get your app on
top of the app store? We at Sensor Tower (AngelPad) help mobile apps increase
their downloads and rocket to the top of the app store.

We have over 26k customers tracking over 500k apps and used by companies such
as Yahoo, Skype, Zynga, Johnson & Johnson, Adobe, and Supercell. We're a small
+ high caliber team located in the heart of San Francisco and backed by
Rembrandt Ventures, Merus Capital, and BDMI.

We're built using Ruby + Rails, MongoDB + Mongoid, Redis, Coffeescript,
Knockout.js, d3.js, AWS. We reverse engineer apps and internal APIs, write our
own gems, and use natural language processing to parse through millions of app
reviews for our customers.

What we offer: A chance to revolutionize how information is delivered to
mobile marketers and app developers. Competitive salary and significant
(enormous) equity in well-funded, high-growth company. Free lunch, daily.
Unlimited vacation and holidays. Top-notch healthcare, vision, & dental
coverage. Unlimited Gym membership. An incredible team of fun, bright
coworkers.

We're looking for smart, motivated individuals for intern + full time
positions. Ping us at oliver (at) sensortower dot com.

Oliver

ps. How do you get 24 with 1,3,4,6 using only basic arithmetic?

~~~
lanna
1^3 * 4 * 6

------
jlees
Close - We're a tiny startup hiring in San Francisco.

We're analyzing professional networks to help folks make the most of who they
know. If you've ever tried to answer the question "Who do I know that's..."
(looking for engineers, investing in my kind of company, interested in
partnerships, able to get me featured on Google Play, etc) -- that's what
we're about.

It's a huge, nutty data problem -- our professional networks aren't perfectly
manicured, exemplary LinkedIn accounts, but disparate and scattered across
multiple platforms. Plus there's the task of really trying to understand _who_
everyone is, and figuring out a product perspective that avoids spam and
creepiness while genuinely building relationships and value for both sides.

We recently closed a seed round and we're looking for a Python data engineer
and a Rails developer. If you're interested in a rolling up your sleeves at a
really early-stage startup (with funding!), we'd love to hear from you.

On the data side, ideally you have some experience with using Python for data
analysis, scaling data tools, API integrations, machine learning/natural
language processing, and ontologies. For Rails, we're looking for an
experienced engineer who can own our Rails stack and lead integrations with
our data backend.

If you'd like to learn more, please get in touch. I'm jennie at close.co, and
I'm the data engineer you'd be working directly with in either role. :)

------
knerd1
New York

Birchbox Inc

Hiring at all levels for data-driven discovery commerce company.

IOS, Ruby on Rails, Data Science/Data Science Engineers

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/x4hykr](http://grnh.se/x4hykr)

The technology team at Birchbox is responsible for development (and
maintenance) of the company's customer-facing sites (in the United States,
France, the UK, and Spain), managing hosted and cloud infrastructure, and
closely supporting other teams (logistics, marketing, et al.) in our
110+-person company. We work with a wide variety of open-source technologies:
Debian-based servers; Chef deployments; Ruby on Rails, Java and PHP services;
and Python, Perl and R scripts. The size of our team and the breadth of its
responsibilities means we rely on our engineers to be self-motivated and
quickly follow through on tasks without requiring close supervision. In return
our engineers are given leeway to use their own initiative.

Our team spans software engineering, technical operations, product, and data
science. Our challenges include:

evolving our software and systems architecture to support a rapidly growing
customer base across multiple countries and languages; designing and
implementing the best user experience for our customers; We are striving to
revolutionize online retail. using data, complex algorithms, and statistics,
to personalize the Birchbox experience for our customers, both offline and
online.1

------
fredley
iOS/Android developer – London – Skin Analytics

Skin Analytics is looking for an app developer. You'll be designing and
building iOS and Android apps for a new project we are launching in
partnership with a global brand. You'll be working with our CTO and research
team to build cutting-edge change detection algorithms into the app, with a
focus on usability. You have the chance to develop an app that will be in the
hands of millions of people, making a real difference to their skin health and
their life every day. As we're a young startup, you'll have the chance to help
shape our growing company too.

We're looking for someone who's had experience building great iOS/Android
apps, with experience across both platforms if possible. Experience with
OpenCV or working with the cameras on devices is a big plus.

Skin Analytics is a startup, currently based in the Wayra academy. We've
developed patent-pending change detection algorithms for skin features. Our
first product uses these to catch changing moles early, helping people with
melanoma skin cancer get the treatment they need sooner.

We're now working on using this technology in other ways, and will soon be
launching products targeting other skin conditions in partnership with two
global brands.

To apply, send a CV to tom@skinanalytics.co.uk, along with links to any
projects you’ve worked on.

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology - Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell), Full Time

We have several open engineering positions, each with a different focus:
Javascript client (React + Scala + Postgres), Database Administrator
(Postgres/Solr), and a dev ops engineer. Email gsieling@wingspan.com if
interested in any of these.

[http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions/](http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions/)

We have a diverse mix already, including a few startup veterans, conferences
and meetup presenters, and even some game developers. We used AJAX before it
was called AJAX. The engineering “managers” aren’t really managers – they’re
the ones who architected the products and lead their maintenance. Engineers in
charge means no red tape or other silly productivity barriers like at larger
companies.

While all of our engineers contribute across the stack, many draw assignments
with a particular focus. As a Software Engineer (Client Focused), you would be
a principal contributor in developing our next-generation eTMF product. The
eTMF client is a classic web 2.0 “single page” application utilizing the
current best of breed JavaScript libraries.

Wingspan values fundamentals and ability to learn over current knowledge, but
candidates with knowledge and experience relevant to our current technology
stack have an obvious advantage over those without.

------
azth
Exabeam, Platform Engineer (fulltime), San Mateo, CA

===================

You will be responsible for designing and implementing a brand new data
processing system to detect advanced security threats using the latest stream
processing and machine learning techniques. As part of the founding team you
will have the opportunity to define and work in various areas of the platform
including data ingestion, data processing, algorithm design, machine learning,
reporting, visualization, etc. You will also have the opportunity to
contribute to all aspects of product definition and system architecture. You
are a strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale systems.
You care about producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-tested
code; you enjoy collaborating with others to come up collectively with the
best possible solution. You have experience with performance, scalability, and
reliability issues of large 24x7 systems. Responsibilities:

• Design and develop various platform components using latest technologies and
coding in Scala. Requirements:

• Experience in Scala or other functional programming languages (Haskell,
Scheme, Lisp, Ocaml, F#). Alternative deep Java expertise and strong desire to
learn Scala.

• Strong Object-oriented experience, for example in Java, Scala, Ruby, or C++.

• Experience building complex systems with high performance, scalability and
reliability requirements • Experience with distributed data processing system
(Kafka, Storm, Spark, Shark, Akka, Hadoop, others.)

• B.S. in Computer Science or related disciplines. Why work at Exabeam?

• Unique opportunity to be part of a founding engineering team to help define
and shape a brand new product for a huge business problem. Unique chance to
start writing code from scratch.

• Work with a top-notch team of smart, motivated engineers, pushing the
envelope to produce the most advanced real time security data processing
engine

• Technically challenging and very interesting problem. Opportunity to work
with the latest technologies in distributed systems, machine learning and high
volume data processing

• Strong team with deep security and technology expertise

• Well funded company

Email me at: ziad@exabeam.com

------
sync
Lead Front-End Developer - Thought Industries - Full Time REMOTE - Anywhere,
USA

Thought Industries is an early stage startup in the Consumer Learning space.
We enable companies to launch and sell their own online school— think Shopify
meets Udemy/Coursera. We just closed a seed-round and have a solid SaaS
business model with paying clients.

We’re looking for a Lead Front-End Developer to join us as Engineer #2. You
would be a good fit if:

    
    
        You are awesome with JavaScript & CSS.
        You are excited about new web technologies like ES6.
        You sweat the small stuff, but know when to just ship it.
        You have an eye for good design, but aren't necessarily a designer.
        You are passionate about building elegant web products.
        You care deeply about the user experience.
    

We're an Ember.js shop and it would be great if you already have lots of Ember
experience, but we aren’t focused on specific keywords. We are looking for
evidence that you're smart, adaptable, and exceptionally productive.

About us:

We work 40-hour weeks, live a sustainable lifestyle, and enjoy what we do. We
love open source and have contributed to several projects including our own.
On the backend we use node.js, koa, and RethinkDB. On the frontend it’s all
Ember.js, Handlebars, and SCSS.

Interested in learning more? Shoot me an email: chris@thoughtindustries.com

------
gibbster
Interpreter Intelligence -
[http://www.interpreterintelligence.com](http://www.interpreterintelligence.com)
\- San Francisco, CA

We’re a group a guys primarily based in San Francisco (although remote is a
possibility) who believe in the ability of a small group of driven people to
improve the everyday problems of those outside the tech sector. Our focus is
on the interpretation vertical: we provide a SaaS product for scheduling, hr,
and financials for that sector. There’s TONS of interesting problems, and our
customers love us!

We’re looking for our first full time engineering hire. As mentioned: if
you’re in SF, great, but also let us know if you’re interested in a remote
job.

* We’re a tiny team, so you’ll need to be at least comfortable with the full stack. It also means you'll have a huge amount of influence on how things are done.

* Front-end expertise is critical: we have more code in our backbone.js layer than anywhere else, and so you should not only be an expert in javascript, but also know how to manage complex dependencies.

* Knowledge of a modern MVC framework. We use grails, but those skills are quite transferable. Java and Hibernate knowledge is a bonus.

* AWS and Elasticsearch knowledge would be awesome.

We have tons of interesting problems ahead of us, from implementing beautiful
realtime dashboards to crunchy machine learning/discrete optimization tasks.

Drop me a note at david@interpreterintelligence.com if you’re interested or
have any questions.

------
mrbird
Course Hero - Redwood City, CA

No remote, but we do offer relocation and H-1B process sponsorship

Summary: We’re profitable, very open as a company, and supportive, and we need
more engineers. EdTech.

Full description: Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit
the ground running.

Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're looking for
someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly.
Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big --
terabytes of data and customers around the world -- but our team is small, so
you’ll see projects from start to finish, working closely with product
managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

Our stack is LAMP (PHP) + jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to people with
all kinds of experience.

Please email: jobs@coursehero.com (and put “Hacker News” in the subject)

~~~
atif089
Would you still be able to offer relo ? as the H1B quota has already been
reached

------
blo
Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Max Levchin funded, early-stage consumer startup -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless/)

We're working on search, browsing, and sharing, by connecting the services we
use in a contextual way that's more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no
more having lots of windows/tabs open). We do this through unique UX/UI
combined with search, machine learning, big data, and more. We're stealth but
funded by Max, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), CrunchFund,
and many others. If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex
problems and is making something people will use daily, then come find out
what we're up to.

Opportunities - on-site in San Francisco

* (FULL-TIME) Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, recommendations, NLP, data crawling/processing

* (FULL-TIME) Product Management / Growth - experience managing and growing a consumer product is required

* (INTERN) Marketing - help manage our marketing strategy, campaigns, and community management

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
jules8172
Have a strong database background and an interest in genetics? The
Schwartz/Yang Lab at University of Colorado is hiring a database manager. You
would build and manage a database application used in a genetic study of
Idiopathic Pulmonary Fibrosis.

Position is based at the Anschutz campus in Aurora, CO. If you think you are a
good fit, apply online at
[https://www.jobsatcu.com/postings/80038](https://www.jobsatcu.com/postings/80038)

------
sokratisp
[http://togethera.com](http://togethera.com) \- Android Developer and Full
Stack Developer

We're building the simplest way for all generations in a family to share
photos, videos and updates in absolute privacy. We have an early stage product
that's getting amazing reviews; we're funded by excellent investors and are on
a mission to bring the world's families closer together with technology that's
delightful and easy to use.

We're now hiring for two roles: Android Developer and Full-Stack Developer
(AngularJS & Python with Django). To apply please contact us at
jobs@togethera.com. The roles are in London, but we can start working together
remotely.

We currently have a Phonegap app that's getting fantastic reviews on Google
Play. If you join us for the Android role, you'll get to build a native
version from scratch, using all the lessons we've picked up in the last couple
of months!

Perks include flexible working hours, equity, conference/learning budget and a
(very) relaxed holiday policy. More importantly, you'll be joining us almost
from the start and have real influence on how the product, culture and company
grow.

[http://www.togethera.com/jobs](http://www.togethera.com/jobs)

------
austinfrmboston
Omada Health - San Francisco [WILL RELOCATE]

Are you interested in using your skills to prevent an international epidemic?

At Omada Health, we're creating digital therapeutics, a new way of preventing
disease through managed behavior change. Our first product takes on
prediabetes, which threatens 1 in 3 Americans and millions of others around
the world.

Our customers are insurers and employers who are looking to improve quality of
life for their members as well as avoid the high costs of living with chronic
disease.

We have a 10 person agile dev team emphasizing pairing, TDD, and sustainable
pace. We are about to get much bigger and solve interesting problems in
reliable ways. If that sounds like your jam, be in touch.

Agile Rails Developer - You know Rspec and Rails and have at least 1 year
professional Rails experience.

iOS Developer - You have an app live in the App Store and at least 1 year of
professional development experience.

Creative Javascript Developer - You have a portfolio of engaging browser-based
baubles.

Infrastructure Engineer - You know how to set up a LAMP server and are ready
to tackle devops tools like Chef, as well as help us untangle the office
network.

We are working to create a new discipline of evidence-based preventative
medicine, and that motivates each person here. Let us know in your cover
letter why you'd like to work with us. Email jobs at omadahealth.com.

[https://omadahealth.com/company/jobs/](https://omadahealth.com/company/jobs/)

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Front End Engineers
      - Mobile Engineers
      - Rails Engineers
      - Backend End Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices

* We have the best buzzwords: Big Data + Data Visualization + Mobile

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, Mapreduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are located next to Park Street Station on the Red Line.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Web application development - Help us expand our analytics and marketing automation offerings.

* Prototyping - We still do a significant amount of customer development and R&D.

* Writing automated tests - Help us expand our code coverage and improve our Continuous Integration system.

* Writing background jobs and data processing - Move data and perform calculations using cron, Sidekiq and Ruby.

* Front end development - Expand our CSS framework, build screens and libraries in AngularJS and build charts, graphs and other cool visualizations using D3.js

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com

More details:

[http://www.localytics.com/](http://www.localytics.com/)

[http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

------
fecak
DramaFever - NYC (Flatiron) - [http://dramafever.com](http://dramafever.com)

DramaFever is delivering the best video from around the world on multiple
platforms and devices. Founded in 2009, DramaFever is a fast-growing online
service with millions of viewers every month. We have a built-in audience of
viewers who are hungry for engaging, entertaining and informative content.
Investors include AMC Networks, Bertelsmann, NALA Investments, and MK Capital
as well as founders/CXOs of YouTube, Machinima, LowerMyBills, Badoo, StubHub,
GraphEffect, Capital IQ, Wikets, and others.

The company is experiencing continued growth (currently <100 employees) and is
now seeking a Mobile Development Lead, which will require a combination of
hands-on and leadership for a small mobile team (iOS & Android).

We are also seeking a UI Development Lead who will be hands-on and guide a
small team of UI devs. AngularJS, jQuery, CSS/HTML skills required, ideally
from a product development environment. Video experience a plus.

Also need a growth hacker type that can code and knows SEO, PPC, and marketing
to build audiences.

Highly competitive salaries, stock options, comprehensive benefits,
significant PTO. Email dfecak@gmail.com.

------
smikhanov
London, UK — Fountain Digital Labs ([http://www.fountain-
digital.com](http://www.fountain-digital.com)) — All-round backend developer

We're a well-funded 1.5 year old startup working on the delivery of live video
streams from our own cameras around the globe into an iPad app for children.
We're currently rolling out our first two installations — in Dubai and in
Moscow. And we just grew to ten people.

Both the client part (iOS) and the video processing backend (Python/ffmpeg)
are being actively developed in-house. We're currently looking for a Python
developer, full-time in London. Our office is at TechHub (207 Old Street), in
the heart of the Silicon Roundabout, but we'll be moving to the new office in
the same area very soon.

The usual job description blurb is at our landing page at
[http://www.fountain-digital.com](http://www.fountain-digital.com). I want to
add that it's a great opportunity for a backend developer to get involved in a
very serious wide-scale project. We're not in the business of making websites
or Facebook apps, our video cloud routinely loads tens of large Amazon EC2
instances — and grows automatically as you add new video streams. We're really
doing interesting work here.

If you've never done Python in production, but love distributed systems,
programming at scale and are a strong all-rounder — feel free to apply anyway.
We love working with smart and hardworking people.

If you want to ask anything about the product, technology, or anything else,
drop me a line (I'm the CTO). My email is in the profile.

No recruiters please.

------
LeslieOA
The Sandpit Labs - [http://thesandpit.com/](http://thesandpit.com/) \- London,
England

Lead Engineer

We're looking for a technical lead to help us build amazing tools and
technologies for amazing, massive brands who can't react fast enough on their
own.

[http://www.thesandpit.com/uk/careers/engineer-web-
technologi...](http://www.thesandpit.com/uk/careers/engineer-web-
technologies/)

------
also_on_sunday
Reonomy - Full Time in New York City (Manhattan)

At Reonomy we're building a commercial real estate research and analytics
platform and providing previously non-existent insight into the opaque CRE
market. As we expand into more markets and launch commercially we're looking
to add a few more senior level roles.

\- "Designgineer" ~ someone very comfortable with HTML and CSS. Ideally you
have experience with UX & design theory and an interest in data & analytics
visualizations.

\- Data engineer ~ someone who can "hadoopify" our data. We're sitting on an
ever growing trove of CRE data. We're looking for someone to help take lead on
building out the team, the tools, and the insights as we grow.

\- "Full Stack" engineer ~ the engineering team so far is made up of
experienced, focused individuals comfortable on all parts of the system. We'd
love to add another Sr. level full stack type who can hit the ground running &
add to our overall product-shipping speed while helping us grow our culture.

We use node.js, python, postgres, elastic search, and nsq currently but are
happy to have more tools in our toolbox if they solve the problem. We're a
close knit, easy to get along with team and all really excited about Reonomy!

I'm actually located remote and have worked this way for about 9 months, but
I'm so stoked about how things are going I'm moving with my family from ATX to
NYC next month to be closer to the action.

If you're interested in talking more please shoot me an email at
brian@reonomy.com with some details about you & what position you'd like to
talk about. Thanks!

------
qhoxie
Swiftype - San Francisco, CA (relocation assistance)

The product you would help build powers the search experience on hundreds of
thousands of websites. We're a product/engineering focused company and we're
fortunate enough to be working at a massive scale. Everything is growing
quickly and we need more generalist engineers to join the team.

Here is the view from our office:
[http://distilleryimage4.ak.instagram.com/e7bf92ee681111e38d9...](http://distilleryimage4.ak.instagram.com/e7bf92ee681111e38d9d0af4cc1c71a8_8.jpg)

Some recent Open Source releases from our team:

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/introducing-meta-
events.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/introducing-meta-events.html)

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/web-server-
uid.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/web-server-uid.html)

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/objectid-
columns.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/objectid-columns.html)

If that sounds interesting, email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC or Boston, MA - Senior and Mid-Level Developers,
Interns

NGP VAN ([https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van)) is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign and
organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available.

We are a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

We have a few positions open in DC or Boston for developers - our stack is
mostly ASP.NET MVC / EF, but we have several node apps and are also using
angular pretty heavily in new stuff. (The open positions would definitely
involve both C# and node.) We're also open to summer interns in both
locations.

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive and open-minded workplace; we
have a fun and relaxed company culture, including blowing off steam on a
softball field, drinking in the office on Fridays, enjoying periodic company
retreats to warm places with beaches, and casual Friday every day.

Some relevant links:

Job Postings: [http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-
developer-0](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-developer-0)
[http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/development-
intern](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/development-intern)

Coderwall: [https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com if you have any questions!

------
rs
XP-Dev.com - Remote - [https://xp-dev.com](https://xp-dev.com)

XP-Dev.com does version control and project hosting (in the same market as
Github, Bitbucket, etc). Profitable and bootstrapped.

Looking for backend and frontend engineers who would like to get their hands
dirty in Subversion, Git and Mercurial. You will be working on new features on
the platform that may involve work on the whole stack. You will be liaising
directly with real users. Deployments are really quick, and you get to see the
impact of your work almost immediately.

Stack:

    
    
      - Nginx, Apache
      - Java (Core, Wicket, Hibernate)
      - Python (mainly for scripting)
      - Linux
      - AngularJS, JQuery
      - MySQL
      - Redis
      - RabbitMQ
      - Fabric
    

There are other products in the pipeline - most of which are akin to xp-
dev.com (hosting/productivity platforms). So, there is plenty of room to
switch products and try out new things:
[https://deployer.vc](https://deployer.vc),
[https://zoned.io](https://zoned.io) amongst them.

What we're looking for:

    
    
      - Self starters
      - Sound understanding of programming
        you don't need to be a Java/Python/JavaScript guru
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - No keeping track of holidays
      - Flexible working hours
      - Flexible working conditions (see below)
    

Position location is remote. You'll need to factor in working from home or
from a shared space near you (all will be paid for).

To apply, just drop a short cover email describing yourself and your CV to
rs@exentriquesolutions.com

------
rajsat
San Francisco - AirPR - FULL TIME, INTERN - Full Stack, FrontEnd,
Infrastructure

AirPR is a technology platform to increase PR performance. As technological
innovation continues to shake up everything in the "media realm", AirPR's
disruptive products, including Marketplace and Analyst have garnered attention
from FastCompany, Bloomberg, TechCrunch, Forbes, Mashable, and PRWeek as well
as Fortune 500 brands and fast-growing startups.

AirPR Marketplace matches technology companies and innovative brands with the
top PR independents and small firms in the country.

AirPR’s first-to-market measurement solution, Analyst, uses machine learning,
statistical analysis and other algorithmic techniques for big data analysis to
measure the ROI of PR in a unique and compelling way. The product analyzes
digital media activities from traffic to conversion to projected and/or actual
revenue in addition to a variety of factors about your brand.

We are looking to hire for the following positions:

BACKEND / FULL-STACK SOFTWARE ENGINEER - Implement core features of multiple
data-intensive production applications across different software stacks

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER - Lead the front end efforts of two production,
data-rich web applications

INFRASTRUCTURE/OPS ENGINEER - Lead the maintenance of a cluster of crawler
instances, elasticsearch instances, multiple mysql databases and other
systems.

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@airpr.com or reach me directly at
raj@airpr.com.

For more details, please visit our careers page:
[https://www.airpr.com/jobs](https://www.airpr.com/jobs)

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - Remote possible, and we will
relocate.

Monetate is looking for Engineers to join our DevOps team.

Site Reliability Engineer - ensuring our services exceed their goals for
availability, capacity, performance, and efficiency. You're methodical,
analytical, and collected. You have meaningful experience running production
services. You have deep expertise with Linux and fundamental Internet
technologies (HTTP, DNS, TCP/IP, etc). You can program proficiently in two or
more languages. You have experience with automation tools such as chef,
puppet, salt or ansible. You've worked in a fully virtualized environment.

Software Engineer (DevTools) - accelerating the pace of product development by
creating and supporting continuous delivery tools. You're excited about
DevOps. You're highly collaborative and generous of spirit. You're a great
teacher and communicator. You have strong knowledge and understanding of
automation tools such as chef, puppet, salt or ansible. You can program in two
or more languages. You've used Linux in production.

contact kway at monetate dot com with any questions.

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's founding team, we're a product incubator
without the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front-End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back-End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
kremdela
Hi! I'm the Director of Engineering at BaubleBar, currently looking to hire at
least 2 PHP Developer positions positions here at our office near the Flatiron
building in New York.

BaubleBar is seeking engineers to help build the next generation of our
ecommerce platform that is scalable and fast. This is a rare opportunity to
make a lasting impact at a fast-growing, VC-backed start-up. Your work will be
used by millions of users. If any of this gets you excited, we should talk.

YOU...

Have 3+ years of real-world experience as software engineer working with web
technologies. You have worked on teams of engineers and have experience
leading and implementing web-based solutions. Consider yourself an expert at
PHP web development, but are eager to work in new languages and development
stacks. You’ve mastered various PHP web frameworks such as Symfony and Zend.
Can complement your ninja-like PHP skills with a working knowledge of CSS and
JavaScript. Bonus points: prior experience with Magento or e-commerce.

More info [http://www.baublebar.com/careers](http://www.baublebar.com/careers)

Feel free to email me directly: tyler@baublebar.com

------
owensbla
Coolhouse Labs - [http://coolhouselabs.com](http://coolhouselabs.com), Harbor
Springs, MI.

Coolhouse Labs is a digitally-focused startup accelerator based in Harbor
Springs MI, a small resort community on the shores of Lake Michigan. Each
summer we invite 5-10 tech startups to be a part of our mentorship-driven
accelerator program. Our goal is to help early stage digitally focused
entrepreneurs build awesome products that their customers are passionate
about.

This summer, we’re bringing a team of developers and designers on board to
work with the each of the startups in our program and provide them with the
resources they need. We're looking for 3 developers and 3 designers (senior,
mid-level, internship) to work with us in-house for 3 months over the summer.

Developers will be primarily responsible for working with the startups coming
in to Coolhouse Labs summer program to help them with early stage product
development.

Designers will be working with the startups in the summer program to help them
with web design (marketing sites as well as app design), branding, marketing
identity, mobile and web based product UI/UX design, and other various
graphics for the program and startups.

Perks

    
    
      - Free housing for the summer!
      - Fast-paced environment with lots of hands on learning.
      - A chance to work closely with startups and help play a role in shaping their brand and product.
      - Sailing, outside “conference rooms” overlooking Lake Michigan, and plenty of BBQs and tasty treats provided throughout the summer!
    

Please send appropriate portfolio, code samples, etc., and a short
introduction of yourself to blake@blakeowens.com.

Looking forward to chatting!

~~~
nooron
Never thought I'd see Harbor Springs on HackerNews; I spent most of my
adolescent summers up there. I'd love to visit Coolhouse while I'm up!

------
webXL
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV)

Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is seeking both a senior and a junior web
developer to join our web applications team at our office on the shores of
Lake Tahoe. If you love designing and building modern, responsive web
applications that make it easy for business users to run sophisticated
investment analysis software, we would like to talk to you. We’re an
established company with actual paying customers and we want to make our
little corner of the world a better place for our users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS to build a cross-browser UI.
We use a lot of state of the art technology – HTML5, canvas, RequireJS,
Backbone, LESS and node.js. The backend is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because
we believe in using the right tool for the job, and we are regularly
evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our development process is agile and we
release our web products approximately once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware.

We prefer to hire generalists who are as curious and excited about technology
as we are. All of us enjoy learning new technologies and tools; we have a
small team and each developer should be able to work on every aspect of the
system.

Please note: this is a full-time, __on-site __position. We would prefer you to
work in our Zephyr Cove office, but we also have offices in White Plains, NY
or Nashville, TN that you could work out of. If you 're interested, please
email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put “Hacker News” in the
subject). Thanks.

------
atiffany
REMOTE. Contract to hire and FTE web developer positions.

I work for a small elite consultancy called Twin Technologies. We're about 25
FTEs and 40 contractors. I settled here after working in multiple startups,
contracting for a larger consultancy, and even co-running my own consultancy
and incubator. I came back to Twin after a year hiatus because this is really
as good as it gets. The leadership is fantastic, and work-life balance is
deeply ingrained in the culture. On top of that, I can honestly say that I
enjoy working with my entire team and look forward to our three yearly get-
togethers.

We're very selective with who we hire, but if you're reading this then it's a
good start that you're on Hacker News. For the record I'm not a recruiter or
HR for Twin - I'm a tech lead. We've got some big projects in the pipeline and
need to find the right people to join us ASAP. Drop me a line if you're
interested. Also drop me a line is you have any general questions about tech
consulting. Write to andy.tiffany@twintechs.com and please include "HN" in the
subject.

~~~
atiffany
For job inquiries, please only write if you can be employed in the US. Thanks!

------
Katelyn
Defy Ventures - Fulltime, New York City

Lead Software Engineer

Defy Ventures is 'Y-combinator for men with criminal backgrounds.' We
harnesses the natural talents of formerly incarcerated individuals, and
transform their hustle toward the creation of profitable and legal business
ventures.

You would build and scale a customized eLearning platform based on the rapidly
growing Open edX platform ([http://code.edx.org/](http://code.edx.org/))

You: Must be able to develop code front to back, with knowledge of HTML, CSS,
Javascript, Django, Marko MySQL, MongoDB, some Ruby and NodeJS

You'll get: \- Competitive Salary \- Full medical \- Unlimited vacation days
\- Paid Phone bill \- Paid travel to conferences

Defy is an awesome team of incredibly smart individuals who love what we do
and are making waves in the most underserved population in the United States.
Come join us and make your work meaningful.

If you're interested, shoot us an email at careers@defyventures.org with the
subject line "Hacker News- SE"

More info here:
[http://careers.defyuniversity.org/#careers](http://careers.defyuniversity.org/#careers)

------
gabrtv
OpDemand -- Boulder, Colorado

OpDemand makes Deis, the open source PaaS powered by Docker. Using Deis,
software teams can deploy and manage applications and services on their own
"private Heroku" that runs on public cloud, private cloud or bare metal.

OpDemand is looking for interns with a background in Linux System
Administration to use and test Deis full-time. You'll join a tight-knit team
of open source developers who are helping businesses succeed using cutting-
edge technologies like Docker and Linux containers.

You will learn:

\- How to deploy, manage and customize services and applications using Docker

\- Concepts around distributed systems, operating system internals and low-
level debugging

\- How to contribute in an agile development and operations environment

Perks include:

\- Level up your GitHub profile by contributing to visible open source
projects

\- Apple MacBook for work and personal use

\- Office right in downtown Boulder on the Pearl Street mall

Interns are expected to join the OpDemand team at our Boulder, Colorado
headquarters.

Apply here: [http://opdemand.theresumator.com/apply/A888hH/Linux-
Intern-E...](http://opdemand.theresumator.com/apply/A888hH/Linux-Intern-
Enterprise-PaaS.html)

------
jschub
REDI Technologies ([http://www.redi.com](http://www.redi.com))

====================================

Locations ::

New York, NY and Dallas (Frisco), Texas

Background ::

Our mission is to “make trading better”. REDI is a startup (9 months old)
dedicated to taking an already successful trading platform to the next level.
As a tech company that operates in the financial trading industry, we have a
very different perspective and approach.

Our next-generation platform is focused on building a community for the buy-
side, sell-side, and technology providers, bridging the Wall Street and the
FinTech startup spaces. We take a highly open and collaborative approach to
building our technology (everything from C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Angular,
NodeJS, Chef, PostgreSQL, etc).

We need individuals with a passion for technology, and an unparalleled drive
to deliver world-class software across the desktop, web, and mobile contexts.
Financial knowledge is not required, but a strong engineering mindset and
razor-sharp problem solving skills are a must.

Roles (FULL-TIME, H1B, VISA supported) ::

\- Software Engineers

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Test Engineers

\- Product Managers

\- Summer Interns (INTERN)

We'd love to hear from you. Send any inquiries or resumes to: jobs@redi.com

\- Josh (CTO)

------
encoderer
Trulia - San Francisco - Full Time

Trulia's real estate search platform serves over 30 million unique visitors
every month. With an at-scale web experience, category leading apps in both
the Play and iOS App stores, and teams working on behavioral search models,
home estimates, commute times, and computer vision, we're hiring Engineers in
nearly every discipline.

I've worked at Trulia for about 2 years. Employees are taken care of.
Engineers have a voice. A successful IPO and healthy balance sheet give us the
ability to take on ambitious projects. It's just really a great place to work.

\- Competitive comp and equity

\- Great benefits, including gym reimbursement and free healthcare

\- Fantastic location in downtown San Francisco, close to Bart, Caltrain, the
Transbay Terminal, etc.

\- Kegs (plural) and a rooftop patio

\- Quarterly hack-weeks where meetings are prohibited and engineers work on
whatever delights them. (More than a few of these projects get on the roadmap
and SHIP)

Check out our Jobs page at
[http://www.trulia.com/jobs](http://www.trulia.com/jobs) and apply. Or reach
out to me, shane at trulia dot com.

------
jvidal
SponsorPay is one of the top 10 mobile advertising companies. We are located
in Berlin, Germany.

We are looking for Ruby developers (we do mean Ruby, not Rails) and iOS
developers:

\- You will work in an international team (15+ nationalities) in our Berlin
HQ, in a cross-functional team (Devs, QA & Product) using Kanban/Scrum

\- You will get to know what bloom filters, hyperloglog and real Ruby
multithreading apps are.

\- Tons of traffic.

What we offer:

\- Competitive remuneration package \- German lessons \- Relocation package \-
A team with more than 35 experienced developers, QA, DevOps and product
managers

You can have a look to some of our talks:

\- Euruko 2013: "..."but we had to kill Unicorns"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_kS5Dymmc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_kS5Dymmc)

\- RailsConf 2014: "What the Cache!"
[http://www.railsconf.com/program#sessions](http://www.railsconf.com/program#sessions)

If you are interested have a look to our careers page:

[http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers.html#jobs](http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers.html#jobs)

------
andrewjwu
TRX Training ([http://trxtraining.com](http://trxtraining.com)) - San
Francisco, CA

DevOps Engineer

TRX is a global training brand that has created two new functional training
methods that are revolutionizing the fitness industry. We support those
training methods with innovative training tools, commercial fitness equipment,
cutting edge workout programs and professional education.

We're currently looking for a full-time DevOps Engineer who will help us
develop, maintain, and improve upon our existing system infrastructure. We'd
prefer candidates with 2-3+ years experience, but junior candidates with
interest in the following technologies and who display great talent are
encouraged to apply.

Qualifications:

* AWS experience (EC2, ELB, S3, CloudFront, etc)

* Nginx, Unicorn, Passenger

* Git, Jenkins

* MySQL, Redis

Bonus:

* Ruby on Rails

* JavaScript

P.S. If you're interested in doing some web development/software engineering
work (on top of DevOps), there will be opportunities for that as well!

To learn more or apply, please visit:

[https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=8130561&t=1](https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=8130561&t=1)

------
rememberlenny
Bon Appetit Magazine - Conde Nast - NYC, NY

Software Engineer primarily working on a WordPress based website.

At BonAppetit, we work on a WordPress website. This means its a PHP backend
with the traditional front end technologies. We use Grunt as our frontend
build tool. We use SASS as a CSS preprocessor. Our local environments are run
on a virtual machine which is packaged in Vagrant. We use Git for version
control and store our remote repositories on Github. We have three primary
remote environments: production, staging, and CI. Out servers are traditional
linux boxes run by our DevOps team. We have our Github repositories built out
to our remote environments through Jenkins. Our production and staging
environments have a DNS side caching layer run on Akamai.

[http://condenast.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/New-York-
Word...](http://condenast.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/New-York-WordPress-
Developer-Bon-App-tit/2587)

Please reach out to me directly if you have questions:
Leonard_Bogdonoff@condenast.com

------
kateegb
San Francisco - InstaEDU

We're a 21-person education startup in downtown San Francisco looking to add
to our engineering team.

InstaEDU is a marketplace for online tutoring. As more education moves online
and video and collaboration technologies reach a point where they can properly
replace in-person learning, we see an enormous opportunity to reach a much
wider category of students. We’ve been growing quickly and announced our
series A last August ([http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/instaedu-series-a-
battery-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/instaedu-series-a-battery-
ventures/)).

As we transition from beta to a global web application, we're excited to add
new team members to our 10-person eng team. We're looking for engineers with
strong python programming skills, proficiency with javascript, HTML, CSS, and
experience working with Django, SQL/PostgreSQL, JQuery and/or Redis/NoSQL.

Along with full-stack engineers, we would be more than excited to speak to
anyone with strong experience in mobile, dev ops, and data engineering.

[http://instaedu.com/about/jobs/#SoftwareEngineers](http://instaedu.com/about/jobs/#SoftwareEngineers)

Benefits of working at InstaEDU include: close-knit team all passionate about
the product we're creating, weekly catered lunches and fully stocked kitchen,
401K, Medical, dental, and vision insurance, weekly Friday happy hour and
monthly team events (Wine tasting trips, Giants games, Night tour of
Alcatraz...)

Feel free to ping me at kate (at) instaedu (dot) com if you have any
questions. To apply, send your resume, GitHub profile, blog, and/or any
projects that you're proud of to jobs@instaedu.com. If you're awesome, we want
to hear from you!

------
elobrien
SAN FRANCISCO – Senior iOS Developer for Founding Team

Snowledge ([http://snowledgeapp.com/](http://snowledgeapp.com/))

We are looking for a Senior iOS Developer with the technical vision to build
an app for the first true navigation and performance tracking platform for
skiing and snowboarding.

About the Company

Snowledge is a mobile and web-based navigation and performance tracking
community for the mountains. It equips skiers and snowboarders with valuable
inside knowledge to navigate and explore their mountains, GPS technology to
capture geotagged stats, photos, & videos, and a community to engage with each
other and members of the ski and snowboard industry.

We are a seed stage startup with years of involvement in the skiing &
snowboarding industry, including former Junior Olympic ski racing and current
competitive big mountain skiing experience. We’ve raised a seed round of
investment and partnered with 13 mountain resorts, in addition to a popular
weather and snow forecasting site, to help develop and test our beta.

Desired Skills & Experience

As a Senior iOS Developer, you will work directly with the founder to go from
mockups to working prototypes for a private beta group. You should be
comfortable working at all levels of the stack, obsessed with measuring
everything, detail oriented, and above all, hungry to succeed.

    
    
      ● B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science
      ● 4+ years of professional engineering experience
      ● Expert knowledge of the Objective-C language
      ● Proven track record of developing quality apps currently available in the app store
      ● A mellow personality (but an insane work ethic)
    

Contact eric@snowledgeapp.com. Please include your resume, examples of apps
and sites you’ve worked on, and your Github profile.

------
megsmegs212
Startup from Hulu Founding CEO Jason Kilar and former Hulu CTO Richard Tom
Located in San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

We're stealth, so we can't divulge product details yet, but we're looking to
change the landscape of an industry or two. Our company will focus on building
a multi-platform consumer facing service. We're big believers in the
combination of great design, great technology and a compelling business model.
We firmly believe that world-changing companies are the output of world-class
teams and world-class cultures.

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of
languages, tackling every portion of the stack.

If you're one of them, you can get our attention by following the rabbit hole
@
[http://thefremontproject.com/rabbithole](http://thefremontproject.com/rabbithole).

Alternatively you can email us: devnull@thefremontproject.com. more info -
[http://thefremontproject.com](http://thefremontproject.com)

------
statictype
Chennai, India

[http://www.ivivacloud.com](http://www.ivivacloud.com)

Help us build our SAAS Smart Workplace Solution.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, AHUs, CCTVs etc...) which we
monitor and control as part of what we do.

We need a full-stack developer. We have interesting problems to solve.

Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
chriscrossley
iOS Lead at Line-Up, London [http://lineupnow.com](http://lineupnow.com) Line-
Up is rethinking mobile event discovery

Who we are looking for:

A Product-obsessive Are you focused on the ‘doing’; the creation of an app
that you have developed to engage and delight the end user?

Best in Show Does the thought of the next release being featured in Best New
Apps keep you striving for higher standards? Can you picture yourself at MWC
picking up the prize for Best Overall Mobile App? Can you be focused on
building the first truly global mobile events app that could be in the hands
of billions?

Team Player Sure, you love to code. But do you also love being part of the
product creation process? Pouring over analytics, user feedback; seeking and
expecting critical review of your work and working with the team to iterate
regularly to create the best app around?

Skills and experience

\- Expert-level Objective C \- Experience building consumer facing iOS apps \-
Experience with JSON REST APIs \- Knowledge of RestKit and AFNetworking \- A
passion for processes and best practice \- Strong, analytical approach to
problem solving

About Us

Line-Up is a personalised What’s On app. A mobile-first ‘Time Out for the 21st
century’ that offers unparalleled user experience and is powered by World-
leading technology.

\- One of the UK's top events app, launched in Manchester in December 2013 and
shortly to be launching in London and rolling out across the rest of the UK.
\- Featured in Apple’s ‘Best New Apps’ \- Our automated event listings
technology also powers What’s On for global media brands \- Seedcamp London
winners and funded by top angel investors \- Based at Warner Yard in
Clerkenwell

Apply

Send examples of your work and your Github profile to info@lineupnow.com.

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, PA) -
[http://www.meetme.com](http://www.meetme.com)

See all openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Choosy, Charm,
and Unsaid in the past few months, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the
internet, we still know how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having
to kill ourselves working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually
going home on time! We have many openings, both technical and non-technical.

* Senior iOS Architect

* Senior Android Architect

* Software Architect

* System Administrator

* Director of Software Development

* QA Tester for Mobile Applications

* Sales Director (Digital Advertising Sales) in Los Angeles, New York City, and San Francisco

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions.

------
dshipper
Firefly - [http://usefirefly.com](http://usefirefly.com) \- Philadelphia, PA
node.js | socket.io | backbone.js

We’re a bootstrapped startup in the mid-six-figures in revenue and profitable
from day one. We expect to more than double in revenue this year.

Over 7,000 small and medium businesses, 7,000 financial advisors, one US state
and a top-ten US retailer use our software to help their customers. We power
Olark’s cobrowsing.

Our cobrowsing software allows you to remotely connect up to a friend's
browser see what they're doing, and collaborate in real time. It runs with
pure javascript - no downloads, no installations, and no java applets. It’s
not easy.

We typically sell in to big organizations in customer support, healthcare,
insurance, and financial services. We’re looking for a head of enterprise
sales as to help us scale. Previous experience is highly preferred.
Compensation is a mix of base salary and commission. Email me (CEO) at
dan[]usefirefly.com.

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee ([http://www.angel.co/khitchdee/](http://www.angel.co/khitchdee/))
Allahabad, India, The Software Engineer's Apprentice. We help students who
have recently learnt programming build industrial strength software following
best practices in software design and production. Our tools are tailored for a
large population of students. We help them learn from each other. Our first
focus area is software agents. We are building a Windows app called Inck that
they can use to build their own software agents. This tool automatically
documents their entire design and production process thereby making it easy to
share. If you would like to join a 2 person team building Inck, as an
apprentice, email me at rohit@khitchdee.com. In this position, you will learn
about Software Product Lines and Generative Programming, both relatively new
research areas in software engineering.

------
twakefield
San Francisco - Full Time (Will Relocate)

Full Stack Developer At Mailgun

To apply just shoot us an email: hack@mailgun.net

Who we are:

\- Mailgun is The Email Service for Developers.

\- We make it easy for developers to implement email into their software.

\- We're ex-YC and were acquired by Rackspace in 2012 but remain an
independent product

\- We move fast in a startup-like atmosphere but we have access to juicy
hardware, large marketing muscle and world class data centers.

About our team:

\- We love Linux, open source and enjoy contributing back.

\- We have one 30 minute meeting a week and think that's enough.

\- Our favorite GUI is ssh/bash, preferably served grey on black.

\- We have a hot key for everything.

\- Some of us have never dragged or dropped anything.

About you:

\- You are an intellectually curious hacker.

\- You can teach us how to do Javascript, Python, HTML and CSS right.

\- You really know why REST is important in API design.

\- You've managed your own memory on multiple occasions (successfully).

\- You want to have an enormous impact on a product developers love.

\- You believe the actor-model concurrency is a better idea.

\- You know what an architecture astronaut is and you're not one.

We need help with:

\- Taking care of our entire Control Panel including Javascript front-end,
Python back-end and APIs

We offer:

\- Competitive salary and benefits.

\- Relocation to San Francisco, CA.

To apply just shoot us an email: hack@mailgun.net

------
mdellabitta
Appinons - [http://appinions.com](http://appinions.com) \- New York, NY

Appinions Inc. is a Manhattan-based startup that provides a SaaS influence
marketing platform and services that let people see the web through the lens
of peoples’ opinions. Behind the services is a natural language understanding
platform, based on over a decade of research at Cornell University by Dr.
Claire Cardie, Computer Science, and her students.

We're mainly a Java-based shop, and heavily use Hadoop/HStack, AWS, Spring,
and JQuery. We focus mostly on front end user experience, big data, identity
discovery, and NLP problems in free text.

Right now, we're mainly looking for full-stack style engineers, but we're in a
growth mode, so if you think you can help us out, by all means, submit your
resume!

[http://www.appinions.com/company/careers/](http://www.appinions.com/company/careers/)

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (Cambridge, technically) and Cape Town, South
Africa

We are a small and growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops and
deploys open source health and logistics systems in rural Africa, Asia, and
Latin America. We offer a fun and stimulating environment, a chance to see the
world, and to make a difference in places that need it most.

At Dimagi, you can create a great impact by creating great software. We're
looking for talented programmers on our mobile (Android), web (Python,
CouchDB, Django), and front-end (JS, Knockout) platforms who want to
generalize across the stack, or specialize in one area.

For more information, please check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers) or
feel free to email me directly (my username at dimagi.com) if you have any
questions.

------
bkanber
Tidal Labs -- NYC

Front End Developer

Tidal is a tool suite that helps publishers interact with their audience.
We're looking for a talented front-end developer to help build new and
exciting consumer-facing products built with beautiful design, UI, and UX.
You'll be splitting your time working with both the dev and the design teams,
building great interactive front-end JS tools and clean semantic HTML and CSS.

You'll be part of a growing thirteen-person team where every person still has
a significant impact on what we do. We believe in balance and growth; you'll
work on both cutting-edge technology and stable enterprise-grade tools alike.

You should be an absolute expert at HTML and CSS, and can code out prototypes
in minutes. You're great at JavaScript and are very comfortable with more
advanced JS techniques (we use Backbone.js specifically).

Email frontend@tid.al with a resume, portfolio, and a little about you.

------
DealerBuilt
.NET Software Developer. Remote full-time, international welcome.

US: We're DealerBuilt. We make DMS software that runs car dealerships. We're a
young startup trying to unseat antiquated incumbents and we already count some
of the highest volume dealerships in the world as our customers.

You'd be working on the Interfaces Team. Our team:

    
    
      - develops our large web API
      - builds integrations with partner software and hardware
      - creates DealerBuilt's advanced interfaces (mobile, etc.)
    

TECHNOLOGY: Our team is a .NET shop. We use C#, WCF, ASP.NET, WPF, Xamarin,
JavaScript, and PostgreSQL.

YOU: We'd prefer candidates with a BS CS and 3+ years experience, but talented
entry-level developers are encouraged to apply. You should be proficient in C#
and SQL (Postgres preferred). Experience with our other technologies is a big
plus.

Send resume and cover letter to avis.haberkamp@dealerbuilt.com.

------
jraines
Stylitics

Fulltime in New York City (Manhattan) or REMOTE

We aggregate consumer data through our web and mobile apps, providing a self-
service analytics dashboard to brands and retailers.

For consumers, Stylitics is the way to intelligently manage their wardrobe and
style decisions. Our mobile apps (average 4.5 star reviews) give users a smart
virtual closet, where they can access their closet, and plan and share outfits
from anywhere.

For the fashion industry, Stylitics has built a highly needed product
offering, helping brands and retailers answer questions like “What does my
customer own?”, “What competitors do they shop at?”, “What do they pair my
items with?”, and more. Clients and Partners include Tory Burch, Neiman
Marcus, Rebecca Minkoff, and Urban Outfitters. What we’re looking for: an
experienced engineer who can move seamlessly between working with our client
side application and helping us build our backend application and API
services. If you have an interest in, and skills for, data analysis and
visualization, even better!

Current technologies include:

Rails, Node, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Backbone with Marionette, Heroku, AWS, git,
d3.js and lots more. We value TDD and craftsmanship in our code, and good
communicators who aren't afraid to bring strong opinions to the table with
code to back it up.

We'd love to have you in our New York office, but we know how to have a great
remote team & experience -- our lead developer on the consumer products side
was remote for two years before coming to New York, our lead for the b2b
analytics product is currently remote, and we've had full or part time team
members from all over. For remote candidates, it would be preferable if you're
time zone is less than 8 hours from Eastern (NYC) time.

We offer a competitive salary and good equity on simple and straightforward
terms.

If you're interested, please introduce yourself: jobs@stylitics.com

------
bentona
Originate ([http://originate.com](http://originate.com)) - SF, LA, NYC, and
Vegas

We are a 100+ team of hackers, venture pros, and entrepreneurs. We invest
Software Development, Design, and Strategy in exchange for equity in startups.

Tech stacks are mostly RoR, Scala, Node, iOS, and Android, but our primary
hiring criteria is being smart and understanding software development at the
highest level.

* Engineering - Experienced & Entry Level

* Design - Graphic Designer, UI/UX

* Product - Project Manager, Product Manager

* Recruiting - Support Specialist, Recruiter

* Sales - Solutions Director

======

I've been an Engineer here for 6 months, here are a few reasons why it's the
best job I've had:

* Extreme flexibility when it comes to time off, working from home, etc.

* The smartest, most driven team I've met.

* Engineers can have an impact on every part of the organization.

* 20% time to work on your own startup, of which you retain 100% ownership (seriously, this is better than google's 20% time!)

~~~
handler
+1, our new york team is always looking for great developers at any level.
bonus points if you're into FP √√√

------
scottbartell
Plated (New York, NY): Mid-Senior Level Ruby on Rails Developer

\---

Plated is a NYC startup that is redefining the way we eat by reconnecting
people to their food. As our young company is entering a growth stage, we need
to expand our developer team – that’s where you come in!

Why us? This is an excellent opportunity for a seasoned engineer to scale a
product and work with a company early on that will be a household name in 1-2
years.

Beyond brute intelligence and problem solving skills, we are looking for
hunger, passion, and a general craving to help build a successful company.

More Info:

[http://www.plated.com](http://www.plated.com)

[http://www.plated.com/press](http://www.plated.com/press)

[http://plated.theresumator.com/apply/kWwrXI/MidSenior-
Level-...](http://plated.theresumator.com/apply/kWwrXI/MidSenior-Level-Ruby-
On-Rails-RoR-Developer.html)

------
hglaser
Periscope -- San Francisco -- User Experience Designer

Periscope is a data analysis tool that uses pre-emptive in-memory caching and
statistical sampling to run data analyses really, really fast.

The slick UI and impressive backend speed sell the product, but the most
important feature is the way the user experience encourages sharing and
collaboration on charts and dashboards. Periscope spreads data throughout an
organization, eventually instigating a culture change that makes the company
more data-driven.

One customer recently said of Periscope: "It moved our data out of a closet
and into a storefront."

We're hiring our first user experience designer, who will own this experience.

About You

    
    
       - You love the way that great user experience design enables users and makes them feel powerful within the product.
       - You have great respect for how the little details impact user behavior and happiness.
       - You understand that execution speed is a feature, and are comfortable with tradeoffs and making calls on the fly.
       - You have a demonstrated track record of shipping designs in modern web or mobile apps.
    
    

About Us

    
    
       - We're a team of 4 ex-Google and Microsoft PMs and engineers with venture funding, paying customers, and a spacious loft apartment in SF to work out of.
       - We consider our design that enables frictionless sharing and collaboration to be our most important feature.
       - We strongly favor rapid shipping over endless review and iteration.
       - We have close relationships with our customers. We see customers several times a month, and email with them several times a week.
    

Reach out to me (Harry, co-founder & CEO) at harry@periscope.io

More info: [https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-
designer](https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-designer) Us:
[https://www.periscope.io](https://www.periscope.io)

------
fheisler
TrackMaven - [http://trackmaven.com](http://trackmaven.com)

Washington, DC [can relocate]

Full-stack development opportunity (Django/Python, Angular)

As a Software Maven, you will:

\- Participate in the full development process (daily engineering stand-up,
product planning, story estimation, code review)

\- Learn and quickly integrate new technologies on the fly

\- Collaborate with the rest of the product team to explore new features and
concepts

\- Assist the customer success team to ensure a good customer experience on
our platform

\- Promote best practices in software engineering

\- Take ownership of your contributions and be able to manage your time
efficiently

\- Always be seeking out new ways to improve our product

\- Work on new and interesting problems every day

To hit the ground running, you’ll need:

\- A solid knowledge of Python and Django

\- Significant experience with Javascript (we use CoffeeScript)

\- Experience working in teams with source control (GitHub)

\- The ability to stay focused on the big picture while tackling complex
problems

\- A silly and fun personality

It would be great if you also have:

\- A working knowledge of AngularJS (very strong plus!)

\- Experience with hosting full web apps (we use AWS, Linode, etc.)

\- Experience with Agile software development

\- A background in basic data science concepts

\- Experience scaling web applications

\- Portfolio demonstrating relevant past projects

\- Active in the open-source community

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
atambo
IBM Watson Software Engineer

Pittsburgh, PA

Lots of positions (Frontend, Backend, QA, Doc, Design)

Technologies used:

Search engine indexer/crawler written in C.

Cluster management, sharding, replication, tiering written in Java.

Connectors written in Java/Scala.

Frontend exploration and visualization written in JRuby on Rails.

Check out all the positions here:

[https://ibm.biz/BdRbgs](https://ibm.biz/BdRbgs)

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we give our customers
insights with metrics like ad viewability, attention and much more. Our client
base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies in the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are running
and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have a free
product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Moat is turning into one of the largest Python shops in NYC and we're
committed to open source technology. We’re looking for engineers in various
roles up and down the tech stack to help us scale.

Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
atto
FortyTwo — Mountain View, CA — Frontend / mobile / backend (H1B okay, read
below)

Hi all, I'm Andrew from FortyTwo. We're a well-funded Series A startup (~10
engineers) in Mountain View building
[https://www.kifi.com/](https://www.kifi.com/). It's a lot more than a
bookmarking service: we're building a search engine and content discovery
system that blows away what's out there by letting you organize everything
super easily, while not asking you to change your searching habits. We have a
product that we love, and have lots to do still.

Right now, we're looking hard for:

• Frontend - we're building a cross-browser browser extension and a site using
AngularJS. Ideal candidate is very comfortable with JavaScript, at least one
backend (non-JS) language, and has used a thick-client MV* style framework.
Full description is here:
[http://www.42go.com/frontend.html](http://www.42go.com/frontend.html)

• Mobile - we're building a soon-to-be-released iOS client as well as starting
an Android client. Ideal candidate has experience releasing consumer mobile
products, and has strong engineering skills to make an efficient and pleasant
to use app. More here:
[http://www.42go.com/join_us.html#mobile](http://www.42go.com/join_us.html#mobile)

• Backend / Full stack - we use Scala, Play!, and Akka to build a highly-
available, reactive backend to serve our clients. Ideal candidate has
experience on the JVM, functional programming, and continuous deployment. More
here:
[http://www.42go.com/join_us.html#backend](http://www.42go.com/join_us.html#backend)

We blog at [http://eng.42go.com](http://eng.42go.com), so check out some of
the stuff we're working on. We're okay to sponsor H1Bs, but prefer Bay Area
candidates already so we can move faster. To apply, email towel@42go.com with
your resume/github/LinkedIn.

~~~
joebeetee
Kifi looks cool - the Chrome extension image link is broken on /install btw.

~~~
atto
Whoops. Thanks, fixing.

------
martinduncan
NEW YORK CITY or REMOTE

DigitalOcean provides the simplest experience to launch and manage your server
infrastructure online.

If you're interested in helping us tackle the major challenges of running at
scale, these may be great opportunities for you.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/security-
engine...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/security-engineer/)

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/software-
engine...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/software-engineer/)

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/ruby-
engineer/](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/ruby-engineer/)

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/senior-
network-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/senior-network-
engineer/)

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/site-
reliabilit...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/site-reliability-
engineer/)

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/developer-
evang...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/developer-evangelist/)

If you don't know much about DigitalOcean, we're a cloud hosting company, who
provide the simplest experience to launch and manage your server
infrastructure online. We've been big news in the technology press recently,
as we announced our Series A round of funding.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-mill...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-million-from-andreessen-horowitz/?ncid=rss)

If you're interested in having an exploratory conversation, please contact me
directly at martin@digitalocean.com

~~~
mattt416
None of those posts mention remote. They all give off the impression that
you're looking for NYC only. :(

------
benjaminwootton
Contino - London - www.contino.co.uk - No remote

We are looking for DevOps freelancers and contractors who can be available on
site at our London based clients.

We have opening in the Linux, Puppet/Chef, Ansible, Python, Postgres, VMWare
spaces at the moment.

Please get in touch on benjamin.wootton@contino.co.uk for more information.

------
bpowers
Passport Parking - Charlotte, NC - INTERN, FULLTIME

We are bringing parking into the 21st century with a full suite of products to
support the industry. We are looking to bring on 3 more developers on the
team. Small team where everyone is highly driven and wants to win.

Check out our programming challenge. We use it to help find people that we
would love to work with.
[http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/)
Feel free to send a resume but the challenge speaks to us more than the
resume.

Shoot me an email if you want to chat more about the opportunity or just crush
the challenge :-)

Cheers, Brad

brad.powers@passportparking.com
[http://passportparking.com](http://passportparking.com)

~~~
danielweber
How long to you expect candidates to spend on the challenge?

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're currently looking for full-time software developers and
designers.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we don't artificially limit ourselves.
        Recently, I've worked with Objective-C, Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap),
        Angular.js, QT and of course Ruby.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool tools and machines.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the Bay Area or NYC,
        you can afford a house here. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software craftsman on this awesome team. If you're interested, get in
touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
natehark
Smartsheet - Bellevue, WA

Smartsheet.com is a well established and rapidly-growing Software as a Service
(SaaS) company, offering an enterprise-ready cloud app for work management and
collaboration. The award-winning tool is trusted by more than 40,000
businesses and millions of users in over 160 countries.

We have several open technical positions, including Senior and Principal
Software Engineer roles, Systems Engineer, and Moblie (Android) developer. We
are also hiring a few engineering INTERNs for the summer. Smartsheet.com is
built with a variety of technologies, but you'll feel right at home if you
have strong JavaScript development skills and some familiarity with Java.

[http://www.smartsheet.com/careers](http://www.smartsheet.com/careers)

------
loumf
New York (NYC) Thomson Reuters

Working on the team that makes Eikon and the underlying platform. You can
learn about the group's work, mission, and leadership by jumping to 1:45:00 in
this video [https://www.media-server.com/m/p/moaghpeu](https://www.media-
server.com/m/p/moaghpeu)

Jobs in product development, engineer in test, and dev ops.

We use: \- HTML5/JS/Angular \- Mobile (iOS/Android/hybrid) \- C++ \-
Hadoop/HBase \- DevOps: Java, puppet, Sensu, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch

Expertise in one of those sets is a big plus, but get in touch if you have
interest and I'll see if we have a spot that interests you. Happy to grab
coffee with anyone to have a casual chat about the possibilities.

Contact: Lou Franco lou.franco -at- thomsonreuters.com

------
brheal
Evans, GA - TaxSlayer [WILL RELOCATE]

We are looking for experienced Mobile Developers, preferably Android.

TaxSlayer is located in beautiful Evans, GA, near Augusta, home of the Masters
Golf Tournament! This area offers beautiful weather, southern hospitality, and
the ability to be at the mountains or beach in only a few hours.

Read more about what we're looking for at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/51682/experienced-
mobi...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/51682/experienced-mobile-
developer-taxslayer) and learn more about us at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/taxslayer](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/taxslayer)
.

Or ask me anything since you'll be working with me!

------
jaymod
Epoxy ([http://epoxy.tv](http://epoxy.tv)) in Venice, CA (Los Angeles; full
time ideal, intern, remote and h1b considered)

Senior Node.js, Rails, Front-end and Data Engineering

[http://epoxy.tv/jobs](http://epoxy.tv/jobs)

Epoxy builds exceptional software for online video creators and viewers. Our
tools help YouTubers and networks optimize their businesses and deepen the
relationship with their audience. Our channel experiences provide viewers with
new ways to connect with and experience the content they love.

Epoxy was founded by designers, engineers and entrepreneurs who are passionate
about product and solving problems. Our backgrounds include Stanford, Brown,
IDEO, Adobe, Mixpanel, Google/YouTube and Team Downey. There are a number of
senior engineering positions we'd like to hire for specifically, but we're
absolutely interested in hiring smart people who don't exactly fit any of
those particular positions. In general, we look for:

* BS or MS in Computer Science, a related degree from a top-tier program or the equivalent experience and mastery in industry

* Substantial real-world engineering experience with products shipped

* Strong, well articulated opinions on product design and engineering issues along with genuine flexibility and enthusiasm for approaches other than your own

* Preference for fast-moving markets, products, teams and the sometimes-ambiguous and fickle nature of early-stage startups

* High personal value on culture and culture fit in a job

* Deep sense of personal product ownership and long-term interest in developing technical and soft skills

We're building on a thoroughly modern stack including Ruby, Rails, Node.js,
MongoDB and friends.

Sound like something for you? Check out more complete descriptions at
[http://epoxy.tv/jobs](http://epoxy.tv/jobs) or drop us a line at
jobs@epoxy.tv. Thanks!

------
doctoboggan
Cambridge, MA (Boston area) - Harvard University

This is a really cool opportunity, and I hope we can find someone on HN. If
you are interested in the job, or even just want to tour our lab please reach
out to me at jack#minardi,org

Mechanical Engineer, 3D Printing

Description

The Jennifer Lewis research group at Harvard University is looking for a
Mechanical

Engineer interested in precision stage design, extrusion systems and precision

deposition systems. The principal activities of the Lewis Group involve 3D
printing of

functional materials for use in printed electronics, optical materials, light-
weight

structures, and microvascular architectures for cell culture and tissue
engineering.

Job Title: Mechanical Research Engineer, 3D Printing

Principal Duties and Responsibilities:

• Develop precision stages for new 3D printing systems from consumer to
industrial grade use

• Improve upon standard FDM extrusion systems for plastic printing

• Develop commercial and scalable methods to dispense custom inks, gels and
other materials

Position Requirements:

• Passion for working with 3D printing and mechatronics systems.

• BS or MS in Mechanical Engineering, Industrial Engineering, Manufacturing
Engineering or other relevant field.

• Knowledge and experience in CAD design and design for 3D printing.

• Hands-on experience developing working mechanical systems, either through
prototypes or real world applications.

• Experience with design for manufacturing, injection molding, and other
manufacturing techniques is a major plus.

• Self-directed and focused, requiring minimal supervision to execute on
goals.

• Strong communication skills with the ability to converse fluently to a range
of different team members.

• Keen interest in scientific research and applying it to real world problems.

------
borjaburgos
Tutum – New York, NY

We are currently participating in TechStars NYC, one of the top startup
accelerators in the World.

Tutum is a new type of cloud computing service for developers built using
Docker. If you haven't heard of Docker, it's the trendiest technology in
virtualization. More here: [http://www.docker.io](http://www.docker.io)

\- We're looking for experienced growth hackers (marketing): Drive High
Quality Traffic, Content Marketing, PR, Social Media Outreach, Manage Content
Marketing, Email Marketing, Retargeting, SEO, Landing Page Optimization,
Referral Program, etc.

\- We're also looking for bloggers and writers. REMOTE OK.

\- Full-stack developers/engineers also welcomed!

Please send your resume to borja@tutum.co

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time

Looking for Full Stack Developers

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 8 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

In February 2013, we made _$493.93_.

Last month (March 2014), we made _$192,387.18_.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way.

Some of the tech we work with: PHP, Ruby on Rails, AWS, Rackspace, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

For more details

• on the positions: [https://angel.co/tint/jobs](https://angel.co/tint/jobs)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2013/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2013/)

• on a few of our customers:
[http://www.tintup.com/clients](http://www.tintup.com/clients)

\-----------------------

If you're interested, send an email to ryo@tintup.com with the following:

    
    
      * Resume or a link to your LinkedIn
      * What interests you with Tint?
      * A GitHub profile or equivalent. 
      * A project or open source contribution you are particularly proud of!
    

_I 'll read the emails along with the rest of our team and hope to see yours
soon!_

\- Ryo

~~~
sargun
Is that made as in revenue, or profit?

------
misteroneill
New York, NY - Kindling - Lead Server-side Developer, Full Time

"Kindling is enjoyable software used by teams to discuss ideas, solve
problems, and pursue opportunities."

We’re looking for a talented developer to lead backend development on our
Art+Engineering team.

Enterprise software is going through a massive transformation, away from
stodgy, poorly designed apps sold on lists of features, towards thoughtfully
designed solutions that work across all devices. At Kindling our mission is to
modernize the enterprise experience with software people enjoy using. For us
this means a design-oriented approach based on clarity, coherence, and
simplicity. We build state-of-the-art innovation software which empowers
members of an organization to contribute to the life and growth of that
organization.

At Kindling you’ll be part of a tight-knit, supportive, creative,
collaborative team that is passionate about building great user experiences.
We’re excited about new technology and you should be, too; we’ve recently
added elasticsearch and a node.js and redis socket to our platform—you’ll have
a big impact on those types of decisions.

If all this interests you, Kindling is the place to be.

Some tools and processes that we use and you should be excited about:

* Crafting great software with the user’s experience in mind.

* Object-oriented PHP and the Zend Framework.

* Test-driven development, PHPunit, and automated testing.

* MySQL.

* Developing and working with RESTful APIs.

* Patterns and best practices.

* Caching and content indexing.

* AWS, with an emphasis on scalability and reliability.

* Communication, documentation, and collaboration.

* Modern client-side web application libraries and practices.

If you're interested, check out: [http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-
developer-with-a-missio...](http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-developer-
with-a-mission-full-time/)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo is changing how companies hire and think about talent acquisition.

We index 300 million social profiles and surface relevant candidates who may
be open to new opportunities. Our tools allow recruiters to spend time more
effectively and efficiently.

We have 100+ paying customers including Facebook, Yelp, Square and Salesforce
and announced our series A last summer:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

Our team is small but growing so you'll play an integral role in building
something meaningful. We work hard while respecting that our colleagues have
well-rounded lives, and we strive for a diverse, welcoming, and respectful
environment.

Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Current openings: Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive)

Marketing:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_ma...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_manager)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we are actively hiring for:

1) Summer Developer Interns (4 month paid position) Come build cutting edge
games in HTML5 or Unity, or help us tackle backend challenges like scaling and
working with big data.

2) HTML5/CSS3 Developers Are you a CSS wizard? Do you love making games? Help
us build the best HTML5 games on the market!

We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android and Facebook.

For full job descriptions and to apply, visit our us at
[http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

~~~
jonalmeida
Looks like a great place to work, but why is the Software Developer Intern
position asking for my transcripts, especially since none of the other
positions are asked for it?

Personally, it stopped me from applying.

------
flocabulary
Flocabulary - EdTech/Music Company in Brooklyn, NY

Who we're looking for: Python developers

Flocabulary, a rapidly growing education company that uses hip-hop and
technology to drive student engagement, is looking for a backend developer to
help us expand and improve our customer-facing application, internal Admin UI,
business automation processes, and integrations with external services and
APIs.

Read more here: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/51427/python-
developer...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/51427/python-developer-
for-education-hip-hop-startup-flocabulary?a=10IFrsxAk&searchTerm=flocabulary)

------
frederickcook
Moveline [http://moveline.com](http://moveline.com) \- REMOTE or Las Vegas, NV

TLDR: remote workers, full-stack, JS, Node, Angular, Express, Mongo,
Holacracy, Golang, Redis, Grunt, Bower, LESS, web + mobile

Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine. We ship every day and play Settlers on Fridays.

We’re looking for a solid full-stack engineer who loves Settlers of Catan and
remote development.

About Us

\- Driven to build software that dramatically improves the customer
experience, end-to-end, around moving. Our web product is at the heart of it

\- Well-funded by a group of world-class investors and advisors:
(angel.co/moveline)

\- Our organization is flexible and embraces the Holacracy model of
governance. Self-determination is encouraged and self-motivation is essential.

\- Have only begun to tackle the problem space. Serious fun and challenges
still lie ahead.

\- Our stack is primarily MEAN — Mongo/Express/Angular/Node — with some Golang
on the backend. We regularly evaluate new tools and technologies for
development advantages and not just because they are new and cool.

About You

\- Fluent in Javascript and comfortable jumping between client and server side
development

\- Passionate about code, development practices, and maintainable solutions
and want to work with others who are similarly so. You can’t sleep at night
knowing something is not DRY and unit-tested

\- Architected and developed end-to-end products that are currently running
business applications in a production environment

\- Energized when working closely with others on a small team

\- Want to build stuff that solves real human problems

\- Can explain the differences, chemical and philosophical, between a lager
and an IPA

\- Don’t care if the moving industry isn’t sexy

\- Would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though we
do that too)

Compensation

Market salary and meaningful equity is available. We’re primarily a remote
engineering team, with the company (ops, marketing, customer service) based in
Las Vegas in the heart of Tony Hsieh’s Downtown Project. Hackers in Vegas or
remote in the US welcome. Full Time or Contract-to-Hire only please. No
freelancers or recruiters need apply.

 __ _MENTION HACKER NEWS WHEN APPLYING_ __

[https://www.moveline.com/careers](https://www.moveline.com/careers)

~~~
Cyranix
I'm a developer at Moveline who was hired through an HN post. Feel free to
send a message to andrew.harrison+hn@moveline.com if you want to know more.

(N.B. — I may internally share the messages that I receive in order to refine
our hiring process, but you won't be signed up for mailing lists or anything
gross like that.)

------
paulc
LOCATION: NYC OR REMOTE Hi, we're DailyBurn a fitness and nutrition company
based in Midtown Manhattan. We'd like you to come join our multi-discipline
engineering team to build software on a wide array of platforms and
technologies.

We really are a fitness company, we have our own well equipped gym in the
office and offer a gym membership budget for all employees.

Everyday we get messages from users sharing the changes they've made in their
lives not every company can say the same. If fitness is an area of interest
for you this is a great place to get involved in changing peoples lives.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Yearly conference and travel budget

* Your pick of development hardware

* Access to all the corporate benefits of IAC

Our team is currently made up of 10 developers with a team of 2 working on iOS
and the rest of our team focused on web and platform development.

The DailyBurn engineering team offers the chance to work on a wide range of
different technologies. Our main web platform is built using Ruby on Rails,
but we also work with node.js and golang on our backend systems. We have
client applications built for many of the major mobile and TV platforms (using
Javascript, Objective-C, Java and more) and you as a part of the team will
have the opportunity to get involved in many of these different platforms.

If you are an experienced developer comfortable with web or front end
technologies of any kind but especially if you are skilled with JS, Ruby,
Rails, Node or Golang we have a place for you here.

Specifically we are looking for:

Front End/Senior Front End developer - JS applications (we work on web, smart
tv's, game consoles all with JS)

Android - become our primary Android developer and lead all of the Android
efforts for our product

QA - Add your testing skills to the many platforms we work on

Full stack / Sysadmin - Jack of all trades? Have a sysadmin background but
also into writing code? Get in touch.

Reach out to me directly: paul@dailyburn.com

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange - Atlanta, GA

We are a new company who is looking to eliminate the inefficiencies in implant
surgeries. Help us make medicine better.

    
    
      We are looking for a talented front-end developer with experience in:
    
        * Bootstrap
    
        * jQuery
    
        * Less/CSS
    
        * HTML5
    
        * Responsive design
    
        * UX design
    
    
      We are also looking for a back-end or full-stack developer with experience in:
    
        * Play Framework
    
        * MySQL
    
        * REST
    
    

Join us and have the opportunity to design and implement the look and feel of
software than can disrupt the medical industry. Interested?
hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
derricki
Salt Lake City, UT -- Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 1M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) -

Lucidchart and Lucidpress run with various decoupled services in a Linux
environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your
responsibilities would include enhancing existing services, building new
services, integrating with 3rd party applications and ensuring services are
highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Scala or
Java - MySQL or other relational database - NoSQL databases - Cloud computing
(AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) -

Lucidchart and Lucidpress are powered by one of the largest Javascript
codebases on the Internet (about 250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user
experience is indistinguishable from an installed native application. Come
help us show the tech world what can be done on the web.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript
- Google Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery -
Native app development on Android and/or iOS

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

~~~
eliza1wright
MARKETING SPECIALIST (entry-level position) - We’re looking for a driven
individual to create content—primarily written, with some visual
components—for our popular software suite. Your responsibilities would include
creating compelling and search-optimized content, along with analyzing results
of marketing campaigns to develop actionable recommendations.

Requirements: - Strong writing skills - Attention to aesthetics and detail -
Willingness to take initiative and quickly learn new skills

Recommended experience: - Copywriting & editing - HTML - Basic web design -
Bachelor's degree

As with other positions, please email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com

------
aboytsov
San Francisco, CA [will relocate/sponsor visa]

Stuph ([https://angel.co/stuph](https://angel.co/stuph)) is building its
founding team. We're a stealth startup with a very ambitious vision.

Our technology stack is Clojure/ClojureScript, but it's not a prerequisite -
you just have to be a very good engineer.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - a frontend engineer with strong CS fundamentals
      - a senior engineer with great software design/architecture skills, machine learning and technical leadership experience
      - engineering interns
    

Please contact me at artem@stuph.co

------
kyleknighted
Remote : Anywhere, USA

Mandiant Corp was recently acquired by FireEye, Inc and we're looking to grow!
You'd work on a small team of 5 developers with a very laid back "startup"
feel.

Our team is looking to hire a front end engineer to join our ranks. SCSS,
CoffeeScript, Ruby on Rails environment, competitive salary & benefits, and a
fun team who enjoys building, learning, and working together.

Feel free to reach out to me kyle.knight@mandiant.com with a GitHub repo if
you have one, resume, and portfolio.

\-- We're also looking for a Ruby on Rails developer, so feel free to contact
me for more information on that as well!

------
DrJ
San Francisco - Heyday - [http://hey.co](http://hey.co)

We are building a lifelog for people to remember and share the story of their
lives, automatically, beautifully, and privately. Two months ago, we launched
here on Hacker News [
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858373)
]. Here's what some of you guys said:

\- "Wow. I rarely download this stuff. But the fact that it claims to be
automatic piqued my interest. After downloading it I can say that my first
impression is shocked. Shocked that I really liked it."

\- "This is very well done. This could crush Facebook. Not in the short term
but if you create a timeline that is more personally valuable to people they
will be far more likely to use it and share it with friends and family. Your
timeline is already far more interesting then my "Wall."

\- "Why is it free? I would've paid for this."

\- "I have been looking for this. I've been so desperate for this I've been
contemplating creating it myself."

We're looking for:

* Mobile engineers (iOS - hard problems include making our sync engine fast/reliable, fast/intuitive search for memories, surfacing important memories in the background, UI performance, and doing it all without using a lot of battery)

* Systems engineers (Python, AWS, Puppet/Chef - hard problems include delivering accurate geocoding for memories, reliable syncing, and building systems to monitor and scale all of it automatically)

* Data scientists (R/Matlab/SPSS, Python, SQL, statistics, machine learning - hard problems include using ML to improve accuracy of geocoding, building growth and retention models, all while guaranteeing user anonymity and privacy).

We will fly you out for interviews and relocate you to San Francisco if you
aren't here already. A lot of our team work remotely from time to time, but we
haven't found full time remote employees to work out well for us since we
collaborate so closely together in real time.

Please email us directly at siqi at hey dot co (8 hour SLA for a response).

------
vsergeev
Kumu Networks - Santa Clara, CA -
[http://kumunetworks.com/](http://kumunetworks.com/)

Kumu Networks is revolutionizing the way wireless systems are built using an
innovative full-duplex wireless design that its founders developed as a
research project at Stanford. Wireless full-duplex allows a radio to transmit
and receive signals at the same time using a single frequency channel. Kumu's
patent pending full-duplex technology changes the basic assumptions on which
current wireless radios are built, allowing for improved performance and
reduced complexity across a variety of wireless devices and markets.

We're looking for well-rounded systems programmers with an embedded systems,
C, Linux, and networking background. Fluency in Python and Git workflows are
big pluses. In addition, we're looking for software engineers with a
background in cellular stacks, and algorithms scientists with a background in
optimization. See more information on open positions here:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks).

Apply on jobscore or email resumes and/or questions to jobs@kumunetworks.com.
Please mention Hacker News!

This is a well-funded technology startup with a small team, a highly cross-
disciplinary environment (algorithms, mixed-signal, RF, digital hardware, and
FPGA engineers), and a very concrete mission!

------
creese
Keypr - [http://keypr.com](http://keypr.com) \- Los Angeles, CA

Keypr is redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide!

We are an early-stage startup in the hospitality industry. Our stack is
Python/Flask/Angular/iOS/Android. We are looking for a few talented iOS and
front-end engineers to join our team.

If you want to change the way we do hotels, please send a short note to
charles@keypr.com and tell us one thing you'd change. Please include links to
your code or any relevant work (GitHub, App Store, etc.)

Cheers!

------
recmend
Airseed - San Francisco, CA | Hiring employees #4,5,6 | Fall Interns, H1B
welcome!

    
    
      * The Atlas: Lead Backend Engineer
      * The Polymath: Fullstack Engineer
      * The Rainman: Data Scientist / ML Engineer
     

tl;dr

    
    
      who: founding engineers #4,5,6
      what: developer platform
      platform: auth + APIs + analytics
      big data: petabytes; 200M+ nodes, 1B+ edges
      founding team: serial entrepreneurs
      investors: Google Ventures, angels
      beta customers: ecommerce, travel
      location: downtown SF
     

_Airseed is a developer platform that powers: (1) single sign-on
authentication, (2) rich consumer data, and (3) interactive analytics. We make
it incredibly easy for web / mobile app developers & Fortune 500 companies, to
authenticate their users while getting incredibly rich intelligence, all
within minutes of on boarding._

Our culture: balance, betterment, do good, hustle, resourceful, simplicity,
transparency

Our stack: Ruby (Rails), Python, MySQL, NoSQL (Cassandra, Neo4j, Redis),
Elasticsearch, Javascript, Hadoop, Objective-C & Android

Looking for domain experts who have experience tackling large scale problems
in application development (web/mobile/API), infrastructure, data mining,
machine learning, distributed systems, monitoring/ reliability

    
    
      More info here: https://www.airseed.com/jobs
      Email me (Arun - Co-Founder/CTO): arun at airseed dot com

------
bpp198
Thread.com - London, United Kingdom

Thread ([https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)) is looking for
exceptional full-stack software engineers who love product.

We're reinventing retail in the UK (and soon, worldwide) so guys can dress
well without being subjected to the horrors of high street shopping or having
to trawl through millions of items online.

We do this by using a clever combination of algorithms and human stylists to
give guys the perfect selection of things that will look amazing on them. Our
goal is to create the new global default for how men buy clothes. We're live,
have lots of customers who are obsessive about the product, and revenues are
growing very quickly.

You won't merely be handed specs: you'll be in charge of taking ideas from the
whiteboard all the way through to them being live, tracking the results, and
iterating to make them better. For this reason, this role is only suitable for
someone who likes being closely involved in product — what to build and how it
will work, as much as the technical implementation itself.

You'll work everyday with an awesome technology stack consisting of Python,
Django, Git, Debian, Redis, jQuery, Jenkins, Postgresql, Gunicorn and many
other things.

If this seems like you, there's more information here:
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) or email me at <ben
at thread.com>

------
apinstein
TourBuzz ([http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net)) - Atlanta, GA -
Full-Time - Local

We've looking for a Full-Stack Developer to focus on metrics/data -- we have a
lot of great data that we aren't acting on. You will focus on collection and
presentation of data to our operations team, developers, business team, and
even customers to provide actionable insights for improving the product. A
full-stack developer with a business and data background would be ideal.

Our 11-person team has carved out a profitable niche in the real estate
photography industry over the past 7 years. We are growing fast, have no debt
and no outside investors. Our product roadmap is full of challenging and fun
problems as we expand our product to other commercial photography niches.

We're a great fit for those that prefer an atmosphere where you're given the
time and autonomy to digest a problem, collaborate productively w/the business
and technical team, and expected build a robust and maintainable solution. Day
to day you'll be using PHP, AngularJS, compass, ruby, coffeescript, chef, and
postgres in an environment where we expect you to develop your skills and
learn new tools to increase your productivity.

We have competitive salary/benefits with a flexible and relaxed working
environment (few meetings or deadlines) located in Virginia Highland.

Reach me at alan@tourbuzz.net.

------
jaxomlotus
Aviary - NYC, NY

[http://www.aviary.com](http://www.aviary.com)

\----------------------

We are a 30 person team making people's photos look amazing. We have amazing
traction already - 75 million users (including 20 million in our own apps) and
currently power 1% of all the photos taken in the world. Great team culture
and passionate people!

We are in need of mobile designers, product managers, and mobile engineers
(iOS and Android).

Open jobs listings at the bottom of this page:

[http://aviary.com/jobs](http://aviary.com/jobs)

------
lost-theory
Lumosity - [http://www.lumosity.com/](http://www.lumosity.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA

We are looking for software engineers on the rails team and operations team
(the team I'm on)!

Lumosity provides brain training games to improve the minds and lives of our
50 million users worldwide. Lumosity.com is one of the largest consumer rails
apps and has a team of really smart engineers and product people building it.

If you're interested, please read the job descriptions and apply through
jobvite here:

Senior Software Engineer (Rails):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN)

Senior Ops Engineer (DevOps):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN)

Rails Performance Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oUPGYfw7&s=PerfEng_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oUPGYfw7&s=PerfEng_HN)

We also have a bunch of other job positions at
[http://www.lumosity.com/jobs](http://www.lumosity.com/jobs) for engineers
(iOS, Android, Flash) and others (UX, marketing, internationalization, product
management). If you have any questions at all please email
slieberman@lumoslabs.com and put "Hacker News" in the subject!

------
RStillman
Norfolk, Va, Washington, DC, AND San Diego, CA - InnovaSystems International,
LLC (we will relocate!)

Seeking Systems Engineers! We currently have 6 openings in the Norfolk area
and 1 in San Diego. We also have Database Developer roles in DC, VA, and San
Diego and a SR. Cognos Author/Developer role in Norfolk.

InnovaSystems is an Agile software development company that delivers high-
quality technical and IT Support Services to DOD, federal, state, and local
government agencies. We develop readiness and enterprise solutions that
streamline and optimize disparate data sources and operational systems
resulting in reduced costs, increased effectiveness, and accessibility. Please
check us out here: [http://bit.ly/19yGl06](http://bit.ly/19yGl06).

If you are interested in growth potential--- we love that! Here at
InnovaSystems, we give bonuses to those who complete certs and pay for them
too. If you have specific conferences or classes you'd like to attend - just
discuss with your manager and get approval. We believe in the Franklin Covey
leadership model and provide leadership training for those who are interested.
We can provide a killer work life balance, fun/relaxed culture, great
benefits, and stability not often matched in the software realm. On average,
our employees stay with us 8 years!

Please email the Lead Tech Recruiter @ rstillman@innovasi.com

------
sparkman55
Rinse - www.rinse.com - San Francisco

Rinse is a fast-growing Technology-Enabled Dry Cleaning and Laundry Delivery
Service based in the design district in San Francisco. This is a chance to
join a 'rocket ship' startup pre-venture capital. We're currently hiring
people of all types:

* We'd like to hire a __Senior Software Developer __to join our small team and build mobile apps for our customers and drivers, sophisticated internal processing tools, and a robust and polished customer-facing web presence to further burnish our brand. Our stack is built on Django, with a healthy amount of HTML5 and Backbone.js, but we 're more interested in hiring someone with mature development practices, mentorship experience, and strong analytical capability. Knowledge of any new tools will come easily to the right person.

* As this is an operationally-focused business, we're also looking for a __' Swiss-Army Knife' __generalist to join our high-caliber team and own whatever parts of our operations, marketing, or social media need attention on a given day. This is a chance for a smart person to join a tech startup in a critical role, even if that person isn 't a software developer.

* We're also looking to hire a __Director of Marketing __to help us accelerate growth as we optimize our operations. With a great domain, solid product, tech-savvy customer base, and growing ad presence, this is a great opportunity for a consumer-focused marketing professional. A job description is at[https://rinse-cdn.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/docs/Rinse%20-%20D...](https://rinse-cdn.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/docs/Rinse%20-%20Director%20of%20Marketing%20-%20Job%20Description.pdf)

* Last but definitely not least, we're hiring individuals with a clean driving record for part-time evening work delivering and picking-up laundry and dry cleaning as a __Rinse Valet __. This is a great way for students to pick up some extra cash a couple of nights a week. Apply via[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdDC9ObKdgQP_1N...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdDC9ObKdgQP_1NYcX7ZDEaa3dQxr6E/viewform)

Interested? Email jobs@rinse.com for more information.

------
davidcann
Double Robotics - Sunnyvale, CA

Come build products that change the future of remote human interaction. We are
leading the new wave of consumer robotics and we need your help to take it to
the next level.

    
    
      * Full Stack Web Developer (node.js/python/js/php)
      * iOS Developer
      * Embedded Firmware Developer
      * Electrical Engineer
    

Email jobs@doublerobotics.com with examples of your work.

[http://www.doublerobotics.com/jobs.html](http://www.doublerobotics.com/jobs.html)

~~~
adambard
But do you hire remote workers?

------
bksenior
__Consumer Web Company - Los Angeles, CA __

We are a changing interior design by offering customers a flat fee and
multiple design all through one of the best user experiences on the web by
using technology to create a marketplace. The founders are an extremely
passionate interior design professional from HGTV & Bravo as well as a
successful technology entrepreneur. Our small team consists of 5 people and
our technology is in house. We have paying customers, a customer wait-list
longer than we can handle, have raised money from name brand investors and aim
to decorate 1,000,000 rooms across the word in 36 months.

If you want to help shape a product that will physically shape millions of
spaces around the world and be part of team that believes design shapes
interaction, than this may be the job for you.

Front End Engineer With A Design Background Skills: Required \- Strong
JavaScript, HTML, and CSS \- Strong UI design skills \- Photoshop, InDesign or
current design manipulating tools \- 2 years minimum experience working on a
consumer web or mobile product

Preferred \- Experience testing and documenting JavaScript applications \-
Experience working in a development team \- Collaboration (code review, pair
programming) \- Revision Control (git) \- Experience with Ruby on Rails or
similar MVC framework"

Please send your resume and your LinkedIn Profile to headofHRguy@gmail.com
(Sorry for the throwaway).

------
khuyi
HowAboutWe - howaboutwe.com - Brooklyn NY. HowAboutWe is a digital lifestyle
company dedicated to helping people fall and stay in love. We have raised more
than $20mm from top-notch investors including Kholsa Ventures & RRE Ventures.
We are headquartered in a in Brooklyn, New York. We have two subscription-
based products, HowAboutWe Dating and HowAboutWe for Couples, and HowAboutWe
Media, an independent media network devoted to exploring all things love, sex
and culture. Our founder, Aaron Schildkrout, has written extensively about our
product management process at Fast Company:
[http://bit.ly/178rur8](http://bit.ly/178rur8) and about our Android
development process: [http://bit.ly/1fN0UoR](http://bit.ly/1fN0UoR)

We are hiring for:

\- iOS Developer: [http://bit.ly/1dV0Wcg](http://bit.ly/1dV0Wcg)

\- Android Developer: [http://bit.ly/1egODgj](http://bit.ly/1egODgj)

\- Rails Devleoper: [http://bit.ly/1iZyOg3](http://bit.ly/1iZyOg3)

\- Email Marketing Manager: [http://bit.ly/1fuo3jc](http://bit.ly/1fuo3jc)

\- User Experience Researcher: [http://bit.ly/1i2r1bP](http://bit.ly/1i2r1bP)

\- Local sales account executive (SF):
[http://bit.ly/1dNDLrq](http://bit.ly/1dNDLrq)

------
darcybrown
Kongregate - Mobile Developer (Portland or SF, remote possible)

Kongregate, a mobile & web games publisher, is looking for a Mobile Developer
to join our small and nimble mobile development team.

The principal service that the mobile team is responsible for is the cross-
platform Kongregate SDK. The SDK supports components such as gaming features,
deep game analytics, Kongregate platform features, and conversion testing to
name a few.

Responsibilities: \+ Continue to expand the suite of mobile services offered
to our growing curated list of top-tier games, lead by our SDK \+ Support and
interact with third party game developers \+ Increase efficiency in our
publishing systems for our mobile production team

Required Skills: \+ Strong iOS knowledge \+ Strong Android knowledge \+
Ability to learn quickly \+ Comfortable in a fast paced environment \+
Personable and a good temperament

Nice to have: \+ Unity knowledge \+ SDK Development \+ iTunes Connect, Google
Play, Amazon release familiarity \+ IAP, Receipt Verification \+ Cloud
services, Push Notifications, Game Center, iCloud, etc \+ Ruby, Ruby on Rails

Our engineering team is based in Portland, OR - this position will most likely
be there, though we will consider candidates for our San Francisco office as
well.

[http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs](http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs)

------
davidhhaddad
My company, Open mHealth, is a non-profit startup that's unlocking data to
better manage health.

We're looking to hire a lead engineer,
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/516](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/516)

And a lead UI visual designer, [https://www.behance.net/joblist/Lead-UI-
Visual-Designer-Open...](https://www.behance.net/joblist/Lead-UI-Visual-
Designer-Open-mHealth/29543)

Feel free to send me a direct message at david@openmhealth.org

------
RecruiterBill
Boston, Massachusetts - Stackdriver

Stackdriver is a fast-growing VC-backed startup in Downtown Boston. Our core
service, "Stackdriver Intelligent Monitoring" helps hundreds of web-forward
companies improve the performance and uptime of their applications.

We have a world-class product team that is tackling big challenges in data
visualization, analytics, and large-scale data processing.

Our culture starts with our core values – Humility, Openness, Hustle, and
Innovation. Building on our core values, we invest heavily in our people to
empower our culture. We invest 22% of our payroll costs – about half a million
dollars last year – into employee benefits, including gym membership, employee
outings 6 times a year, top-notch health insurance, employee lunches, and a
very exclusive award program (check out our Facebook page to see past
winners).

Hiring:

Front-End Engineers (Django, AngularJS, D3.js) -
[http://stackdriver.theresumator.com/apply/1K8g0T/FrontEnd-
En...](http://stackdriver.theresumator.com/apply/1K8g0T/FrontEnd-
Engineer.html?source=Hackernews)

DevOps Evangelist (Anywhere in the US) -
[http://stackdriver.theresumator.com/apply/Kz7k5X/DevOps-
Evan...](http://stackdriver.theresumator.com/apply/Kz7k5X/DevOps-
Evangelist.html?source=Hackernews)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time We're a search engine for tickets and
live events. Think "Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
mncolinlee
thisCLICKS - Saint Paul, MN (FULL TIME)

thisCLICKS is a B2B startup that has reinvented the employee punch clock and
shift schedule with our two mobile products: When I Work and WageBase.

Our addressable market is huge. Sixty percent of all workers work hourly jobs,
including over 75 million Americans. And we already have international
customers.

Our nearly 4,000 customers today have over 200,000 employees. We're expecting
to triple our customer base this year. We have already exceeded $1 million in
annual revenue and we didn't hire any sales staff to get there. We're growing
signups at over ten percent per month.

After raising $4 million in our series A fundraising round, we have five,
immediate on-site openings:

    
    
      Lead Business Analyst / Data Hacker
      iOS Engineer
      Android Engineer
      Application Engineer (PHP/JS)
      Graphic Designer
    
      - Do you have experience working on solid mobile or web apps?
      - Do you take the time upfront to architect maintainable solutions?
      - Do you balance work and life, but also spend time growing your skills?
      - Do you like having excellent benefits while working at a startup?
      - Are you ready to upset the human resources industry?
      

If this sounds like you, sign up at
[http://careers.thisclicks.com/](http://careers.thisclicks.com/)

------
alaskamiller
Shirts.io – Fremont, CA

Want a free custom t-shirt? Read on!

 _The Company_

[https://www.shirts.io](https://www.shirts.io) is an online fulfillment
service that prints, packs, and delivers custom printed t-shirts, posters, and
phone cases.

Our mission is to empower our customers to start their own merchandising
business by offering well-designed online software with world-class production
infrastructure.

We are headquartered in Silicon Valley with facilities in California,
Pennsylvania and Indiana.

 _The Role_

We are looking for junior, mid, and senior full-stack web developers and/or
software developers with all or some of the following.

    
    
      Backend skill sets:
    
      - Python, Django, PHP, MySQL, Postgresql
      - Redis or RabbitMQ
      - Python Image Library or Ghostscript experience
    
      Frontend skill sets:
    
      - JavaScript, jQuery
      - Nice to have: AngularJS, NodeJS, Express.js
    
      DevOp skill sets:
    
      - Heroku or Amazon AWS, Amazon S3
      - NewRelic or Sentry for error tracking, Loggly for logging
    
      Testing/QA skill sets:
    
      - Continuous Integration
      - Selenium testing
    
      The Benefits
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Newly furnished office
      - Professional Mac or PC equipment
      - Catered meals on Fridays
    

Interested in helping us making printing custom apparel and products easy?
Email us at info@shirts.io

Just interested in your free custom t-shirt? Take a look at our site and
implement a project with our API then email info@shirts.io

------
amitkumar01
Glance - San Francisco, CA (Local) - Full-time - Join an early stage company
solving high-impact problems

We are hiring:

* Android Engineers - experienced developers who are passionate about writing code to do incredible things on Android and enjoy the challenge of creating experiences that others thought impossible.

* Platform Engineers(Search / Machine Learning) - developers with experience building scalable server architectures that are fast + efficient and enjoy creating tools to process and gain insights from large sets of data

* Front-end Engineers - engineers who are passionate about building elegant web products

We've been funded by an amazing set of investors including Reid Hoffman, Mike
Maples, Greylock and NEA to solve the biggest problem in mobile today -
developing a smarter alternative to disruptive and spammy push notifications.

Our goal is to help app developers drive retention and engagement while
delighting users. Our approach is built on a next generation contextual
platform and elegant UX that delights both users and developers.

You'll be a core member of our team as we grow the company and build the
platform that will power the Glance experience across billions of devices.

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is
making something people will use daily we would love to talk.

Reach out to me Amit(Founder/CEO) at amit@helloglance.com

------
mwflaher
CoverHound (SF @ 2nd and Mission) is actively seeking engineers (full-stack,
Ruby/Rails experienced, local talent preferred) at both senior and early/mid
career levels... We've got strong product/market fit, consistent 20% month-to-
month growth and a fun, growing team.

Take a look below and at our jobs site
[http://coverhound.com/jobs](http://coverhound.com/jobs) or contact us at
jobs@coverhound.com ... Thanks!!

======================

CoverHound is a venture-backed startup building the first brand that consumers
trust in comparison shopping for insurance. Our service dramatically improves
the experience of buying insurance by offering a best-of-breed online shopping
experience with real-time rate comparison and access to experienced insurance
advisors.

Our San Francisco office at 2nd and Mission is where our Product and
Engineering teams are located. There's a bunch of great reasons to join us
here in SF:

\- Use modern technologies to change the way people find, compare and purchase
insurance online.

\- Solve interesting technical problems around consumer experience and scale,
backend integrations and data analytics.

\- Help scale our data-driven company and our full-stack, agile team.

\- Work in an awesome office with the SF norms - macs, snacks and standup
desks.

\- Competitive salary, equity and benefits.

\- Kelly Green Fridays, monthly Dogfood days and more

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo - NY, NY & LA, CA

[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs)

2013: The Year We Did More Cool Stuff -
[https://vimeo.com/82576921](https://vimeo.com/82576921)

TECHNICAL:

-Engineer, Full-Stack (LAMP, JS, HTML/CSS)

-Engineer, iOS

-Director, Mobile Engineering

-VP, Front-End Engineering

-Lead Engineer, iOS (Cameo)

-Lead Designer, Mobile (Cameo)

-Designer, Mobile (LA)

-Designer, Mobile Web

-Designer, Viewership

NON-TECH:

-VP, Audience Development

-Director, Product Management

-Director, Biz Dev

-Director, Content Acquisition

-Executive Assistant

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to reach out: tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
david-peterson
Data Pipeline Engineers - New Relic - Portland, San Francisco or Seattle -
Full time, will assist with relocation.

Come join New Relic, where the data pipeline isn't some side-project, but is
the foundation of the business.

Our data intake services have gone through several iterations over the years
and we are now working on another major revision emphasizing availability and
reliability. We're converging on Kafka with front-end and back-end services in
Java. But there's still a lot to sort out. A few examples of the hard things
we need to figure out are how to efficiently encrypt all our agent traffic,
finding a performant and space-efficient alternative to MySQL for storing
time-series data, and upgrading our data intake protocols to WebSockets or
similar persistent, low-latency connections. Plus lots more.

You can either email me directly, or apply through
[http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs) \- the data pipeline jobs
on the site are the "distributed systems", "high performance computing", and
"analytics" ones.

I will attempt to personally reply to anyone who emails me, but this is our
first try on Hacker News, so my apologies in advance if I get overwhelmed.

\- David Peterson, VP Data Services dave@newrelic.com

------
deus_pater
HealthLoop, [http://www.healthloop.com/](http://www.healthloop.com/), Mountain
View, CA

Our mission is to give every medical patient the experience of being their
doctor's only patient. Our mobile-first web application aims to create this
experience by providing rich, timely medical information and guidance, and by
tracking symptomatic trends to alert the doctor of possible complications in
preparation or recovery.

We're built on Rails, Postgres and Backbone.js. We're looking for engineers to
contribute across the stack (and preferably to own a piece or two of the
stack). Background and/or interest in statistics (classifiers, learning from
data, predictive analytics), security, or medical systems (EHR/EMR systems,
HL7) is a big plus.

We are a user experience driven company.

We closed our Series A in December, 2013, and we can offer good salary, Series
A stock, med/dental/vision benefits, lots of room to grow, lots of ownership
over everything you do, and an opportunity to touch peoples' lives, directly,
when they're going through a medical episode and need it most.

Please send your best representation of your work to software-
jobs@healthloop.com, along with a few words about why you and HealthLoop were
made for each other!

------
ksowocki
Simple Energy ([http://jobs.simpleenergy.com](http://jobs.simpleenergy.com))
-- Boulder CO, Full Time

Through relevant messaging and engaging software services, we help consumers
make sense of their energy usage, save more and enjoy doing so.

We're a Django shop. Currently hiring the following positions

\- Ember.JS engineers \- Django engineers \- Sr SysAdmin \- Automation
engineers

More info @ [http://jobs.simpleenergy.com](http://jobs.simpleenergy.com)

------
balanon
Protean - Ann Arbor/Detroit, Michigan -
[http://getprotean.com/jobs](http://getprotean.com/jobs) \- Fulltime. Intern.
No H1-B.

Protean is a VC-backed hardware startup developing the Echo Card, a merchant-
friendly form of payment that uses Bluetooth Low Energy to connect with your
associated mobile app account. The Echo Card is the last card you will ever
need and the first product to offer a secure connection to your mobile wallet.

-Open positions-

* UI/UX Designer - Create visual designs and product experiences. * Backend Application Developer - Architect and implement the APIs behind our platform. * Embedded Systems Firmware Engineer - Create the software that runs our hardware. * Information Security Engineer - Fight bad guys by creating systems to keep our user's data safe. * iOS Developer - We're looking for a well-rounded iOS expert.

-Perks-

Unlimited vacation policy. Flexible hours, dress code, work-from-home policy.
Never bring food: Lunches catered. Fully-stocked food/drink/redbull area.
Doing meaningful work as part of a talented team creating a nationally visible
consumer product.

The full list of job listings where you can apply:
[http://getprotean.com/jobs](http://getprotean.com/jobs)

Or email me: henry@getprotean.com

------
bluishgreen
(keywords: Intern, Data Science, Scientist, Statistics, Machine Learning, San
Francisco, AUTODESK, will relocate )

Come join the Emerging Products & Technologies group at Autodesk. Our new
cloud services are revolutionizing how every building, movie, machine and city
is designed in the future.

Just over the past year,

1\. Autodesk has collaborated with NASA to build sustainable buildings
([http://goo.gl/al4M3J](http://goo.gl/al4M3J)).

2\. Pushed the boundaries of reality capture
([http://goo.gl/QhCRBr](http://goo.gl/QhCRBr)).

3\. Worked with the Smithsonian to bring museums into the future
([http://goo.gl/j2yRfM](http://goo.gl/j2yRfM)).

4\. Of the top 25 innovators of the year named last year by Popular
Mechanics(last week issue), 3 people are from Autodesk.

5\. We are consistantly rated among the top companies when it comes to work
life balance.

We are looking for a feisty predictive modeling intern for our group.

• You should be familiar with statistical forecasting algorithms. You are able
to prototype your own code using languages such as octave, matlab, python or
R. • You should be deeply familiar or willing/able to quickly learn the
origins and limitations of the methods/algorithms you will be using. You will
likely have to change them in some way before applying them to a real world
situation. You should have a strong background in mathematics and statistics.

Email me directly: ept.autodesk@gmail.com

------
tomhallett
Tout.com : San Francisco, full-time. Rails + Javascript

I love the work environment at tout: \- build a product with product/market
fit \- as a developer, you get to run your project - interfacing with product,
sales, qa, and devops \- small team of 8 rails/js \- we've open sourced a few
things ([https://github.com/tommyh/jasmine-
react](https://github.com/tommyh/jasmine-react))

Email me if you sound interested: tom@tout.com

------
thiel
REMOTE, whereever

DataStax makes the enterprise edition of Cassandra, the NoSQL db for serious
applications. We have developers all over the world and a 100% remote working
environment. Some of the development is open source (we are the primary
contributors to Cassandra core, which is an Apache Foundation project...)

I just joined recently; as a senior developer with startup experience, I had
lots of offers from various companies. The reasons I chose DataStax were:

\- 100% remote means I can work from whereever I want (I like to travel) and
whenever, within reason, as long as I get my stuff done \- the opportunity to
work on interesting new technology that is rapidly changing and being adopted
by a lot of Fortune 100, etc \- they have been vocal about their plans to IPO
in the next few years and are growing like crazy

Very competitive salary, lots of open positions: Java, Python, JavaScript,
I've even seen some Clojure. Also, SDET and technical writing.

[http://www.datastax.com](http://www.datastax.com)
[http://www.datastax.com/company/careers](http://www.datastax.com/company/careers)

Hit me up, esmith at datastax dot com, if you'd like an intro; if you can
(really) code js, I'll hire you myself.

------
transparentrees
Chicago. Developers. Transparentrees. We're looking for developers with
experience in Rails, Backbone.js, JavaScript, CSS, Vim, TDD, Agile
methodologies, and pair programming. If your tests are design-driven and you
enjoy tackling new projects and systems, we'd like to talk with you. To apply,
come on over to the site and tell us a little about yourself and include links
to your work (Github profiles preferred). Thanks! Ryan (founder)

~~~
thoughtpalette
If you're the Ryan I know, hello! You should definitely add a contact email or
the company site to your HN profile so people can contact you. No google
results for that company.

~~~
transparentrees
Hello! Cool, I just added
[https://www.transparentrees.com](https://www.transparentrees.com) to my
profile. We definitely show up in Google for "transparentrees" :).

~~~
thoughtpalette
Totally read that as transparent tees, as is tee-shirts. My bad!

------
aawecler
New York, NY and Austin, TX : Software Engineers and Software Test Engineers :
Yodle

Our engineers build the software that powers yodle and helps small business
owners succeed.

Yodle empowers local businesses to find and keep their customers simply and
profitably. Yodle offers all the online marketing essentials that local
businesses need through one easy-to-use, affordable and automated platform,
fully supported by a live customer service team. Today, Yodle simplifies
success for 40,000+ local businesses with a comprehensive desktop and mobile
web presence, social media automation, reviews management, Search Engine
Optimization (SEO), listings distribution to 50+ directories, photos
syndication, plus proprietary and optimized paid search technology –
transparently reporting results in a performance dashboard. Also offered by
Yodle is Lighthouse 360™, an award winning automated patient communications
system that improves medical office efficiencies and reduces missed
appointments. Additionally, Yodle delivers Centermark™, a distributed
marketing automation platform that helps networked businesses unify, scale,
and optimize their local and national marketing strategies. Yodle currently
has 200+ networked business clients including Merry Maids, Miracle-Ear, and
Two Men and A Truck.

Yodle is ranked #9 on the 2014 Forbes list of America’s most promising
companies and has won multiple awards for its business growth, job creation,
technology innovation, and workplace and culture

You can learn more about the specific roles open on our careers site -
www.yodlecareers.com

Apply by sending a resume to awecler at yodle.com with the location and role
in the subject line.

------
dalur
ChartCube - Downtown San Mateo - B Street (next to Caltrain station)
[http://chartcube.com/#careers](http://chartcube.com/#careers)

Looking for a Senior Backend Engineer to add to our team. Areas: Java (and
some Scala), MongoDB, Play Framework, REST API design/implementation,
Security, machine learning, data mining, web services, SaaS, distributed
computing, AWS, EC2.

We are chasing the enormous opportunity we see to give the hundreds of
millions of people who work with spreadsheet data regularly, and have to share
their insights with others, a revolutionary improvement on the old workflow
that's still the norm. We have an amazing mobile product that blows away
everyone who's seen it. We recently received a series-A financing from Shasta
Ventures, and we have an assortment of notable advisors on our team. To join
us now gives you a big chance to shape the product and the company, and to say
you were there when it all started. We have a dream to revolutionize how
people review, share and discuss data and insights.

Details here:
[https://chartcube.recruiterbox.com/jobs/30501/](https://chartcube.recruiterbox.com/jobs/30501/)

------
fecak
iROKO Partners - NYC - [http://irokotv.com](http://irokotv.com)

iROKO Partners Ltd is a well-funded startup with offices in the US and abroad.
They are the fastest growing digital media company offering West African
content globally, referred to in Forbes as the "Netflix of Africa" with an
audience of over 6 million worldwide. iROKO's mission is to provide easier
access and discovery of quality entertainment content to hundreds of millions
of people across a variety of devices.

On the front-end, iRoko builds standards-based websites with accessibility and
flexibility in mind. They hand-code organized, structured HTML and CSS while
enhancing the experience with things like jQuery using industry best
practices. On the back-end they're a PHP shop with MySQL and MongoDB for data
stores and Redis and Memcached for queuing and caching. Servers are built on
AWS and managed using Chef. They use the friendly campfire robot Hubot to run
deploy tasks, and NewRelic keeps them in check.

iROKO is currently seeking front-end (HTML/CSS/JS), back-end (LAMP, AWS, heavy
scaling), devops, QA (automation), and a Product Manager to joint their
growing NY team. Email dfecak@gmail.com.

------
joubert
Netflix.

We are reinventing how people watch television. My team is a group of seasoned
engineers that craft JavaScript-based UI's for the living room. You will
architect and develop user experiences that will reach millions of customers
worldwide on PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox360, Apple TV, Chromecast,
Roku, and hundreds of Smart TVs and Blu-ray players.

You can read more about our flagship UI here:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/13/5098224/netflix-
introduce...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/13/5098224/netflix-introduces-
one-unified-tv-interface-to-rule-them-all)

And here are some articles/videos where we've talked about our technical work:

* Building the New Netflix Experience for TV [http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/11/building-new-netflix-exp...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/11/building-new-netflix-experience-for-tv.html)

* WebKit in Your Living Room [http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/01/webkit-in-your-living-ro...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/01/webkit-in-your-living-room.html)

* Recent Reactive JavaScript programming event: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRYN2xt11Ek](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRYN2xt11Ek)

* Building the Netflix UI for WiiU [http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/12/building-netflix-ui-for-...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/12/building-netflix-ui-for-wii-u.html)

Message me if you want to know more.

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome!

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach is a small, fast-growing startup tackling one of the Internet’s
most fundamental problems: helping leading online businesses get their high
quality and relevant content found by their consumers, when and where they
want it.

Here are a few articles on the launch of our latest product, SNAP (Search,
Navigation and Personalization):

* [http://www.forbes.com/sites/lydiadishman/2014/02/25/highly-p...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/lydiadishman/2014/02/25/highly-personal-very-private-bloomreach-snap-delivers-a-disruptive-big-data-e-commerce-tool/)

* [http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/25/bloomreach-launches-platfo...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/25/bloomreach-launches-platform-to-make-your-stupid-site-smart-and-sell-50-more/)

* [http://gigaom.com/2014/02/25/why-machine-learning-is-still-g...](http://gigaom.com/2014/02/25/why-machine-learning-is-still-getting-the-human-touch-in-retail/)

* [http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2330912/New-BloomReach-...](http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2330912/New-BloomReach-Tool-SNAP-Personalizes-Site-Search-Navigation-for-Shoppers)

You can also check out our full suite of products at
[http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

We have open positions in Engineering (we could definitely use a few more
Frontend Engineers), Data Science, Sales, and Product and Engagement
Management. If you don't find a position that interests you, fill out a
generic application and let us know what you want to work on- we're just
looking for smart, talented people to help us continue making BloomReach an
amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
rspeer
Cambridge/Boston - Luminoso - [http://luminoso.com](http://luminoso.com)

Luminoso is a growing team of 20, looking to attract a back-end developer to
help us attack the problems of natural language processing on a large scale.

Our company emerged from research at the MIT Media Lab about representing
common sense knowledge in a way that can be aligned with natural-language
text. This research produced ConceptNet, the open-source knowledge base that
underlies our work at Luminoso.

Our NLP technology is being used by some high-profile customers and is in
demand by even more. As we work with ever increasing amounts of data, we
particularly need someone with the expertise to design the right ways to
handle all that data with high availability, whether the data arrives in
batches or in live streams.

We develop our stack on Linux using Python. Experience with any of the
following is a bonus: NLTK, NumPy/SciPy, PyTables, scikit-learn, Python 3,
Redis, and Riak.

===================

This position will become a member of a nine-person development team, working
closely with the front-end developers and the operations team. We particularly
seek individuals with sharp and tenacious troubleshooting capability. Strong
communication skills and willingness to take initiative are also desired.
Luminoso is an equal opportunity employer, and an excellent place to work.

To apply, send your resume to hiring@luminoso.com.

More about us and other positions we're hiring for:
[http://www.luminoso.com/careers.html](http://www.luminoso.com/careers.html)

------
cjbprime
FlightCar - Lead Front-end Developer - Boston/Cambridge, MA

FlightCar is the world's first p2p car sharing company to operate at the
airport. We're a YC company that's raised $6m+ in funding.

We give travelers free airport parking by renting out their cars to others.
Everything's insured up to $1m. We're funded by General Catalyst, Softbank
Capital, Brian Chesky, Ryan Seacrest, and others.

We're looking for a Lead Front-end Developer. You'll be developing our desktop
and mobile sites as well as internal tools. As the front end lead, you'll have
the choice of which technologies to call on for projects. Currently we have a
Django-backed site, and want to expand our front end work.

About our dev team: We all enjoy teaching and learning, and do things like
build telepresence devices together:
[http://blog.printf.net/articles/2014/03/18/a-robot-for-
timo/](http://blog.printf.net/articles/2014/03/18/a-robot-for-timo/)

Responsibilities:

\- develop new and existing features for our current consumer site, which uses
Django templates and Bootstrap.

\- create new customer-facing and internal services using the front end
framework of your choice -- we're a small team and you'll be able to forge our
architecture from the ground up.

\- layout user interfaces using FlightCar's current design language.

Qualifications:

\- comfortable working in a fast-paced startup environment

\- have solid understanding of HTML5 and CSS3

\- knowledge of mobile web constraints and ways to optimize for them

\- knowledge of jQuery and JavaScript, preferably including significant work
with a modern client-side framework such as Ember/Angular.

\- a desire to complement the backend team by exploring server-side JS
applications with node.js (or if you're daring, Meteor).

\- have a strong sense of UX best practices

\- knowledge of Google Analytics or other analytics software is a huge plus

\- love simple design and bright colors

This role will be on-site in our Cambridge office. If you're interested,
please email rujul@flightcar.com. Thanks!

------
menocchio
Oakland, Alta Bates Summit Hospital (Sutter Health)

The finance department of Alta Bates Summit hospital is looking for a front-
end developer to join our small software team in Oakland.

We need a collaborator to help us build the next version of our enterprise
financial reporting and budgeting application.

This is a full time onsite contractor position, with a negotiable hourly rate
starting at $60 per hour, depending on skills and experience.

What we are looking for in an ideal candidate:

* Server-side programming expertise in Asp.NET and Asp.NET MVC * Web development expert skills: HTML, jQuery/Bootstrap, CSS Frameworks, Javascript libraries, DOM, and Entity Framework * Experience in integrating SQL Server Reporting Services ReportViewer control into the application * IIS server configuration * Git and provisioning experience * A desire to collaborate with other members of the developer team in assisting the client * Ability to code to design and business logic requirements * Strong communication skills – ability to translate the client’s business logic and UX requirements to technical requirements and vice-versa

Interested candidates: Please contact me at kritzbd@sutterhealth.org.

------
crumley
Nuve - [http://nuve.us/](http://nuve.us/) \- Austin, Texas

We’re a venture-funded startup with explosive growth and early stage startup
culture. Our combination of patent-pending hardware sensors and software
monitoring portal helped us win IBM’s SmartCamp competition and gain
acceptance into Austin’s Capital Factory incubator. Our hardware and software
teams are small, focused, and have plenty of juicy problems for you to solve.

We currently have two open positions:

    
    
       * Electrical Engineer
    
       * Senior Software Developer
    

An ideal candidate:

    
    
       * will excel in a small, focused, goal driven team
    
       * will enjoy learning whatever is necessary to get the job done
    
       * will communicate ideas with clarity and precision
    
       * will write clean, elegant, simple, testable code
    
       * will commit often, perfect later, publish once
    
       * will provide meaningful and constructive feedback
    
       * will take pride in their work
    
       * will want to work with others who do the same
    

If you are interested in being one of our first 20 employees email me at
crumley@nuve.us

------
pytrin
Mountain View and the Bay Area - Binpress, the marketplace for commercial
open-source.

About us

We are building a platform that helps developers build sustainable businesses
around open-source and cultivate the next Red-Hat and MySQL. We are a small
team of 7 located in Mountain View (some remote).

What we're looking for

* We are looking for an experienced content producer to join our team as our content marketer. You should have experienced in producing and directing the production of many forms of content, including articles / posts, podcasts, videos and infographics. Experience with producing developer related content is a big plus. This job can be remote if very qualified.

* A junior marketer - a person who has the marketing bug but not the experience. You are a doer and a quick learner. You will be working with our marketing team to implement our marketing plan, learning the full stack of marketing approaches. This position is onsite in our Mountain View offices.

If you are interested in what we do and in the intersection of open-source and
commercial software, please get in touch through our jobs page -
[http://www.binpress.com/jobs/positions](http://www.binpress.com/jobs/positions)

------
IsaacL
London, UK - Board Intelligence hiring Rails and Javascipt (ideally
Angular.js) developers. Remote a possibility.

==============

Our goal is to improve decision-making at the boards of the world's largest
companies.

Most corporate boards are run ineffectively. Think how effective they _could_
be, and think how much that could improve the ways companies are run. (Not
just in terms of profitability, but also in terms of ethics and long-term
value).

BI has a successful consulting business and now aims to become a high-growth
tech business. Our app is used by CEOs and directors of some of the UK's
largest companies, and we're now expanding internationally.

Culture: despite our corporate target market, we're a young, small team (~15
people, 4 on the tech team, most employees in their 20s). Many of the non-tech
team members have an interest in visual design or data visualisation, so
there's a strong product focus. Oh, and if you enjoyed Kahneman's _Thinking
Fast and Slow_ , you'd probably fit right in. (About half the team has read it
and it ties in closely with our work).

Site: [http://boardintelligence.co.uk](http://boardintelligence.co.uk)

Email: Isaac.Lewis@boardintelligence.co.uk

------
antoviaque
Worldwide, OpenEdX Consultancy -- REMOTE

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@antoviaque.org with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made, if any.

------
tomweingarten
Delve - [http://delvenews.com/careers/](http://delvenews.com/careers/) \- New
York, NY

We believe every company should have a smart, well informed workforce. Our
product helps coworkers discover, share, and act on news they'd otherwise
miss.

We're looking to bring on two new senior engineers. If you're interested in
making the workplace smarter and more efficient, we'd love to hear from you!

------
hseikaly
The New York Times Company - iOS Developers Wanted - New York, NY

We are looking to add new members to the NYTimes mobile team to help bring our
award-winning media to new platforms and technologies. Our iOS team is looking
for amazing developers to push the envelope of technical innovation within our
mobile products and take a leading role in helping to shape the future of The
New York Times.

We are looking for engineers who take pride in writing reusable code with an
emphasis on quality over quantity. The ideal candidate will be innovative —
interested in applying new techniques and design patterns, but also fluent in
current best practices and standards. We embrace the best open source,
commercial and custom built software to help our development teams flourish.

As a part of our team, you will enjoy a vibrant culture that promotes
innovation nestled within an established and respected institution. Inside our
midtown building, you will find floor-to-ceiling windows, plenty of
whiteboards, a sushi chef and a staff with a sense of humor and a passion for
beautiful software.

If you are interested, please email your resume to techjobs+hn at nytimes.com

------
chourobin
New York, NY - Dash Software [http://dashwith.me](http://dashwith.me)

Android, iOS, or backened developer

Are you looking to join a small team that wakes up every day working to
innovate the way we transact at restaurants and bars? Are you passionate about
building killer software and doing whatever it takes to deliver amazing
experiences to our users? We work really hard, and have a lot of fun while
we're doing it. If you're not a software hustler, turn back now.

You will play an instrumental role in our dev culture, establish best
practices for our team, work hand-in-hand with both product and code, as well
as help develop new and exciting features for our core services.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Loving code, but also loving constant collaboration between a killer team
Building a way for iOS users to pay for beer using their phones Clean, Object
Oriented Design and Coding Documentation and Collaboration

REQUIRED SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE

BS or MS in Computer Science or related field Proficient in Objective-C
language and related frameworks as well as multi-threading and memory
management specific to mobile devices Working Linux knowledge Experience with
one or more database systems (MySQL, Postgres, Mongo, etc.) Solid oral and
written English communication skills Experience working with Git version
control and continuous integration Passionate about delivering the best user
experience possible on mobile

APPLY

Ready to apply? Please send an email to jobs@dashwith.me including links to
your previous work, github, your background, and a story about something
(anything). Don't send your resume. We hate resumes.

------
browser411
► SigFig -- San Francisco (HQ), Tucson, Singapore

SigFig tracks over $315 billion in assets for everyday investors like you. We
recently launched personalized, software-based asset management that anyone
can afford for $10 per month, flat.

We're backed by Union Square Ventures, Bain, and Doll Capital Management.

Lead SRE / DevOps:
[https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs/Engineering/4](https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs/Engineering/4)

Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs/Engineering/1](https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs/Engineering/1)

Lead QA Engineer:
[https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs/Engineering/3](https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs/Engineering/3)

Growth Engineer: If you're obsessed with growth, love scientific
experimentation and think that the most exciting code is what impacts the
business the most, email jay@sigfig.com so I can accelerate the process for
you

Full list of opportunities for engineers, designers and product managers here:
[https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs](https://www.sigfig.com/l/jobs)

------
exhaze
ThirdLove - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.thirdlove.com](http://www.thirdlove.com)

Interested in working on an eCommerce backend written entirely in node.js? Or
perhaps working on state of the art computer vision algorithms to figure out
how to extract highly precise body dimensions from a mobile phone photograph?
Or how about making our award-winning iOS app even more awesome? (we were
Apple's Valentine's Day featured app). We're well-funded, and have a small
team of smart people (Google alums, former YC founders, etc). Right now, we're
especially interested in hiring a lead iOS engineer and some really bright
computer vision engineers. If that sounds like something you're interested in,
shoot me a note at eugene@thirdlove.com. I'll respond to each and every single
e-mail. Send me sample projects you've worked on and I'll respond to you
before anyone else :) Perks:

\- a beautiful office space right next to South Park, SOMA (short walk from
BART and Caltrain)

\- commuter benefits

\- catered lunches

\- monthly in-office massages

\- competitive salary/equity

\- the look on peoples' faces when you tell them you work for a bra tech
start-up

------
greattypo
Clever - San Francisco, CA - Full time & Summer Intern

Clever helps schools bring digital learning to the classroom. We take care of
the massive amount of data that needs to move behind the scenes, letting
schools focus on using technology to improve learning.

We're hiring engineers - full-stack generalists, as well as specialists in
security and infrastructure.

You’d be joining a small team (20, half engineers) that's onto something big.
More than 1 in 9 schools in the US use Clever today. You’d get the opportunity
to make business-critical engineering decisions quickly and learn a ton while
helping improve education for everyone. Most development is in Javascript, Go,
and Python.

We’ve been in the news recently here:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/03/25/clever-
raises...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/03/25/clever-
raises-10-3m-to-help-schools-students-use-new-learning-apps/)

Learn more & apply online:
[https://clever.com/about](https://clever.com/about) or send me an email at
dan.mccarthy@clever.com if you have questions.

------
chengyinliu
Backplane - Palo Alto

== About Us ==

We are building a platform for interest-based online communities. We strive to
create a platform filled with dynamic discussions. On one end, we are enabling
the community leaders to start, grow, and manage their communities without any
hassle; One the other end, we are providing the community participants the
best experience to express themselves and connect with others.

Right now, we have 15 people in our engineering team. We encourage our
engineers to explore and evaluate new technologies. We work together to create
learning opportunities for everyone through code reviews, bi-weekly tech
talks, algorithm lunches, and internal hackathons.

\- Our site: [http://thebackplane.com](http://thebackplane.com)

\- Our largest community - Lady Gaga's LittleMonsters:
[https://littlemonsters.com](https://littlemonsters.com)

== Technology ==

\- AWS for hosting

\- MongoDB for main data storage

\- PHP-backed RESTful API (ZF2)

\- Single page JavaScript Web client built with Backbone.js

\- Native Android and iPhone apps

\- Fluentd, Hadoop, MySQL, and Django are used for our data analytics portal

== Open Positions ==

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

Check out [http://jobs.thebackplane.com](http://jobs.thebackplane.com) for
more info. Please feel freer to email me directly at chengyin [at]
thebackplane.com!

We do take INTERNs and we do sponsor VISA.

------
elliotf
Shutterstock:
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml)

A public, profitable company that is very engineering friendly. I'm a software
developer inside the company.

A variety of positions are open across a variety of languages: Node.js, Ruby
(Sinatra and Rails), Perl, PHP, Java, as well as non-developer roles (DB
Admin, etc.)

The job positions don't state it, but I was hired into a position as a
remote/WFH worker, so I would imagine that the possibility is open to other
people as well. The company also has offices in a variety of locations if
being remote is not for you: New York NY, San Francisco CA, Denver CO, Berlin,
Paris, London, etc.. If you work near the mothership, we have a pretty swank
office space: [http://www.shutterstock.com/blog/look-inside-
shutterstocks-n...](http://www.shutterstock.com/blog/look-inside-
shutterstocks-new-hq-in-the-empire-state-building)

I'm not sure if I'd get a referral bonus for this, but tell them that I sent
you.

\- Elliot Foster, Software Developer at Shutterstock

~~~
bambax
Re: Product Owner, Search
([http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml?jvi=orBnWfw5,Job](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml?jvi=orBnWfw5,Job))

I'm a (fairly recent) Shutterstock contributor and think search could be much
improved, especially across languages.

I tried to communicate with SS on this subject, explaining the problem and
stating that I had some experience with Lucene and SOLR.

The person I exchanged with ("Manager Contributor Success") was very nice, but
we never really had an actual conversation about how search actually works; it
seemed all he really wanted to do was convince me that all was for the best
and if not, that it would eventually be.

Wouldn't it be nice if there was some kind of technical forums where
contributors/customers and SS developers could really interact, from a
technical point of view? If managed well, such a network could provide great
value for SS, at probably very little cost ;-)

------
simoes
Datawheel: Boston / Cambridge MA @ the CIC

\---- BACKEND DEVELOPER ----

Backend Developer

We are looking for someone to aid in the maintenance and development of our
server-side technologies as our client list (and data needs) grow.

Personal Qualities \------------------

    
    
      - Self-starter, able to work independently
      - Familiar with working on a small fast-paced team
      - Willingness to learn and develop new technologies
    

Requirements \------------

    
    
      - 2+ years experience with back-end web languages (e.g. Python, Ruby, Node, Java, etc.)
      - Prior experience dealing with the problems inherent in storing and accessing large datasets
      - Familiarity with either structured databases or schema-less data stores
      - Base knowledge of front-end web languages  (e.g. HTML, CSS, Javascript, etc.)
      - Experience with AWS is a plus
    

Benefits \--------

    
    
      - Leadership role
      - Laid back work atmosphere
      - All the snacks the CIC has to offer
      - International travel (2 trips to Brazil already planned for 2014)
    

MORE INFO HERE: [http://datawheel.us/jobs/](http://datawheel.us/jobs/)

------
QTtech
Toronto, Canada or REMOTE

Questrade is growing our front-end mobile development team with full-time
permanent and 1-year contract positions.

Have experience with AngularJS and mobile development?

Review the full posting and apply online:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QUESTRADE&cws=1&rid=337)

------
xfax
New York, NY CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com)

We're looking for many positions including: \- Front-end developer (data
visualization, D3.js heavy) \- Tech Industry Analyst (use data to model &
predict disruptive tech trends)

More positions here -- www.cbinsights.com/jobs

We are bootstrapped with 7-figure per annum recurring revenue and will be 20
people by this summer. Recognized as one of NY's 15 enterprise tech companies
to watch.

------
andrew93101
Appfolio - [http://www.appfolio.com/jobs](http://www.appfolio.com/jobs) \-
Santa Barbara, San Diego, Southern California

 __* Appfolio is looking for great full-stack engineers to deliver products
customers love using Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Coffeescript, MySQL, CSS3, and
HTML5. Currently hiring for Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer and
Principal Software Engineer __*

We have small, high caliber teams developing easy-to-use solutions for our
customers, and are looking for experienced level Software Engineers to
continue our rapid growth pace. If you enjoy building from back-end to
client–side in an environment that values shared responsibility and continuous
learning, apply today.

Responsibilities:

● Develop scalable, robust, and simple web-based solutions to solve complex
business problems

● Formulate, implement, and evaluate algorithms and database queries to
support SaaS scalability and stability.

● Implement new features and optimize existing ones to drive maximum
performance

● Research/share/recommend new technologies and trends

Knowledge and Skills:

● BS, MS, or Ph.D in Computer Science or related technical discipline

● 5+ years experience developing web-based applications, preferably in a SaaS
environment

● Web development experience with proficiency in a modern programing language
(Ruby experience highly desired)

● Creativity, ability to solve complex problems without a roadmap

● Experience working across all levels of the development stack preferred

● Experience with Agile/Scrum software development processes preferred

------
brassdan
Nokia HERE, Berkeley - FULL-TIME, LOCAL, US RELOCATION

Nokia HERE (www.here.com, @here) is hiring talented engineers to help us build
applications that deliver 3D street level and aerial reality capture data and
imagery to enterprise customers for professional geo-spatial applications.

Our team, Reality Capture Solutions, is looking for senior engineers:

* Senior JavaScript Engineer: [http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sof/4403034947.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sof/4403034947.html)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sof/4401439008.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sof/4401439008.html)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sof/4403038330.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sof/4403038330.html)

We're building a platform with a full set of RESTful web services, APIs, SDKs,
samples, and viewers. Contact me directly at daniel.weinstein at here.com with
questions or click through to the above jobs to see some of our imagery and
job details.

------
aaronrankin
Sprout Social, Chicago

Chicago’s a great place and we’re one of the few real software startups in
town. That is, our business is software. We write code to enable our
customers' businesses and then they pay us for it. There’s nothing more
gratifying for an engineer than to see her work used and loved.

We build a product used by 13,000 organizations worldwide 24/7/365\. Go ahead
and tweet Grubhub about your food being late and their support team will
promptly fix it, empowered by our software. Don’t try to game them because
we’ll help them notice that too. We’re building useful tools to help
organizations respond weekly to 10s of millions of these authentic social
interactions. And, through clever text processing and analytics, we’re helping
our customers make sense of billions of other social events.

Our dev teams are specialists who use the right tools for the job. Are you a
deep front-end programmer, wanting to build Backbone apps with a strong
emphasis on client rendering performance? Are you looking to build high-scale
backend services, where you actually get to work on concurrency challenges or
when understanding B-tree internals impacts our bottom line? How about herding
our large server fleet into a harmonious formation with Chef, or enabling
isolated micro-services via LXC containers?

We want people who care about quality, performance and scalability at a real
order of magnitude. We are people who Get Things Done. If that’s you, then
come join like-minded engineers. We’re hiring for front-end, back-end, Dev
Ops, Mobile and QA. We also have a couple new roles specifically for a
Performance Engineer and a Hadoop Engineer, if that's your thing.

[http://sproutsocial.com/careers](http://sproutsocial.com/careers)

Aaron Rankin, Co-founder and CTO

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Do you think robots are cool? So do we!

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum!

------
mathrawka
Tokyo, Japan || Full Stack Engineer || [REMOTE is a possibility]

We are a pre-release startup based and are looking for full-stack engineers
that are interested in Go (golang) and Bitcoin. We ambitiously aim to bring
Bitcoin to the general public in Japan, and although there has been bad press
about Bitcoin, we believe we can make an impact in improving the lives of
users of our (soon to be released) service. We strongly believe in testing,
continuous integration and code reviews, so you will love the benefits of
having well tested code in production and being able to learn (and teach)
others from critiquing each others' code. As a startup, we are focused on
shipping our product, so you would be expected to be reliable and able to
self-manage your own time.

You will be our 2nd engineer hire and work directly with the CTO in getting
the service ready for release by early Summer. This will entail helping with
the architecture of systems, coding the backend systems, writing client side
JS, setting up servers, and keeping everything running.

Our current stack looks like this: Golang, Beanstalkd, PostgreSQL, Salt Stack,
Knockout.js, Durandal, Bootstrap

Requirements:

    
    
        - Comfortable with SQL
        - Familiarity with Linux and the command line
        - Basic knowledge of Bitcoin
        - Experience with AWS EC2
        - Strong communication skills and working as a reliable team player with a remote team
        - Fluency in either Japanese or English (both are a plus)
    

Bonus Skills:

    
    
        - Go and other parts of our stack
        - Startup experience
        - Experience using JSON-RPC interface of bitcoin client
        - Japanese language ability/interest to learn
    

Please send your cover letter and resume/github repos to
golang.bitcoin.job@fastmail.fm

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: < 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street, IBM
Research, Yahoo Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Continually improve how the engineering team works together

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
tommygwu
FableLabs - [http://fablelabs.com](http://fablelabs.com) \- SOMA, San
Francisco

 _Empower Legions of Interactive Storytellers_

The greatest stories of our generation have all been passive and that's about
to change. Technology has made just about every aspect of our lives more
interactive and we believe storytelling is ripe for change. We think it's time
interactive stories moved beyond dragons & princesses for teenage boys.

FableLabs builds NOTHING but awesome story-driven games for the tablet and
web. Our team of creatives and technologists from BioWare, Maxis, LucasArts,
Meteor, Natural Motion, and Disney have built and scaled products with
millions of users and we've recently closed on fundraising to scale our team.
We take the best storytelling elements of adventure / role playing games but
make the gameplay accessible, free-to-play and fun for those who don’t have 8
hour blocks of time to hack and slash through dungeons.

We're small enough (15, heavily weighted towards creatives) where developers
work on everything but here are some more details about the specific positions
we're looking to fill:

* Senior Gameplay Developer: [http://bit.ly/1jVK24k](http://bit.ly/1jVK24k)

* Senior Tools Developer: [http://bit.ly/Ot93rj](http://bit.ly/Ot93rj)

* Lead Platform Engineer: [http://bit.ly/1lLRDF4](http://bit.ly/1lLRDF4)

We offer market salaries, meaningful equity, generous revenue shares, and
healthcare/vision/dental benefits. Check out previews of our games on the
website: www.fablelabs.com, or email me directly with any questions:
twu[at]fablelabs[dot]com

~~~
tiensi
Are there any Internship opportunities?

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Open positions:

* UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

* QA Engineer - QA engineer with experience developing and executing rigorous test plans for web applications and a passion for seeking & destroying software defects.

* Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform. Experience with play! framework, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
sgrove
San Francisco, CA - Zenbox. Software Engineer. [LOCAL | RELOCATE OK]

We're a YC company with a friendly-beta sales tool (close to going public-
beta) that helps small and large companies catch opportunities from slipping
through the cracks.

If you've ever run a startup, you know how difficult it can be to stay on top
of sales. And you also know how many companies fail because of it. We want to
make them succeed.

We also spend time improving our tooling, and tools for other developers.

    
    
      * We run the SF ClojureScript meetup
      * Incredibly modern stack: written entirely in Clojure/ClojureScript/Om/React
      * Released the first reference Om app (https://github.com/sgrove/omchaya)
      * Given presentations on how we see app development trending http://sgrove.github.io/omchaya/docs/presentation.html (hint: It's about to get much, much better, and referentially-transparent UI's and serializable state play a big part)
      * We've vastly improved the source-map capabilities of the ClojureScript compiler
      * Reified keywords to the runtime to make ClojureScript a better citizen on the web
    

We do all of this for two reasons: 1.) We want to build apps that customers
love in the best way possible, and that often means taking the time to explore
proper approaches. With the right team and stack, we run circles around
others, and 2.) because we want to give back to the communities that have
enabled us. We're looking for an engineer who loves the craft, who cares about
building product, and is excited about helping customers.

Interested in working with Reactjs, Om, and functional programming in the
client? We're building a team that's able to reduce complexity others balk at
into simple, easy to reason about system, so we can continue to move quickly
and delight both customers and ourselves. This is fullstack work.

Languages: Clojure, Clojurescript, Javascript. sean @ zenboxapp
[https://www.zenboxapp.com](https://www.zenboxapp.com) Also, come meet us at
the SF ClojureScript meetup! [http://www.meetup.com/SF-Clojurescript-
Meetup/](http://www.meetup.com/SF-Clojurescript-Meetup/)

P.S. Didn't quite make it in this month, but we should have some very cool
ideas exploring the edges of composable UI's soon to share with the HN
community.

~~~
it_learnses
I've been getting in to Clojure lately as a hobby and I'd love to work with
you and see how you evolve your application, but alas I'm pursuing my masters
currently :(

Can you please do some write-ups as you go along of how you're building your
application with the above stack, what tools you're using, challenges, etc?

edit: also where do you see yourself going in light of web components?

~~~
sgrove
The choice between a masters and working in Clojure is a fantastic one to
have! I certainly wouldn't use the word 'alas'.

We've given talks on some stuff we believe is cutting-edge in UI work not just
for the browser (though certainly light years ahead for it), but also for the
desktop. A lot of the pieces are starting to just fall out from good design
decisions made by others.

For example, we've talked about being able to effortlessly capture recordings
of user-behavior and use them for instant repro-cases (goodbye exceptional
stacktraces of 'undefined is undefined'!) or for prediction-testing ("Did
anything we changed with this release we're about to push break a replay from
the last 10,000 sessions on our site?"), to truly-reusable components and
tooling-amenable systems. We need to get around to blogging about it,
certainly.

Web components are going to be a nice boon for an underlying substrate, but
the spec is still in flux, and we'll see what actually ends up happening. But
the uncontrolled state mutations (and quite a few other things) means that
it's not the right level for most of us to be working at.

Definitely some exciting stuff happening on the front-end right now, we really
have the chance to push things forward for thousands of developers.

------
jameshowardwang
San Francisco, CA: Active Mind Technology / GAME GOLF --
[http://www.gamegolf.com/jobs](http://www.gamegolf.com/jobs)

We are a lean and scrappy group of software and hardware folks,
revolutionizing the way sports are played and analyzed with next-generation
wearable products, starting with golf. We just launched our first product GAME
GOLF at the PGA Show, with support from PGA players (Graeme McDowell, Lee
Westwood, Jim Furyk), Apple retail stores, the PGA and Golf Channel, and one
of the largest sporting goods stores.

We’re looking for experienced engineers, (front-end, back-end, iOS, Android),
as well as data scientists, designers, and an RTOS expert for our wearable
tech. Our web site is built on PostgreSQL, PHP, and AngularJS. This is a small
team so be prepared to hit the ground running!

We are hiring ASAP for full-time in San Francisco only. Our office is on
Townsend near the Caltrain. Please contact jobs@gameyourgame.com with
inquiries. We’re also on AngelList and Facebook if you want to find out more.

------
imprint
Imprint - New York, NY

What We Do

We make it easy to capture the truly important memories of your family members
so you can celebrate them and preserve their story for the future. We use
storytelling tools and guided collaboration to collect meaningful memories
which form a rich multimedia portrait of the subject.

Who We Are

We’re a fast growing start-up made up of engineers, product designers, and
successful entrepreneurs based in Brooklyn, NY. We work flexible, sane hours
and are constantly building and refining processes to aid our work.

Who We’re Looking For

A seasoned engineer who’s passionate about what we’re doing and creating
beautiful, maintainable software. S/he is intimately familiar with a Ruby on
Rails / Javascript web stack and has experience building rich client-­side
applications. S/he enjoys working collaboratively with other engineers and
designers.

This person will help put an imprint on Imprint’s code and culture.

This position is for full-time employment in our office in Brooklyn. We're
willing to pay to relocate the right person. If this sounds like you, shoot us
an email: jobs@imprint.us

------
aSig
BullOrBear - Old Street, London - Small, funded startup

We're looking for Android and iOS developers.

Please shoot me a mail for more info aaron.signorelli@bullorbear.com

------
jobs_triggit
San Francisco, Triggit, Operations Engineer

Operations are the lifeblood of company, our services and servers keep running
24/7 in a distributed environment. Come and be a valued part of our team,
build and improve our automation around our operations, and gain new
experience and insight on how low latency systems work at scale.

We have a full OSS stack as the backbone of our operations, including Chef and
Linux. Tracking our latency, performance, and server availability is critical
to our business. Our systems are handling large and ever increasing amounts of
traffic, so experience with load balancers and techniques for distributing
traffic are a must. Solid networking fundamentals, knowledge of how the Linux
operating system provides access to networking resources to applications, as
well as CPU/RAM/Disk resources, will be used daily.

Apply at:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oqQ2XfwZ&s=hacker_news](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oqQ2XfwZ&s=hacker_news)

------
cliftonk
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

------
nstanley
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA | H1B, INTERN

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see relevancy as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where marketing is predominantly informative, engaging, and
even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers through the use of data.
Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

Super Hadooper Software Engineer Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer Statistically
Significant Data Scientist

And for new grads and interns:

Four Star Generalist Software Engineer public static final intern
softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
bretthellman
Hall, now in SOMA is hiring. Learn more about our move:
[https://hall.com/blog/hall-headquarters-move-to-san-
francisc...](https://hall.com/blog/hall-headquarters-move-to-san-francisco/)

Open Roles:

Full Stack Engineer (JavaScript, Rails) Backend Engineer (Rails, noSQL)

Learn more: [https://hall.com/jobs](https://hall.com/jobs)

------
mharris
San Francisco, CA - Gliffy

I've been retained by the founders of Gliffy to find them a talented Sr.
Software Engineer (full stack) to help build upon their already innovative
SaaS diagraming/graphing product (www.gliffy.com).

This role would allow someone the opportunity to make a measurable impact as
part of a small, but super bright (and fun) team. Gliffy is established and
quite profitable, but still operates like a startup (hackatons, quarterly
outings, innovation days) and the founders are focused on satisfaction- both
from customers and employees alike. They are based in SF and allow engineers
to work from home Mondays and Fridays (alongside some other nice perks).

Check the link for the full job specs and feel free to email me if it sparks
your interest.

[http://blocktalent.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/12/@profile-G...](http://blocktalent.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/12/@profile-Gliffy-Sr.-Engineer-20142.pdf)

Thanks-

Matt - matt@blocktalent.com

------
wmaiouiru
Silicon Valley / REMOTE

CTO of Macho (www.travelmacho.com) here. Our mission is taking the hassle out
of travel planning. Currently users have to open up multiple browsers windows
to plan their travel, flight, airport shuttle, taxi, bus, train etc. Our
solution is to aggregate all possible transportation method from A to B, so
the users can quickly estimate the total cost and duration of their travel.

Our team is small, but we are looking to hire a front-end developer to help us
improve the web application to improve the travel planning experience for the
users. email us at jobs@travelmacho.com

Side note:

We recently went through the Las Vegas based Accelerator progressionlabs
([http://progressionlabs.com/](http://progressionlabs.com/)) funded by the
Vegas Tech Fund.

We won the Tech Cocktail's SXSW Startup Celebration pitch competition
sponsored by .CO and CEA. [http://tech.co/sxsw-hottest-
startups-2014-03](http://tech.co/sxsw-hottest-startups-2014-03)

------
DLarsen
Connexity (online advertising) - Los Angeles area, Camarillo, CA

As a division of Shopzilla, we help advertisers reach their audience with less
money. We help publishers make more money by better selling their audience.
Everybody wins.

We're looking to add a talented, highly motivated DevOps engineer. You'll
build automation into processes that are unnecessarily manual, identify
opportunities to improve redundancy/fail-soft capability, and extend our
already comprehensive system monitoring. You'll coordinate the test and
release of code developed by company engineers at remote locations while
working co-located with the core team of system developers. On days when not
everything is running smoothly, we’re looking for someone that can develop a
solid understanding of triage options and trade-offs, and eventually call the
shots in bringing everything back in line.

We are searching for an engineer that likes a challenge, wants an opportunity
to work with cutting edge technologies, and thrives in small teams. We do a
fair amount of big data streaming and reporting. Our architecture is unique
and our software stack purposefully diverse. Everyone on the team possesses a
strong sense of ownership of their work. Your contributions will be immediate
and will be felt through out the company.

I can vouch for the fact that working at Connexity is fun, fast-paced, and
open-ended. No dogma here. We're all about choosing the best tools and
processes to get the job done.

If you don't already have intimate knowledge of Hadoop, Hbase, and Redis...
you will. It could be a great chance to grow your skill set.

The company believes that happy employees make for great work and a family
atmosphere. Our locations feature breakfast bars, free lunches, etc. Shopzilla
has offices in LA, San Diego, Camarillo and London.

Reach out to acastaneda@aislea.com for more info.

------
essrand
Stitch Fix, San Francisco - CA Keywords: H1B, Intern and Full-time doing
Machine Learning and Python

Looking for some one who can help me build and scale a machine learning
framework in Python. We use pandas, scipy, scikit-learn, ipython, R in our
Data Science Engineering Team.

Our product has machine learning algorithms at its core, Stitch Fix is an
algorithmic approach to e-commerce, a brilliant business idea that is doing
very well commercially. 100% of products sold are based on ML (machine
learning) recommendations.

Looking for great python hackers and ML enthusiasts. This team is also a place
to be if you are an engineer and want a stepping stone into the more
mathematical side of Machine Learning. We build and train models and run them,
scale them, A/B test all in day's work. shoot me an email at
bhaskar@stitchfix.com (I am one of the ML engineers in this team) if this post
makes you curious to learn more.

We are a young team so for this first hire remote is not possible.

~~~
ecolson
dream job.

------
charliefmoran
Advertising Age (adage.com) - New York

We're looking for a director of technology, a senior position that reports to
our GM of Digital. This role is responsible for the team’s overall technical
strategy and operations, from its site infrastructure and CMS, to our
registration system and how we integrate with third-party technologies. This
person manages the front and backend development team, works closely with the
GM and a team of product managers in managing the group’s priorities and queue
of ongoing projects, and helps in improving internal processes. Importantly,
the individual also plays a daily, hands-on development role on a wide variety
of projects.

Job Responsibilities: * Ability to work and communicate across functions of
the organization, from editorial to sales * Preparing and presenting potential
technical solutions and advising the business on the technical value of a
proposition * Keeping up-to-date on new technology, standards, protocols and
tools in areas relevant to the rapidly changing digital environment * Manage
homegrown JS libraries * Manage homegrown templating systems * Interface with
a variety of 3rd party APIs (XML, SOAP, REST, etc.)

Job Requirements: • 8 to 10 years of digital experience with some management
experience preferred • Expert-level software development experience with
MySQL, PHP, Javascript, XML/XSL, and HTML • Proven track record of delivering
multiple projects on-time, on budget and within scope • Strong written and
oral communication skills

Experience in the following is a plus:

• Experience working with a media organization • Security-conscious
development • Speed-minded optimization • SEO-minded optimization • AJAX/DHTML
development

To apply, head here:
[https://re22.ultipro.com/CRA1001/jobboard/JobDetails.aspx?__...](https://re22.ultipro.com/CRA1001/jobboard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*486FA858151E4007)

------
donall
Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at donall@factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
sgman
August - [http://www.august.com/jobs.html](http://www.august.com/jobs.html) \-
San Francisco, CA. We are hiring a firmware/embedded systems engineer, a
product manager, iOS and android developers, and a UI/UX designer.

August builds products that make life simpler by allowing physical
environments to respond seamlessly to people’s behavior. We believe in
building quality experiences for our customers through elegance and
simplicity. We have a lot planned for the future, and are looking to build a
team eager to join the ride. Our software is currently built using Objective
C, C, Javascript, Java, MongoDB, Node.JS, and Redis. Our hardware uses
Bluetooth 4.0 BLE and ARM microprocessors.

You can find out more at
[http://www.august.com/jobs.html](http://www.august.com/jobs.html). If this
sounds interesting to you, email us at jobs@august.com

------
maurodelazeri
SEEKING WORK - NY Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

These that I love (php,perl,c++,shell script,python, c objetivo,jQuery e java
(android),linux,unix ) this is the environment where i feel at home. I know
all the quirks of the language, and i know how to write the most optimized
code.

Object oriented development – familiar with MVC to the point where you get
offended when you see code mixed. MySQL – I know how to take advantage of
MySQL. I know its limitations and know how to best optimize your queries. In
other words, if i can follow instructions well but also enjoy coming up with
my own solutions and ideas, i might be the Programmer we’re looking for!

Worked for years managing data center too Experience Linux/Unix with Amazon -
EC2, Route53, S3, AMI, SNS, SQS Experience with Virtualization technologies
and platforms: VMWare, XEN, DigitalOcean, AWS. Experience with SAN Storages
and backup systems

Mauro - maurodelazeri@gmail.com

------
jasontan
Sift Science ([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) - San
Francisco, CA

Sift Science uses large-scale, real time machine learning to fight online
fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S. merchants > $10B last year, and 70% of it
is organized crime. Attacks have rapidly evolved in breadth and depth, but
current rule-based systems don't scale.

We're looking for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web
development, data visualization, and of course, machine learning. We're a
tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging
technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) We're also
looking for account managers, solution engineers, sales, and a product
marketing leader. Feel free to email me personally - jason at siftscience dot
com

------
gsmoore
Ruby/Rails. NYC or REMOTE. Full-time.

Hi! We're Fractured Atlas, a national non-profit that supports artists and the
arts. We have several technical projects going on like Artful.ly and
NYCPASpaces.

We're big on open source but looking to get bigger: github.com/fracturedatlas.

The non-profit is based in Manhattan but our dev team is almost entirely
remote. We'd prefer you be on the East Coast (DC-Boston) but as long as you
don't mind to travel then you can work from wherever. We try to rope the whole
dev team together twice a year.

We need a senior Ruby/Rails guy right now and we'll be needed some more junior
people over the course of this year. Most of our work is primarily in Rails
but we have an iOS app, a PHP app, and we'r ere-engineering a lot of
infrastructure so some of that stuff is open to discussion. I am particularly
excited by Go.

Get in touch at gary.moore@fracturedatlas.org and say you heard about us on
the HN news thread.

Thanks!

------
thom
Sheffield or remote (UK) - Delver ([http://delver.io](http://delver.io))

We're hiring developers to help bring powerful natural language querying to
every dashboard and reporting system in the world.

We use Clojure day-to-day, but we'd be happy to talk to clever programmers
with a background in other JVM or functional languages. NLP experience
(academic or practical) would be great, but a CS background is a must. If
you've been exposed to data warehousing and business intelligence systems in
the past without being driven insane that's another plus.

Our team of four is based in Sheffield, Yorkshire - the greenest city in the
UK, less than two hours from London. We have burritos - it's a real place -
but we spend some time working remotely and we'd work to accommodate the right
candidate anywhere in the UK.

If you'd like to chat, get in touch with me, Thom Lawrence, at thom@delver.io.

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (Orange County/OC) and Boulder/Denver, CO (full-time)

SendGrid [http://www.sendgrid.com](http://www.sendgrid.com)

\---

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day (11B+ monthly). We have been growing
really fast since launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome
company we are building.

\---

All Jobs -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html)

Software Engineers (Big Data, Sustaining, Delivery, Test)

DevOps Engineer

Product Manager

UI UX Designer

\---

We've recently made the transition to Go (check us out if you're interested in
learning), Python, MySql,Linux, Agile (We are technology agnostic - doesn't
matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

-Socrate- soc@sendgrid.com

------
ridruejo
Bitnami (YC W13) San Francisco, REMOTE, Technical Writer

We are looking for an awesome technical writer to join our team. Bitnami makes
it easy to deploy popular open source applications and development
environments such as WordPress, Drupal, Joomla!, NodeJS, Rails and more. We
are growing like crazy and have over 1MM new installations every month, so the
need for clear, concise documentation is greater than ever. We are looking for
someone who both enjoys writing step-by-step tutorials and tinkering with the
latest technology. Bonus points if you already have worked with cloud and open
source.

To learn more about what it is like to work at Bitnami
[https://bitnami.com/careers](https://bitnami.com/careers)

Please email us your resume to careers (at) bitnami.com and let us know why
you would like to join us. Please include links to articles and tutorials you
have written in the past.

~~~
ridruejo
We have now a link with more details and you can apply directly here:

[https://bitnami.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1](https://bitnami.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1)

------
timc3
Stockholm, Sweden (centre of the city).

Looking for a senior and junior Back-End Developer to start immediately.

Cantemo is a highly focused team of engineers in central Stockholm, Sweden,
developing the next generation media management software, which involves
solving problems with video, audio and image files, file movement, metadata &
data warehousing all relating to creative workflows. We serve numerous
customers such as video post -production houses, broadcasters, finance,
education and distribution platforms on all continents of the world. As a team
we accomplish this by following two simple rules:

1.Allow people to do what they enjoy most and what they are best at, 2\. Focus
on solving the most relevant problems in a long-term and scalable approach.

The Cantemo vision is based on the idea that autonomy in combination with
freedom and responsibility breed innovation. We believe that when talented
people work in a flexible and positively challenging environment in the midst
of having fun, that’s when the magic happens.

What we are looking for:

\- Autonomous and passionate about solving complex problems \- Strong
knowledge of object oriented programming and REST API programming \- Deep
understanding of software architecture and data modelling \- Deep
understanding of SQL databases such as PostgreSQL \- Fluent in English

Bonus Qualification

\- HTML5 experience \- Video transcoding experience \- Python/Django
development experience \- Advanced JavaScript development \- Knowledge of
creative tools such as video editors & compositing software

What you can expect from us:

\- Great freedom and flexibility in what you do and how you work \- Working
closely hand-in-hand with the company management team \- Highly involved in
influencing the product development \- Forming your career and gaining unique
experience working with cutting-edge technology in a thrilling industry \-
Travel around the world to meet inspiring customers and partners in the media
industry \- Get one of the best private health insurances available in Sweden
as part of your employment

Our technology platform:

\- Python (Django, Celery, etc..) \- JavaScript (Backbone.js, JQuery, node.js
for build) \- PostgreSQL \- Nginx, Memcached \- RabbitMQ \- Glassfish
Application server (Solr + Vidispine) \- C++ based transcoder \- Linux
(RedHat/CentOS/SciLinux and some Ubuntu) \- Git \- VMWare ESXi / ANT / Jenkins
Ci

------
ganjianwei
Burlingame, CA (between SF and Palo Alto)

TellApart is hiring: Dev ops engineers, Hadoop/data-pipeline engineers, Data
product engineers (personalization products)

TellApart is a ~50 person (25+ engineers) startup
([http://www.tellapart.com/](http://www.tellapart.com/)) that works on real
time personalization for retailers. Here are some specific things we're
working on that folks might find interesting:

\- Rearchitecting our data system to use the lambda architecture
([http://www.manning.com/marz/](http://www.manning.com/marz/)) so we can build
better personalization products on top of retailers' customer data.

\- Building and improving machine learning models to predict user's behavior
and what users want based on a ton of datapoints we collect for hundreds of
millions of users.

{my_username[-3:]}@tellapart.com if you'd like to find out more

------
alf
MediaCrossing, Inc. is hiring a full time Senior Data Engineer/Data Architect.

The position is in Stamford, CT, or full-time remote. Several members of the
engineering team are working remotely in Boston, MA, others are based in
Europe.

MediaCrossing is a leading independent digital media trading company based in
the world’s alternative trading capital, Fairfield County, Connecticut. The
company is an important innovator in a new global tradable asset class,
Digital Media Advertising. We combine a world-class engineering team with
deeply experienced, productive delivery and business development teams.

A full description is available here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/51642/senior-
software-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/51642/senior-software-
engineer-data-systems-mediacrossing)

If you have questions, email me <allen.lee at mediacrossing.com>

------
ianstormtaylor
Segment.io - San Francisco, CA

Mobile Engineer

We're looking for an extremely good mobile engineer to help us change the way
people approach mobile analytics. This is a perfect position for someone who
loves building clean APIs for others to use. You enjoy not only building
mobile apps, but writing the libraries that power those apps. You're fluent in
everything to do with iOS as a platform, and if you have Android chops that's
a huge bonus, but definitely not a requirement.

You'd be working on current and new features of the mobile SDKs themselves, as
well as helping to write code for where they touch our Node.js backend, where
we process tens of millions of events per day. And you'd be in charge of our
entire mobile offering, which is used in product by lots of big companies like
Live Nation, Nest Labs and The Knot.

You'd be joining a team of very talented engineers that are in love with open-
source. Both of those SDKs are open-source, as is tons of our codebase[1]. So
if you enjoy working with smart people and getting to make a name for yourself
releasing the things you work on to other developers, you've found the right
place.

Not only that, but you'd be working on a few of our still-secret mobile
projects that we're pretty confident are going to change the way people
integrate third party code into every mobile app they write afterwards.

[0]: [https://segment.io](https://segment.io)

[1]: [https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)

\---

To apply, email us at jobs@segment.io with:

    
    
        1. a description of an app you've worked on (code is a bonus)
        2. a description of a mobile library you've built (code is a bonus)
        3. a link to your GitHub if you have one
        4. the most interesting mobile SDK you've worked with and why

------
songc
Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) Nashville TN or
remote

Songspace is building a new data management system and songwriting tool to
power the next phase of the music industry. One part creative app for
songwriters & artists (think Evernote) and one part content management system
/ API for labels and publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate
assets and data (recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and
music metadata) for music enterprises.

We're hiring for the following positions:

-Full LAMP Stack Developer (Symfony2/Zend Framework, Linux, MySQL)

-EmberJS Developer

-Frontend Developer (HTML, CSS, jQuery) -UI/UX Designer

For more information visit [https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-
songspace](https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-songspace) or email
chris@songspace.com

------
kellet
We are looking for full-time Java/Web Developers and a Project Coordinator
here at DZone in Cary, NC. We are a tech portal for software developers
(DZone.com) and also make enterprise social community software (like Stack
Overflow for the enterprise) called AnswerHub. We have the privilege of
working with some of the best tech companies in the world like LinkedIn, eBay,
Unity, and Epic Games... and have a lot of fun doing it! We are looking for
in-house, full-time developers, remote developers, and even interns. For
details visit our job page at
[http://dzone.theresumator.com/](http://dzone.theresumator.com/) or submit
your resume and cover letter to jobs@dzone.com. We offer competitive pay, full
benefits, and an awesome work environment. Looking forward to hearing from
you!

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies - Palo Alto, CA

At Palantir, we develop the world’s leading products for data analysis and we
deploy them against problems that truly matter—uncovering human trafficking
rings, containing the spread of infectious diseases, combating fraud, stopping
cyber attacks, protecting privacy and civil liberties, prosecuting complex
financial crimes, providing relief to victims of natural disasters, and more.
Sound exciting? We think so, too.

The Internal Tools team is comprised of the rockstar hackers that spend their
time building, maintaining, and improving the glue that holds our development
process together. In this highly cross-functional role, you’ll be developing
innovative solutions that facilitate developer productivity.

Responsibilities: * Building and maintaining modules and configurations *
Building scripts and plugins for our Source Control Management and Continuous
Integration services * Building additional tooling to make testing against
complex systems easier Example: a simple service that makes it easy to use a
shared, extremely fast Oracle server across multiple tests simultaneously *
Building and maintaining bleeding edge build system architectural components
Example: a web service for knowing how all of our internal packages depend on
each other, allowing for chained upstream/downstream builds when dependencies
change

Requirements: * B.S./M.S. in Computer Science or equivalent * Experience in
one or more of the following: Ruby, Java, SQL, scripting * Experience with
Git, Jenkins, Gerrit, Gradle, Ivy, Oracle, Postgres, Eclipse or other open
source code recommended * Previous experience with Jira, Confluence, Bamboo,
Stash also a plus * Have a deep understanding of Unix, Linux, or Windows
internals * Strong communication skills

[https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m8000000...](https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002LiKaAAK)

Questions? Feel free to email me at jscalisi@palantir.com.

------
adamwk
San Francisco, SOMA

Social Print Studio
[http://socialprintstudio.com](http://socialprintstudio.com)

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our 26 person, fully
bootstrapped company. Our core products are Print Studio and Printstagram,
services designed for the next generation of photo printing. We're a fast
growing, profitable, and sustainable business with over 200k paying customers
to date.

We work with Scala, Ruby, Go, PostgresSql primarily in our backend services.
Hopefully you'll be into some of those but we also would like someone who
would help out on Front End projects from time to time.

This is an opportunity for individuals interested in working with a small team
on a variety of systems.

If you're interested, check out our sites and send me an email, adam@sps.io.

No ninjas or rockstars, and we can promise we'll never hire a "Growth Hacker"
either.

Pirates ok.

\- Adam

------
mikewinn1
We're DroneDeploy, an AngelPad company that is making it easy for enterprises
to get stuff done with drones.

Drone technology is fast, cheap and on the cusp of revolutionising industries.
They just need better software. We’re building a drone command platform that
makes operating swarms of them, simple, safe and reliable. We're pushing
existing technologies to the limit and developing our own:

We are looking for awesome engineers who have experienced in some proper
subset of:

    
    
        * Python (Flask)
        * Javascript (AngularJS)
        * MongoDB
        * HTML5/CSS3
        * Drones/Robotics/Protocols/APIs
    

We offer fun technical challenges, a fast moving working environment, 20% time
spent flying drones at our private drone airfield, and all the normal
benefits.

Contact us: mike@dronedeploy.com (interns and H1-B candidates welcome)

~~~
jonomillin
FYI, we're based in SOMA, San Francisco.

------
shivaas
Remitly - Seattle, WA

Remitly is a fast-growing startup focused on changing international payments
by improving and lowering the cost of financial access for millions of
individuals around the globe. We enable customers to use any Internet enabled
device to send money to their home country. Come join our collaborative and
talented team.

We closed our Series A last December and are looking for smart people to join
us in this exciting journey ahead! We're backed by Techstars, Bezos
Expeditions, TomorrowVC, Founders Co-op and more...

Interns:

\- Software Engineer

\- Risk Analyst (data cruncher)

FT Positions:

\- Sr. Software Development Engineer

\- Jr. Software Development Engineer

\- Senior Marketing Manager

\- Accountant

Unfortunately we cannot sponsor H1B at this moment since the quota just opened
and it would be too late to apply for this year.

More details on open positions at
[https://www.remitly.com/home/careers](https://www.remitly.com/home/careers)

------
Rosmitty
[HIRING] Norfolk and San Diego [http://bit.ly/1hQD1ST](http://bit.ly/1hQD1ST)
InnovaSystems International, LLC. Seeking software engineers and systems
engineers immediately. We will relocate. Great pay, awesome work life balance.
Come work at a 48 million dollar company with a start up mentality. We love
big data, agile development, and fast iterations. Seeking A players!

Email me at rsmith@innovasi.com
[http://linkd.in/KSgXsj](http://linkd.in/KSgXsj)

JOB POSTINGS [http://linkd.in/PXZ92r](http://linkd.in/PXZ92r)
[http://linkd.in/1gnUgoR](http://linkd.in/1gnUgoR)
[http://linkd.in/1ixWBoa](http://linkd.in/1ixWBoa)

------
motoprog
The URBN Mobile Engineering Team is responsible for creating and delivering
the URBN brand applications (UO, Free People, etc.) as well as a suite of
applications that power our retail experiences. We are located in a new
building on the URBN campus in the Philadelphia Navy Yard.

[http://www.archdaily.com/92989/urban-outfitters-corporate-
ca...](http://www.archdaily.com/92989/urban-outfitters-corporate-campus-meyer-
scherer-rockcastle/)

The mobile team is leading change at URBN using the latest SDK features,
cross-functional collaboration, and hard work. The engineer for this position
should be someone who has shipped multiple applications to the app store; that
can collaborate and influence designers, product owners, as well as peers;
someone who can translate features and work to other members of the company.
Good ideas come from everywhere and the mobile team expects open mindedness
when approaching a solution.

The right engineer for this position should be passionate about Objective-C,
while having the ability to pickup other languages across our stack (Java,
JavaScript, Python) if needed. Futhering the existing automation and testing
suites will be one of the main goals of this candidate, so experience is a
must. The mobile team engineers also have strong opinions

Guidelines: \- Experience with the software development cycle: product
specification, design, implementation, QA, release, and maintenance. \- 2+
years professional experience in creating native iOS applications, preferably
ones that have been approved for release in the App Store. \- Familiarity with
common libraries and Cocoa design patterns. \- A strong desire for developing
high quality applications utilizing unit and integration testing techniques \-
A strong passion for learning and adapting to new technologies. \- Ability to
multi-task and context switch when necessary

We are carefully growing a fantastic team here at URBN and there has never
been a more exciting time to get involved. We hope you'll come join in the
fun!

Please send your CV and Github account user to: talent@urbn.com

------
denik
Surfly ([http://www.surfly.com](http://www.surfly.com)) - Amsterdam, the
Netherlands - Full-Time [Will relocate/Arrange work permit]

We are looking for a Senior Software Developer for full-time employment. You
will be part of the core team helping to build and architect the backend of
our main product.

Surfly provides the easiest way to share a web page or a document on the web.
Unlike traditional screen sharing it requires no installation or browser
plugins and is limited to a web page rather than the whole screen. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

More about the job: [http://www.surfly.com/jobs/](http://www.surfly.com/jobs/)

Reach me at denis@surfly.com

------
czarneckid
Agora Games - Troy, NY. Full-time.

## Job Summary

As a Software Engineer at Agora Games, you will be working on our online game
services platform called Hydra. You will be responsible for creating complex
data processing and presentation tools that integrate tightly with some of the
industry's biggest game franchises (Evolve, Saints Row, Injustice: Gods Among
Us, Mortal Kombat, and more). You will work as part of a highly talented team
of producers, engineers, and business specialists to expand the Hydra
platform.

We are looking for a candidate with the ability to quickly learn new
platforms. We use many different technologies within Hydra, and while we don’t
expect you to know them all coming in, we need a candidate who can quickly
learn and be proficient with them!

## Job Requirements

Job Requirements:

Experience delivering large, complex, highly available software systems

Experience developing and operating distributed systems

Knowledge and practical application of design patterns, SOA, refactoring and
software testing

Experience with web application servers, web development frameworks, proxy
servers and relational databases

A detail-oriented, organized thought process and the ability to act decisively
under stressful conditions

A proactive mindset and the ability to multitask and prioritize requirements

A self-motivated work process and excellent communication skills

An understanding of system optimization issues

## Technologies We Use:

Languages: Ruby, Python, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C

Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis

Web: Rails

Misc: SaltStack, node.js, git, Chef

## Links

Work at Agora Games - [http://www.agoragames.com/work-at-
agora/](http://www.agoragames.com/work-at-agora/)

Agora Games Portfolio (games we've worked on) -
[http://www.agoragames.com/portfolio/](http://www.agoragames.com/portfolio/)

Agora Games GitHub -
[https://github.com/agoragames/](https://github.com/agoragames/)

Agora Games Blog -
[http://www.agoragames.com/blog/](http://www.agoragames.com/blog/)

------
diffbotmike
Location: Palo Alto, CA - in a house a block from the Stanford campus

Opportunities at a semantic search startup applying computer vision and
natural language processing to structuring the web. Diffbot was funded by
Stanford University and Sun Microsystem’s founder Andy Bechtolsheim and
Earthlink founder Sky Dayton. We're a 733t team of serial entrepreneurs, web
veterans, and new grads.

Our APIs currently power the world’s largest internet sites.

This month, we have a number of new openings in computer vision, data science,
NLP, and scalability engineering.

If you are interested in working with us, we’d love to chat. Introduce
yourself to our team alias jobs@diffbot.com. More information about the new
roles can be found here: [http://goo.gl/aLBgZF](http://goo.gl/aLBgZF)

Cheers,

Mike Tung //Founder and CEO

------
nalindaqri
Mountain View/Los Angeles - DAQRI ([http://daqri.com/](http://daqri.com/))

We are building 4dstudio platform, and have lot of challenges to be solved.
[http://daqri.com/careers](http://daqri.com/careers)

###################################

Front End Developer (Contract) - MV

\- Strong Javascript, HTML5,CSS3 skills.

\- Nice to have Angular.js knowledge.

###################################

Sr Full Stack Developer (MV) - [http://bit.ly/1ktvk2H](http://bit.ly/1ktvk2H)

\- Strong Ruby, Javascript.

\- Nice to have Angular.js knowledge.

###################################

Sr Software Dev (MV) - [http://bit.ly/1lojfx9](http://bit.ly/1lojfx9)

\- Strong C++ or Java

\- Good knowledge on Android

###################################

Sr Android Dev (Los Angeles) - [http://bit.ly/1mAFbp0](http://bit.ly/1mAFbp0)

\- Strong Java knowledge

\- Nice to have unity experience

Email: nalin@daqri.com

------
darose
NYC (and Glendale, CA)

YP is hiring for several tech positions. See:
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y...](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y&f_C=2583177&trk=jobs_biz_prem_all_header)

~~~
nymph
Umm, you need to be on LinkedIn to see that.

------
asolove
DC/MD/VA - Webs - Rails, Front-end, Java, QA, Design & Product

Webs builds tools for small and micro businesses to do business online.
Customers use our tools to build websites, track customers, and engage with
them on social media, all through their browser and without needing technical
or design expertise. You can imagine the challenges we have building a fully
WYSIWYG website builder for our highly-customized themes and making it work in
a browser environment.

We're a product-focused company, a former startup with all the perks you would
expect. We also host the DC Mongo meetup, regularly speak at local meetups,
and have lots of fun technical problems to tackle.

More on our careers page: [http://webs.com/careers](http://webs.com/careers)

------
asuth
Quizlet is hiring in SF! We are looking for designers, software engineers,
infrastructure engineers.

Quizlet is one of the rare companies to have achieved scale in K-12 education.
Our team of 11 engineers ships code to 22 million students and teachers per
month. We are a bootstrapped, mission-driven company with a goal of building
amazing studying and learning tools to the world. We spend a ton of time
talking to teachers and students, through our feedback center [1] and by
visiting local schools. And we've barely gotten started on all the great tools
we're planning to make.

Contact: jobs@quizlet.com

[1] [http://quizlet.com/inside-quizlet/quizlets-incredible-
feedba...](http://quizlet.com/inside-quizlet/quizlets-incredible-feedback-
center)

------
jonmoter
San Francisco - Delightful.com (OkCupid Labs)

About Delightful:

We're tired of boring dates and dull relationships, so we've built Delightful,
a personalized date concierge service for the masses. Currently available in
San Francisco, our team of local experts finds, curates, and plans amazing
dates built for two. We're part of the Match/OkCupid family of businesses,
though we run independently of both.

Team and technology:

* Small team. < 5 people in engineering.

* Ruby on Rails, Heroku, GitHub, Macs

* Non-dogmatic in technology and process. We don’t like kool-aid, regardless of flavor. We think in terms of trade-offs. Agile with a lower-case “a”.

* Leverage many external services. Stripe, New Relic, Optimizely, etc.

Open positions:

* Full-stack Rails Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

Check out [http://jobs.delightful.com](http://jobs.delightful.com) for details

Jon, CTO

------
cdjk
23andMe - Mountain View, CA -
[https://www.23andme.com](https://www.23andme.com)

Combining web development, computer science, genetics, social media, and
informatics, 23andMe is at the forefront of a new era in personal genetics.
This is your chance to join a talented, ambitious team that is creating truly
novel technologies and products that will change the way people see themselves
and the world.

We're hiring for:

* Software Engineer * Software Engineer in Test * Engineering Manager * Enterprise Security Manager * Mobile Apps Engineer * Storage Systems Engineer

More information is available on our site:

[https://www.23andme.com/about/jobs/](https://www.23andme.com/about/jobs/)

Or contact me, cary@23andme.com (personal email is in my profile).

------
samingrassia
We are currently a team of two (one sales and one engineer) working on ad
campaign optimization for internet retailers.

Data Scientist @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least two of these (Python, R, SQL)

\- have worked on large data sets (>1TB)

\- use git

\- worked with scikit, panadas, numpy, pig

\- built cool things on top of AWS

\- extra points if you have good understanding of internet ads/adtech industry
in general and some of the core problems related to campaign optimization

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on
linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

------
pknerd
Umm seems not appropiate thread but I am looking for FT remote position.
Mostly I coded in PHP and then Python but I can code any other language based
on requirements.

Profile: [http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Tackling the largest industry in the world - travel - through easy to use
experiences, better choices, and elegant solutions to gnarly problems.

Fullstack web (Python is our language of choice server-side), iOS, and Android
engineering jobs. [http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We value being a high quality engineering organization with great people, a
fun environment, and pride in our products and code. We have experience with
consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers) and a history of
building winning products. We focus on getting stuff done and enabling you to
do your best work, and we're more than just coworkers and friends.

------
bignoggins
Sunnyvale, CA

Yahoo fantasy sports is hiring across the board. iOS, android, and backend
(Java/PHP) developers. Quality engineers, testers and mobile designers. If you
want to work on the largest fantasy sports product in the world send a note to
sportsjobs@yahoo-inc.com

------
ghiculescu
Tanda - [https://www.tanda.co/](https://www.tanda.co/) \- Brisbane, Australia
(INTERN/REMOTE welcome)

We're eradicating paper timesheets and giving business owners real time
insights into:

\- staff costs \- cash flow \- profitability \- how good their staff look each
morning (think: Snapchat for the workplace)

We're a profitable, fully bootstrapped 5 person team, that's looking to grow
quickly. We are always looking for engineers (we use Rails and are building up
on iOS and Android too), but right now are specifically looking to expand our
sales & BDM team! If your hobbies include convincing eskimos they need more
frozen yoghurt, email me directly for more info - alex@tanda.co

------
ugwigr
Thinknum - [http://www.thinknum.com](http://www.thinknum.com) \- NYC ( moving
to SF in a couple of weeks for a 4 month accelerator then moving back to NYC
). \- Hiring 2 software engineers email: gregory.ugwi@thinknum.com

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB - (New York, Texas, Palo Alto, Sydney)

We are always looking for great talent. Below are some of the many roles we
have open. If you think you fit the bill, i'd love to chat. Please send me a
ping @ careers@mongodb.com

\--- Technical Services, Community Location: New York, NY --- This team
specializes working with the most important people - our community. We are
looking for tech savy individual who enjoys working on open source projects
and being the face of the company. Development background is required.

\---- Technical Services Engineer: Location: New York,NY / Palo Alto,CA /
Austin, TX / Sydney --- Team members will apply strong problem solving skills
and will acquire a broad understanding of our products as well as a wide range
of innovative customer applications and environments, from Foursquare to CERN
to Metlife and everywhere in-between. At the end of the day, you’ll be able to
look at these groundbreaking applications and say that you had a hand in
making them happen. If you have a strong Dev, Ops, or DevOps background, you
might be a great fit!

\--- Solutions Architect (Technical Pre-sales Engineer/consultant) Location:
Palo Alto, CA --- SA's are responsible for guiding our customers and users to
design and build reliable, scalable systems using MongoDB. The Solutions
Architecture team at MongoDB is made up of seasoned software architects,
entrepreneurs and developers who take direct responsibility for customer
success, including the design of their software, deployment and operations. A
development/distributed systems background is required.

\--- Consulting Engineer (Field/implementation/post-sale Engineers) Location:
New York, NY --- As a technical consultant, you'll be MongoDB's ambassador to
our clients and other MongoDB users. You'll deliver advisory consulting to and
lead comprehensive training sessions with MongoDB's clients, helping them
solve mission-critical challenges in areas as varied as schema design,
performance optimization (both in a database and in an application), software
architecture, production operations. A development/distributed systems
background is required. \---

------
jevans
Boulder, Colorado - Foraker Labs

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.
Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for someone comfortable with both Ruby on Rails and JavaScript.

More details and apply here: [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
jobs_triggit
Remote, Ruby on Rails developer, Triggit

We are looking for a full overhaul of our client facing Ruby on Rails
administration interface. We already use cutting edge technology, and we have
a need for a fast and feature full site. By cutting edge, we mean the latest
web technologies including websockets, AngularJS, Rails, and Redis.

This position is 100% remote and will require strong communication skills,
video chat availability, and a strong work ethic with dedication. We
coordinate with IRC, Github, and other tools to execute effectively.

Apply at:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oZVMYfwo&s=hacker_news](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oZVMYfwo&s=hacker_news)

------
dustinsoftware
Bellingham, WA - Intern, Remote, Full-Time

Logos Bible Software builds award winning mobile, web, and desktop
applications. We design elegant user interfaces, APIs, scalable systems, and
reusable code. We pride ourselves on using the latest technologies including
C#, Objective-C, Java, C++, and JavaScript to build Windows, Mac, iOS,
Android, and HTML applications. We also use information storage and retrieval
platforms such as SQL Server, MongoDB, MySQL, RavenDB, and our own proprietary
content format.

Apply if you have:

    
    
      * Awesome coding skills
      * Unstoppable work ethic
      * Aptitude for any programming language
    

Send me a direct email at dustin.masters@logos.com if you're interested.

~~~
zerr
Are you open to remote employment from Europe?

------
SteveMorin
San Francisco or Palo Alto VISA Hiring for our Big Data Analytics Platform
Team, also hiring on our Data Science Team. Taking fulltime and consulting
candidates. We have internal facing and client facing positions on the team,
so there is a lot of opportunities. We also have 1 position open for
DevOps/SysOps role with BigData.

We are implementing a new analytics platform. If your interested let me know.
I would love to talk to you more about the role.

    
    
      BigData Analytics Platform Team
        - Hadoop 2.0 
        - Yarn
        - Spark
        - Kafka
        - Ansible
      Data Science
        - MapReduce 2
        - Tableau
        - Hive
        - Sas
        - R
       
    

Email: steve@demandcube.com

------
rhc2104
Dropbox - San Francisco, CA & New York, NY

Dropbox is building some really cool features right now. I wish I could talk
about them, but some of them will come out fairly soon.

Working at Dropbox has been a really great experience. But don’t take my word
for it. Here is the Glassdoor page for Dropbox:
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)

If you would like to apply, send me an email at ronald@dropbox.com. Please
include your resume and what position you are applying for.

------
mikelinington
Nutshell – Ann Arbor, MI – nutshell.com

Nutshell is a profitable company building some top-tier CRM software. We are a
tight-knit team that is passionate about designing and building beautiful apps
for our enthusiastic customers.

We're looking for sharp designers and engineers to help take the product to
the next step. We've also had some outstanding paid internships — if you're a
student looking to gain experience, produce meaningful code, and bring home a
paycheck, get a hold of us!

For more info, see [http://nutshell.com/jobs/](http://nutshell.com/jobs/) or
feel free to reach out directly if you have any questions: mike [at]
nutshell.com.

Thanks for reading!

------
erper
Stockholm, Sweden [https://tictail.com/](https://tictail.com/)

We at Tictail are looking for engineers in Stockholm. More info:
[https://tictail.com/jobs](https://tictail.com/jobs)

------
davidkopf
Remind101 -
[https://www.remind101.com/careers#jobs](https://www.remind101.com/careers#jobs)
\- San Francisco, CA

We believe great education is the first step to solving many of the world’s
most pressing problems. Our purpose is to build products that make it easier
for teachers to provide that education.

Highlights

\- 15% of US Teachers use Remind101

\- 6MM monthly actives

\- $19.5MM raised

\- John Doerr, Kleiner Perkins & Chamath Palihapitiya, Social+Capital sit on
our board

\- Small, growing team

Key positions

\- Growth: Growth analyst, email marketing manager, UX engineer, full stack
engineer

\- Engineering: Full stack, frontend, backend, iOS, Android

Read more:
[https://www.remind101.com/careers#jobs](https://www.remind101.com/careers#jobs)

------
jmzbond
Medallia, Palo Alto, Intern and Visa. A lot of jobs available given incredibly
rapid growth across engineering and business. See full list:

[http://www.medallia.com/careers/](http://www.medallia.com/careers/)

~~~
Taurenking
what is your technology stack?

~~~
jmzbond
Mostly Java

------
jobs_triggit
Remote, Front end Developer, Triggit

As a web based company, Triggit has a variety of front end development based
needs. From UI/UX implementation, to advertising creative template engines,
there are many chances to expand your skills as well as gain experience in a
variety of tech.

This position is 100% remote and will require strong communication skills,
video chat availability, and a strong work ethic with dedication. We
coordinate with IRC, Github, and other tools to execute effectively.

Apply at:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=olVMYfwK&s=hacker_news](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=olVMYfwK&s=hacker_news)

------
Asseta
Technical Founder - Asseta (YC S13) - San Francisco, CA

Asseta is building a marketplace for manufacturers to buy and sell used
equipment. We launched in 5/13 during YC S13. Over the past 3 months we sold
~$385k work of equipment and made ~$37k in net revenue.

If we are successful, we will empower a new generation of hardware startups.
The next Jawbone, Nest or Soylent will use us to get started faster and with
less capital.

The full job description can be found below, but feel free to contact me
directly, anton at asseta dot com if you are interested..

[https://asseta.recruiterbox.com/jobs/30769](https://asseta.recruiterbox.com/jobs/30769)

------
spicyj
Khaaaaan! Academy — Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a
possibility)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup trying to give a free, world-class
education to anyone, anywhere.

Here's a testimonial we received this week:

==================================

Two year ago, I would never have imagined that any 13-year-old could be in
Calculus BC. Today, I am 13 and wrapping up my second semester of it, and with
an A+, too, thanks largely in part to this site. Sal, I would say you are the
best teacher I ever had. Teachers in school just don't seem to have the time
or, in some cases, even the knowledge to pay as much attention as you do to
the actual intuition of the material being taught. How am I supposed to
understand a theorem if I don't know where it came from, why it works, or even
what it really means? Khan Academy also seems to explain everything in a very
easy to understand, and even fun, manor. You make calculus almost as easy as
simple arithmetic. Anyway, thank you very much.

==================================

Every month we get hundreds of letters like this from people in all walks of
life who're thankful for our free, high-quality educational content.

Most of you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have
hundreds of videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like
MoMA and the California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive
exercises. Over 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

And now we're doing a big mobile push. Around 20% of our traffic comes from
phones and tablets. We're totally overhauling our iOS app and we now need a
great mobile designer. (We've got some good leads for good devs already, but
if you're a dev please do apply too.)

We need a great mobile designer, one who lives and breathes mobile and really
understands what works and what doesn't. If you join us now, you can be a
major influence on an app that is guaranteed to have millions of users. We
have loads of high-quality educational content just waiting to be shared
within a great product. We have partnerships lined up around the block to
promote your work. We just need you.

You'll be part of a small team working alongside both "celebrity" devs (like
jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee Craig Silverstein) and
many more who you haven't heard of but who are also really awesome.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
be sure to mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to email me at
alpert+HN@khanacademy.org if you have questions about applying or about KA in
general. Unfortunately we can't sponsor visas right now unless you're from
Canada, Australia, or Mexico.

~~~
stchangg
I'm another dev at KA.

Just wanted to chime in that we're also hiring general (not just mobile) devs,
data scientist-engineers, general product designers, and interns in all of the
above categories!

~~~
personjerry
Hi! I applied to Khan Academy for an internship and was denied.

My question is, what do you look for in an intern applicant? (I thought my
application was solid with 10 years of experience in all sorts of programming)

------
chlee
Course Developer Udacity’s Course Developers are dedicated, talented, and
technical teachers. They are movers and shakers who thrive on solving problems
big or small. They are innate helpers and they will always find a way to come
up with creative solutions for their students and peers. Course developers
create and record classes, develop exercises and challenges, help students,
and push the limits of teaching and learning online.

Responsibilities: 1\. Work with exceptional instructors to generate high
quality creative courses targeted to a wide range of students. Lead and
contribute to class discussion, providing timely responses to students, and
understanding what problems students are having. 2\. Write quizzes, homework
assignments, and exams. 3\. Record lessons, explanations, and content on
camera and on the tablet. Work as liaison between students, professors,
engineers, and video editors to help guide the future of the course and
company. 4\. Work on a wide range of projects, including ones you develop
yourself, from content production to instructional design to software
development.

Desired Experience: 1\. Be proficient with python 2\. Clearly and accessibly
explain course material to a wide range of students. 3\. Ability to connect
with and motivate students. 4\. Resourceful - you naturally know how to find
answers and are not afraid to ask for help. 5\. Technical background, specific
skills required differ based on the class. 6\. Excellent critical thinking
skills, including the ability to accurately link cause and effect and to
generate relevant 7. solutions to problems. 8\. CS or related experience
teaching CS material is required!

What we look for: 1\. Love of teaching, learning, and/or a passion for
education! 2\. Demonstrated excellence as a teacher in some context.

Other details: This position is located in Mountain View, CA - You must be
open to working in this location to be considered.

Ready to apply? Send us your updated resume and cover letter on what you like
about Udacity.

Check out [https://www.udacity.com/jobs](https://www.udacity.com/jobs) for
more details on perks and benefits!

We have lots of fun here!

------
breckenedge
Geoforce, Inc. — Coppell, Texas (Local only, some work from home)

We're the guys that track all the things and put them on a map, as long as the
things are satellite or cellular devices that report to our servers.

Geoforce is an exciting company where you get to work with:

\- Ruby and/or JRuby (Rails/Sinatra/Padrino)

\- a Mac or your choice of Linux-powered device

\- Ubuntu

\- Opscode Chef

\- maps and map layers

\- front-end javascript libraries like BackboneJS

\- hardware: most of our devices are designed in-house in beautiful Bozeman
Montana

\- lots of binary data

\- fairly large tables in Postgres

\- SOA

\- mostly harmless people

(You don't need to know all of these to apply!)

Also hiring a QA position!

See more details at:
[http://www.geoforce.com/Our_Company/Careers/](http://www.geoforce.com/Our_Company/Careers/)

------
k1w1
Aha! - Lead Rails Engineer - work from anywhere in US -
[http://www.aha.io/](http://www.aha.io/)

Aha! is the new way to build brilliant roadmaps. Building software is
invigorating and product managers should be the happiest people on earth. Our
beautiful, cloud-based software helps make product and engineering managers
heroes by enabling them to set product strategy, visualize and share roadmaps,
and articulate features so their product development teams can build what
matters.

Read more:
[http://www.aha.io/company/careers](http://www.aha.io/company/careers)

------
sdramsey00
Palm Beach FL || Stealth Startup

About the Company: Founder has proven track record with 2 previous ventures
going public and creating billions in shareholder value. The current effort is
focused on a truly game changing app that leverages AI and human capital in
unthought of ways. The company is funded and has an extensive runway (years
not months).

We're looking for a UX / UI / designer who can help bring the founder's vision
to reality. Experience with HTML / JS and understanding interaction with back
ends helpful. Compensation will be generous for the right applicant.

------
arbernat
Mountain View, CA - Pure Storage (www.purestorage.com). Visas possible,
relocation required (no work from home).

120 engineers, ~450-500 employees overall.

We're building flash-based storage arrays and are growing incredibly rapidly
in the market. Technically still a startup, but at a more mature point; no
120-hour work weeks required. Best team I've ever worked with, fantastic
velocity in the market. We're the best array out there and it shows; we
consistently beat other startups and established companies.

Despite producing hardware, we're heavily a software shop, mostly C++; GUI is
javascript, scripting support is Python.

------
TheHunter
Greenwich Village NY, NY or North Dupont Circle Washington, DC

Front End Dev's / Back End Dev's / QA / Jr to Sr - Awesome Startup / Great
Benefits

[Jibe]([http://jibe.com](http://jibe.com))

We're redefining HR software using cutting edge tech! __Never be bored __\-
Great culture / Top benefits / Play ping pong / drink beer / ship code.
Checkout the website and email me for the inside track to getting a job.
Hiring Jr to Sr levels. Happy to talk with you. You can work in DC or NYC or
both if it makes you happy.

hpowers@jibe.com

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - San Mateo, CA

We collect data on which web technologies are being used by millions of
websites and sell it as competitive intelligence. We're growing fast and
looking for all kinds of help.

Here's a recent VentureBeat article about us -
[http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-
whe...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-when-
companies-try-your-competitors-software-and-is-growing-25-a-month/)

Interested? Email us at contact@datanyze.com and mention HN in the subject or
go to datanyze.com/careers for more information.

------
reidrac
Dunsfold Park, Cranleigh, Surrey (UK) - Permanent

If you're an experienced _Python developer_ willing to solve interesting
problems and you're not afraid of releasing high impact code every day, then
we'd like to hear from you.

Required: fluency in Python, familiarity with Subversion or any other SCM, web
front-end development experience with Django, happy to work on your own
without excessive supervision.

We're also looking for DevOps.

Further details about us and the open positions:
[http://www.memset.com/careers/](http://www.memset.com/careers/)

------
alvins
Pocketbook ([https://getpocketbook.com](https://getpocketbook.com)) - Sydney,
Australia

Hi all,

We're a 5 person startup here in Sydney, Australia. We are changing the way
people manage their money.

We are funded and have a small 5 person team working from Surry Hills. We are
growing fast but need some help - we need more developers. Our server stack is
a typical java stack and we have strong focus on mobile - both iOS and
Android. If you're a top-notch iOS guy who wants more - I'ld love to get in
touch with you.

Send me a quick note at alvin@getpocketbook.com and I'll be in touch.

\- Alvin (Founder)

------
isubkhankulov
BTX Trader - Software Engineer - New York, NY
[http://btxtrader.com](http://btxtrader.com)

We build Bitcoin trading tools. We're a small team (4 people) but we've got
the ambition and the backing.

Here is the role profile in terms of skills:

    
    
      - Strong grasp of core JavaScript
      - Experience with client-side frameworks (Backbone, Angular etc)
      - Familiar with Grunt/Yeoman or similar workflows
      - Familiar with, or interested in 
        using: canvas, WebGL, three.js, d3.js etc. for visualization
    

Get it touch! careers at btxtrader com

------
p5
Pond5 - Prague, Czech Republic or Switzerland - REMOTE POSSIBLE

[http://www.pond5.com/index.php?page=jobs](http://www.pond5.com/index.php?page=jobs)

Software Engineer

Job Description: New York City based Pond5 is seeking an experienced,
energetic, motivated and quick thinking software developer to join our
Engineering team. We are a small team of experienced engineers and we are
looking for a new team member!

The tasks will be all things engineering related at Pond5. These could
include, but are not limited to: \- Python/Golang scripts for processing
video/image/sound etc \- Implementing new features on the website, improve
existing functionality, improve performance \- Working on exciting new
projects

You should be able to work to deadlines, be able to think for yourself and
work remotely without hand holding. You must speak and write fluent English.
It would be preferable if you spoke a few languages. Our main office is in New
York City, but we are looking for people for our Prague office or Switzerland,
hence ideal candidates should be located in Prague, Czech Republic or in
Switzerland, however remote candidates will be considered if they have an
ideal skillset. Please note that you should be within the CET time zone, or
not too far away from it. The very, very right person in EST time zone might
also be considered.

Requirements: BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or related engineering
discipline and 3+ years of industry experience. Experience and expertise
writing innovative and elegant code using Php, Javascript + at least another
major language (e.g. Python, Go, C++, Java) Excellent verbal and written
communication skills, a team player with strong analytical, problem solving,
debugging and troubleshooting skills. Experience with large traffic sites No
stranger to Scrum, Linux, Git, Postgresql, Sql, jQuery

Nice to have: Node.js, Solr, Elasticsearch, Docker, Hadoop, EnterpriseDB,
MongoDB, Redis, Nosql

About Pond5.com: Pond5 is the world’s most vibrant marketplace for creativity.
Media makers find the content they need, and make money doing what they love.
We allow our contributors to set their own prices, and we split the revenue
50/50 on every sale — more than twice the industry standard.

------
tomazstolfa
Layer -- San Francisco, CA

We’re looking for talented and driven engineers to help us build Layer, the
open communications layer for the Internet. Layer enables app developers to
easily build secure, scalable messaging, voice and video features into any
app. We're tackling problems you won't find anywhere else, and we're obsessed
with doing it right. A few of our high priority roles are:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Dev Ops Engineer

* Software Tech Lead

For more information and our full list of openings, visit:
[https://layer.com/jobs#positions](https://layer.com/jobs#positions)

------
alekx
Moxie is Hiring in Austin TX: -iOS/Mobile Devs -Senior UX -Rails Devs -QA
Engineers [http://www.moxiesoft.com/](http://www.moxiesoft.com/)

email me: alang@moxiesoft.com

------
martian
San Francisco - Thumbtack (H1B ok!)

Thumbtack is a Sequoia-backed startup that is changing the way people hire
local service professionals like house painters, guitar tutors, or wedding
planners.

We like Python. :-)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

Email me (chris@) if you're interested, or if you'd just like to grab a coffee
in SF.

(to pre-empt a common question: we don't have any internships available right
now, please check back in September!)

------
amitt
Hi! We’re Red Hot Labs from San Francisco and we're looking for a FULL-TIME
DEV (authorized already to work in the US, no remote, no interns, thanks!)

We're on a mission to revolutionize how mobile developers harness their data.
Our product, still in beta, functions as the central hub for all the services
mobile developers already use. By weaving together the data from these
disparate services, we gain a comprehensive view of the app and are uniquely
positioned to deliver insights and value back to the developer.

This isn't our first trip around the block. Our previous startup was acquired
by Zynga and our core technology turned into FarmVille and the rest of Zynga’s
most successful games. It was a wild ride and now we’re full steam ahead on a
new adventure. We're well backed by folks such as A16Z, Greylock, SVAngel,
DCVC, and more.

We're looking for passionate, energetic, highly talented engineers to join our
team. By becoming a foundational member of our team you will help shape the
direction of our product, company and culture. We’re believe in constantly
challenging ourselves to learn new things and would love to teach you what we
know and learn from you as well.

We want all engineering members of the team to be full-stack engineers and
well-rounded individuals. But, we're especially excited about the following
engineering profile:

THE ROLE:

    
    
      Senior Systems Engineer: You've architected and scaled backend systems to 
      millions of users.  You've put out every kind of fire and learned a lot in the 
      process. You understand the tradeoffs of different data stores, server 
      architectures, and low-level services. 
    
    

OUR STACK:

    
    
      - Redis, MySQL, Rails for our backend API.
      - Mostly AWS with a little bit of Heroku for our hosting.
      - AngularJS, jQuery, Underscore, Node.JS with D3 for our dashboard and web apps.
      - 3rd party services: Facebook, Mixpanel, Stripe, Mailgun
    

==================================

Do any of the above profiles sound like you? Send us an email at:
jobs@redhotlabs.com

Or, learn a little more about us here:
[http://www.redhotlabs.com/jobs](http://www.redhotlabs.com/jobs)

------
shad42
Docker inc - [http://www.docker.com/jobs/](http://www.docker.com/jobs/) \- San
Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Web Designer At Docker Inc, we
believe that containerization will soon become the next big thing, the next
tool which will be part of every developer and sysadmin toolbox. What's
"containerization"? The name comes the LXC technology (Linux Containers), and
the technique is also known as "Lightweight Virtualization".

That's why we launched Docker
([http://www.docker.io/](http://www.docker.io/)), an Open Source tool enabling
anyone to run those Linux Containers very easily. Containers boot 1000x faster
than virtual machines; their disk and memory footprint are also much lower;
and they work on virtually all current platforms (from physical servers to
public cloud instances). We think that they are the future of virtualization,
and will soon become ubiquitous.

Convinced? Then fork the repo on github
([https://github.com/dotcloud/docker](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker)) and
have a look at the code. Not convinced? Then check the website
([http://www.docker.io/](http://www.docker.io/)), which contains more details,
demos, and screencasts. Excited about this? Then join our engineering team!

Your responsibilities will include:

\- being a contributor to the Docker project, which means contributing
patches, and reviewing and merging pull requests from the community;

\- working on some server-side applications; participate in product
discussions, influence the roadmap, and take ownership and responsibility over
new projects to make them happen.

You can qualify if you...:

\- can read and write Go code (because docker itself is in Go);

\- can read and write Python code (because many tools and services built
around Docker are in Python);

\- are familiar with network protocols: the lower layers like IP, TCP, and
UDP; and the higher layers like HTTP;

\- have experience in scaling large applications;

\- believe that writing unit and functional tests is important.

~~~
babo
Is remote working from Europe a possibility?

------
MarkusMaier
BERLIN, SENIOR FRONTEND ENGINEER @ Keen

OUR MISSION Keen is a content curation and exploration platform that allows
users to freely create, share and explore embedded multimedia content in
customizable collections. Think "Wikipedia on speed".

TEAM We’re a young team of innovative and driven idealists disrupting the
order of things. Our core team brings the Valley spirit to Berlin and hails
from US top tier universities (Stanford '08 & Brown '12). We just closed a big
seed round to expand the engineering team and strive to hire the best
international talent. We are the real (early stage startup) deal. Join us!

YOU You eat web technologies for breakfast, your favorite pastime is hacking
on a new challenge and you’re fascinated by software architecture. When faced
with a problem, you rise to the occasion and use any resources available to
you to find a solution. You have an open mind, high attention to detail and
adopt best practices and design patterns whenever possible. FOR VISA REASONS,
PLEASE ONLY APPLY WITH AN EU OR AMERICAN PASSPORT OR IF YOU HOLD A MASTERS IN
CS.

YOUR QUALIFICATIONS After earning your degree in Computer Science or an
equivalent professional education, you have gained various years of relevant
work experience in a technical role. You are a skilled developer with strong
experience in programming front end with very very good knowledge of
Javascript and CSS. You have built single-page web applications, worked on
many different large and small projects and collaborated diligently with
clients and designers. You have experience with external APIs, REST & test-
driven development. You like to write clean and reusable code. If you speak
Node.js fluently, we love that too.

WHAT WE OFFER * a kick-ass product to build from the ground up! * a high-
impact role on a small team of designers and engineers * contributing to the
architecture, technologies, and coding-standards * tackling interesting
technical and UI challenges * an international, English speaking team * an
open-source friendly environment * bringing a UI to life that feels like magic
* attractive workspace in the heart of Berlin * and of course, a competitive
remuneration package

WHAT NEXT? Does this all spur your interest?! Let's Talk! We look forward to
getting to know you. Drop us a line: join@letskeen.com

------
liangzan
Singapore - [http://www.dropmysite.com](http://www.dropmysite.com)

We are looking for great engineers to join our platform team. Our platform
team handles the backing up of over 500TB of data. We are located at Blk 71
which is the startup hub in Singapore. We are part of a larger holding
company(ghx.co). Most of the people are housed in the same office. It's very
international and vibrant.

Technologies which you will touch \- Ruby \- Scala \- MongoDB \- AWS

If you are interested, please email zan@dropmysite.com

------
Harimwakairi
hopTo Inc., Campbell, California
([http://hopto.com/careers](http://hopto.com/careers))

I'm a team lead at hopTo, and we're currently hiring mobile developers and
people with a Windows background. The latter is my team, and if you're someone
who's bored with his/her current enterprise-level job coding for the Microsoft
stack and want something more challenging, I'd love to talk with you.

Our product involves some low-level hackery in C++/C# on the Windows side,
stuff like coding messages ourselves and feeding them to window handles,
custom drivers, and other bits. We need people who have a solid background
with Windows architecture (MFC, Windows Forms, etc) and the drive to learn the
rest. If you're looking to move up from a standard .Net job, this is a way to
do it.

In return, we offer solid salaries and stock shares (we're a public company!),
a flat hierarchy with a great team, four weeks off, and very competitive games
of FIFA on our XBox. Additionally, we hate overtime. I've never once been
asked to stay late and crunch, though my work is fun enough that I'll
sometimes hack on the weekends anyway.

If you're interested, please email a resume to andrew at hopto.com, along with
a link to something you've built (either a web site, or a Github repo, or
whatever).

~~~
zerr
Is a remote employment possible from Europe?

------
Arrgh
Hey folks,

I'm the Director of Architecture at Metafor Software
([http://www.metaforsoftware.com/](http://www.metaforsoftware.com/)) in
Vancouver, BC. We just raised some money, and we're looking to fill five open
positions:

* Front-end Web Developer

* QA Test Engineer

* Graduate Student Internship Position (in Machine Learning)

* Development Team Lead

* Java/Scala Developer – Big Data

We strongly prefer onsite work, and have not previously paid relocation or
sponsored any visas, but for the right candidates, we might reconsider.

------
bitsweet
FULLTIME - assemblymade.com - San Francisco

We’re hiring Engineers interested in Ruby, Go, and Bitcoin to help us build
foundational pieces of the Assembly platform. Assembly's collaborative
platform enables the creation of a new class of software products; where
anyone around the world can help collectively build, retain ownership, and
receive proﬁt for their contributions.

We’re currently a small 5 person team in San Francisco that has recently
secured a healthy financing from top-tier investors which will enable us to
tackle the enormous challenges of creating a ‘meta’ company (a software
company that creates software companies). You would have a direct hand in
helping us shape the future of work and unlocking the power of independent
creators. We believe in progress over consensus, strong opinions weakly held,
moving fast is best even if it breaks things, and we make what we measure -
but you'll have the opportunity to add your own lessons to that list. We work
alone and we work together; meaning we believe the best know how to get things
done on their own, as well as how to work in a team. Everyone on the team is
responsible for self directing their work and has a tremendous impact on our
shared success.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR

* Understand pain points, come up with solutions, and then prototype, iterate, and launch frequently.

* Strong opinions on testing & code quality.

* At least 3+ years of full-time engineering experience.

* Experience with the Bitcoin protocol, Heroku, ElasticSearch, Postgres, or Redis a plus.

WHAT WE OFFER

* Flexible work hours

* Occasional telecommuting.

* A generous vacation policy.

* Free meals.

* Stand up desks, mac book pros, cinema displays...Buy or build your ideal work environment

* A sunny office space ([https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n170uryd7v0p6dg/ySaaj77HGD](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n170uryd7v0p6dg/ySaaj77HGD))

* Competitive salary and equity package.

* 100% covered health benefits.

We’re located in Mission, San Francisco, CA. Please apply by sending any work,
resume, github username to jobs@assemblymade.com

------
jcberk
edo Interactive - Chicago/Nashville -
[http://edo.theresumator.com/](http://edo.theresumator.com/)

    
    
      * Analytics Manager, Chicago - marketing models and model governance,
          some text analytics, lead team of 3-5 analysts
      * Data Analysts, Chicago - financial experience desired
          (not sure about interns - still working on it)
      * Data Warehouse Engineer, Nashville - Hadoop and Pentaho
    

Work with gobs of anonymized credit/debit card transaction data, using
Hadoop/Hive/Impala, Postgres, Pentaho, R, Tableau, etc.

We're a 100-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 180+ banks and
three of the top six card issuers. TechCrunch called us the anti-Groupon - we
take the hassle out of deals. See how it works at
[http://www.edointeractive.com/resource/edo-card-linked-
offer...](http://www.edointeractive.com/resource/edo-card-linked-offers-
simple-targeted/) .

Apply at the website above or email me (not all these specific roles are
posted yet) - say you came from HN. Happy to answer questions at jennifer.berk
at edointeractive.com.

------
jobs_triggit
Ruby on Rails Lead Engineer, San Francisco, Triggit

We are looking for a full overhaul of our client facing Ruby on Rails
administration interface. We use cutting edge technology, and we need a fast
and feature full site. By cutting edge, we mean the latest web technologies
including websockets, AngularJS, Rails, and R

Apply at:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oW80XfwL&s=hacker_news](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oW80XfwL&s=hacker_news)

------
lm741
Trusslabs, San Francisco - hiring the founding team of generalist engineers
and designers who code.

We're building a next-generation business financial management tool and
corporate-purchasing/expense card platform. Our cards work over the existing
payment networks, include automated expense reporting, and have a mobile app
for real-time configuration & budget adjustment requests.

We're working with Python3, EmberJS, Java8 on AWS. chris@trusslabs.com

------
mrmch
SENDWITHUS - Victoria, Canada and San Francisco

We make email easy for people building apps.

Learn more:
[https://www.sendwithus.com/about](https://www.sendwithus.com/about)

We:

\- based in Canada and San Francisco

\- all hackers, even the non-technical folks

\- 12% weekly revenue growth, no paid acquisition

\- UX manifesto, "we make difficult things very simple"

\- YC W14, VC backed

\- liek open source: github.com/sendwithus/confidence

\- have a sense of humour

You:

\- backend or frontend hacker

\- intermediate or senior experience

\- get excited by large datasets

\- know/can learn python

\- have a sense of humor

Get in touch (github link > resume): jorbs@sendwithus.com

------
__derek__
Seattle (Kent, WA) - REI - various positions [relocation]

\---

REI is a major outdoors retailer whose e-commerce sales continue to grow
rapidly. We use an Agile Scrum methodology and work in three-week sprints. Our
code is in Git, and everything runs through CI (with automated PR builds and
unit/integration tests). We embrace code-reviews and continuous learning
wholeheartedly (if it works better, let's use it!).

Oh, and did I mention that we're REI? The two major initiation steps are your
first Pro Deal and your first short Friday as you get out to use that
purchase. We _love_ the outdoors here.

\---

Front-End Developer

You'll work with architects, interaction/UX designers, and other developers to
develop and implement new features on REI.com. We're in the process of
refreshing everything front-end around here, and you'll be able to explore new
tools. Standards like jQuery dominate, with Knockout, Angular, and Handlebars
playing a role as well. We have worked hard maturing our front-end build
system, using Gulp, Browserify, Less, Mocha, Istanbul, etc. You will be able
to have a major impact as a FED at REI.

\---

Software Engineer

As a back-end developer, you'll work alongside other developers along the
stack to develop new features for REI.com and services to be consumed on
REI.com and by REI's mobile and in-store apps. Unit testing is the name of the
game. You'll have the opportunity to do interesting work as we start to take
advantage of the member data that we have to deliver a more personalized
experience to REI customers. Plus, the FEDs will love you.

\---

Interaction Designer

If you're an experienced designer in the digital space who loves to think
about users in all kinds of contexts, then REI might be the place for you.
Working with UX designers, copywriters, and developers, you'll have the
opportunity to create, design, and prototype experiences on the web, in
mobile/tablet apps, and for in-store technology. You will also have the
opportunity to influence and help flesh out REI's design standards.

\---

For more information on any of these, get at me (@derekpetey) or check out
[http://rei.com/jobs](http://rei.com/jobs).

------
RStillman
INVITE [OPEN HOUSE]

Norfolk VA - May 14th
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1V6FNj7e0hpZT_5_nGRMTNIGO-6g...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1V6FNj7e0hpZT_5_nGRMTNIGO-6gCvGYOz7JWKZD93sw/viewform)

Hiring: Software Engineers Systems Engineers Sales Engineers Business Analysts
BI architects Cognos Report Developers

Please contact recruiting @ rstillman@innovasi.com for an interview or
register today.

------
bensrubin
Boston, MA

A little about us - we're called “Change Collective” and are a Boston startup.
We are building a course platform that helps people make changes that matter
with the help of world-class experts. Our goal is to transform the way people
change. We're backed by the best investors in Boston, and already count among
our experts a NY Times best-selling author.

About you - you are a software engineer, programmer, architect, coder, or some
or all of the above. Ultimately you, and the rest of the team around you, will
love to learn, improve, refine and grow as a craftsman and professionals. You
will get paid competitively. You will receive some equity in a young (funded)
company. You will write a lot of Ruby, Javascript, markup and some Sass. You
love Git, Github, Heroku, Trello (as much as one can love organizational
tools), code reviews, occasional pair programming and open source. Although
our stack does not currently include the following, there is a strong chance
we will experiment with technologies like Ember.js, Angular, GoLang, Node, or
the right tool for the job. We know for sure that there will plenty of native
app development for iOS, Android and interaction with wearable devices. Right
now we're quickly becoming enamored with Rubymotion. We almost pass the Joel
Spolsky test - nobody's perfect (#7 needs some work). And we're firm believers
in working smart, sustainable, hours.

This would be a job local to Boston for now (near South Station / Chinatown)
as we're a small team in a very collaborative environment.

If you like bullet points:

You are confident, comfortable and enjoy writing ruby, javascript, html and
css You practice test driven development You are process driven, but not
dogmatic Required - you possess a healthy urge to get better, and help others
get better, at their craft Not required (but won't be held against you) - a
university degree We provide a competitive salary, equity and freedom to use
the tools (hardware and software) that you consider best for your work. We're
building a company that will live and breathe change and offer excellent
opportunities for you to improve personally and professionally.

If you often wake up with an intense desire to improve your life and the lives
of others, and regularly act on it — that's our mission — email us
(ben@changecollective.com and joel@changecollective.com) and say "hello".

------
andylei
Addepar. We're hiring engineers in Mountain View and New York. INTERN and H1B
welcome.

We're a technology company building the next generation infrastructure for
finance. Check out our careers page [1] for details. To apply, email
careers@addepar.com. Feel free to email me if you have any questions (andy at
addepar dot com).

[1] [https://addepar.com/careers/](https://addepar.com/careers/)

------
claytoncorreia
Vancouver, Canada - Chimp.net Hiring a Front End Developer, Ruby on Rails
Developer, and more (all full-time).

## ABOUT US

Chimp is a small but growing technology company in downtown Vancouver. Our
product is basically a bank account that's only used for charity. Chimp is
short for CHaritable IMPact. The team here has shipped products at places like
Apple, EA, MySpace, ESPN and many more. Our site is Chimp.net where you can
find out more about what we do.

\-----------------------------

### Lead Front-End Developer

You’ll work with a passionate team of developers, designers and product
managers to develop interfaces, applications and marketing sites that help
people make smarter charitable decisions.

[http://blog.chimp.net/job/front-end-
developer](http://blog.chimp.net/job/front-end-developer)

\-----------------------------

### Ruby on Rails Developer

Working as part of a team, you develop software solutions that help make
giving part of every day life.

[http://blog.chimp.net/job/full-stack-ruby-on-rails-
developer](http://blog.chimp.net/job/full-stack-ruby-on-rails-developer)

\-----------------------------

### Digital Writer

You love the written word for its power to persuade, and you know how to
simplify complex ideas into pithy, action-oriented content.

[http://blog.chimp.net/job/digital-writer](http://blog.chimp.net/job/digital-
writer)

\-----------------------------

### Marketing Web Developer

Translate design into clear, user-friendly online experiences that drive user
action. Our ideal candidate will have a complete understanding of contemporary
web standards and browser compatibilities, and thrives in a collaborative,
fastpaced, entrepreneurial environment.

[http://blog.chimp.net/job/marketing-web-
developer](http://blog.chimp.net/job/marketing-web-developer)

\-----------------------------

Apply and more info: jobs[at]chimp.net and
[http://blog.chimp.net/jobs](http://blog.chimp.net/jobs)

------
fiveapp
Five.com is a stealth company building a mobile application in the online-to-
offline space. Our offices are based in Berkeley, CA and we're backed by
TechStars, Esther Dyson, and the Knight Foundation. We are currently hiring
for the following roles:

\- Mobile designer for Android and iOS \- Lead Android Developer

We're a product-centric team, focused on building engaging and simple consumer
experiences. Say hi@five.com.

------
lgsilver
Chute (YC12) is hiring!

We're a dynamic later-stage enterprise startup based in SOMA, with great
opportunities for both front-end and backend engineers. Our stack is Node and
Ruby under a large Backbone app.

If you're interested, check out our open roles
([http://www.getchute.com/jobs](http://www.getchute.com/jobs)), or email me
lindsay.silver [at] getchute.com.

------
thelicx
Trapit: We are looking for a Javascript developer. Knowledge of
Angular/Backbone is much appreciated!

\---- Built with AI technology developed for DARPA, Trapit delivers highly
relevant recommendations based on rich contextual analysis of information and
user preferences.

Location: Palo Alto/San Francisco

[http://trap.it/jobs](http://trap.it/jobs)

------
gregcohn
Los Angeles, full-time, technical and growth roles at Burner
([http://burnerapp.com](http://burnerapp.com)).

Dig in and find our jobs page if you want to be part of a fast-growing, well-
funded team in LA and are interested in our mission to empower mobile users
with tools to manage their privacy, identity, and communications.

------
pinterestjobs
San Francisco - Pinterest

Pinterest is a visual discovery tool for collecting and organizing things you
love and enjoy. Millions of people use Pinterest daily in their lives and
work. No matter what you're interested in, there's a place for it here.

As a Software Engineer on the Growth Team at Pinterest, you’ll have a huge
impact on how we design, build and deliver our service to millions of people.
You should be a generalist who enjoys working across the software stack with a
strong focus on data and a keen eye for product. Prototyping, running A/B
tests, pushing code into production, weighing in on the best ways to grow
Pinterest and engage Pinners...if that all sounds good to you, then this might
just be the place for you.

Responsibilities:

-Find ways to get new users on the site and engaged with the product. This includes SEO, signup optimizations, new-user experiences and any product change you think needs to happen. For more about how we work, read all about how we recently rebuilt our new user experience and created our SEO sitemaps on our engineering blog: [http://engineering.pinterest.com/](http://engineering.pinterest.com/) -Be heavily involved in every step of the product development process, from ideation to implementation to release. -Build new features that increase social sharing both within Pinterest and externally with friends (SMS, Facebook, Twitter). -Improve the messaging platform so that we can send our Pinners engaging and timely notifications and emails. -Run experiments on new and existing features to improve the overall Pinner experience. For example, check out our blog post on how we recently added animated GIF support. -Build and improve the tools and frameworks that let us quickly run experiments across all our platforms, including our A/B experiments system, funnel analysis system, experience framework and more.

Requirements:

-BA/BS degree in Computer Science or equivalent work experience (2+ years programming). -Proficiency in a dynamic programming language such as Python. -Strong focus on data and love for improving the Pinner experience.

Find out more on our site:
[http://about.pinterest.com/careers/openings/?gh_jid=8122](http://about.pinterest.com/careers/openings/?gh_jid=8122)
And check out our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.pinterest.com/](http://engineering.pinterest.com/)

------
factorialboy
Seeking developer with experience and expertise with Business Intelligence
tools (Jaspersoft, Pentaho etc.) and a love for data crunching and reporting.

You will work for the R&D department of a fast growing software company in The
Hague, The Netherlands.

Preferred programming skills: C#, Java or Python and if you throw in some
JavaScript, it would help!

Contact info in my profile.

------
Splendor
AmeriBen - Boise, Idaho

\- Software Developer

\- Senior Software Developer

[http://ameribeniecgroup.applicantpro.com/jobs/](http://ameribeniecgroup.applicantpro.com/jobs/)

* C#

* T-SQL

* ASP.NET MVC

* TFS

------
turnersr
Reversing, computer security, and program analysis jobs are posted at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ReverseEngineering/comments/1vui22/r...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ReverseEngineering/comments/1vui22/rreverseengineerings_2014_hiring_thread/)
. INTERN, REMOTE

------
tylerlarson
New York, [http://PaperlessPost.com/jobs](http://PaperlessPost.com/jobs)

------
SteveMorin
San Francisco or Remote - INTERN The team is developing a next generation
Open-Source Scalable Data Pipeline for Hadoop, Hbase, Spark and Storm

We are looking for INTERNS, both on engineering and design that are looking to
get Involved with BigData. If your interested in learning more about BigData.

Email me: steve@demandcube.com

------
mookerji
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis; H1B Transfer) @
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

The Climate Corporation's mission is to help all the world's people and
businesses manage and adapt to climate change. We use a combination of weather
monitoring, agronomic modeling, and weather simulation to provide real-time
pricing and purchasing of customizable weather insurance to farmers in the
United States.

Climate's technical staff numbers around 80, and we're hiring full-time
employees across many teams as we expand efforts on a new class of decision
support tools for growers. Work is split across groups focusing on web
applications for farmers and agents, risk and insurance policy management,
internal platform and data services, and scientific modeling and research,
with roles for:

1\. Software engineering generalists with solid CS fundamentals, particularly
anyone interested in building (i) entirely new, large-scale distributed data
services for scientific computing (we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications
(Rails, Python, Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multi-scale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into a compelling product.

The scale and interdisciplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-
collaboration within the company, supported by a pressing need to build
durable solutions to some very important problems.

Competitive salary, excellent benefits, stock options, etc. Our 25% time is
lumped into two-week sabbaticals. The usual details about these positions are
here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews)

I write Clojure for a small scientific software engineering team building
Climate's agricultural yield models. If you're interested or have any
questions, send me an email at bmookerji@climate.com or tech-
recruit@climate.com with [april2014-hn] in the subject heading.

------
kemmishtree
If you want to join a well-funded, stealth effort aimed at completely solving
human biology in your lifetime, and you also happen to be an extremely
talented software engineer, send me an email and say hi. Kent Kemmish
kemmishtree@gmail.com www.linkedin.com/in/kemmishtree

------
justinlilly
Quick Left (and, by extension, Sprint.ly) is hiring programmers. We do
consulting stuff and also run a product (Sprint.ly). You get to work with some
cool folks from either Portland, OR, Boulder, CO, or SFO. If that's of
interest, message me at jabrahms@quickleft.com

------
hungryblank
Contentful Berlin, Germany

[https://www.contentful.com/jobs/](https://www.contentful.com/jobs/)

* Ruby DevOps with erlang knowledge to work on our infrastructure

* lucene / elasticsearch expert

* Android Developer to develop Android SDK (will be opensourced, like our iOS SDK)

* Ruby/JavaScript developer

------
ricky_p_p
Milano, Italy - UniCredit R&D

Hello everyone, UniCredit R&D team is looking for talents for our big data and
visual analytics team.

The office is located in Milano and we currently work with the latest
technology (mainly Scala, JS (D3), Hadoop, Redis...).

Drop us a line if interested: uirnd@unicredit.eu

------
ivyirwin
Andrew Harper Travel - Austin, TX =
[http://www.andrewharper.com](http://www.andrewharper.com)

Andrew Harper is the most trusted name in luxury travel advice. We’re starting
a new chapter in our business geared toward changing the way travelers
research, book, and enjoy extraordinary travel.

We're currently hiring for two python/django positions – a team lead and a
mid-level developer – that will be able to contribute to the vision of our
development roadmap, translate functional requirements into technical
specifications, and understand how to prioritize features to deliver top notch
products on deadline.

While experience building Django apps is preferred, we will provide training
for experienced Python developers willing to learn new skill sets.

If you're interested in learning more about the positions, please contact me
at isentilles[@]andrewharper.com and include "HN Python Positions" in the
subject line.

------
error54
Chartbeat (New York) is hiring for everything from Support to Data Science to
Sales. We're a real-time analytics service designed for real-time action used
by everyone from The Wall Street Journal to Al Jazeera. We're democratizing
data by putting it in the hands of people who need it to make decisions and
take action - right now. Just before our 4th birthday we moved into our own
sprawling office in Union Square, Manhattan. We are packing it full of
incredible talent. Thanks to years of hard work and amazing funding by some of
the top investors in the world (Draper Fisher Jurvetson, Index Ventures, and
Betaworks) we're growing, and growing quickly.

Read more about us and check out our office
[http://www.themuse.com/companies/chartbeat/office](http://www.themuse.com/companies/chartbeat/office)

If you want to hear more about why you should work here, send me an email
(jem@chartbeat.com) and I'll be happy to chat with you.

\-----------

QA Engineer - [https://chartbeat.com/jobs/qa](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/qa)

Frontend Engineer - [https://chartbeat.com/jobs/fe-
ads](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/fe-ads)

Backend Engineer -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/be](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/be)

Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ie](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ie)

Data Science - [https://chartbeat.com/jobs/data-
scientist](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/data-scientist)

Visual & Interaction Designer -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/dse](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/dse)

Sales Development Rep -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/sdr](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/sdr)

Account Executive -
[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ae](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/ae)

Chartcorps - [https://chartbeat.com/jobs/cc](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/cc)

\-----------

P.S. - We have a puppytorium! [http://blog.chartbeat.com/2013/06/26/from-
problem-solving-to...](http://blog.chartbeat.com/2013/06/26/from-problem-
solving-to..).

------
somebody32
[SEEKING WORK] Here are some talented devs willing to relocate and help
interesting projects. Drop them a line if you're interested
[http://talentrelocation.com/](http://talentrelocation.com/)

------
thealistra
Wikia - Poznan, Poland - Web Developer and more - H1B [polish alternative]
Wikia is a top 35 global site recognized for leading the Post-Editorial World
(translation: known for giving knowledgeable and passionate citizens the power
of voice and creative expression to rival the likes of traditional media).
We're on a world-wide hunt for bright, creative and determined professionals
to join our team and accelerate our growth.

Open positions:

Lead Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Lead_Software_Engineer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Lead_Software_Engineer)

Advertising Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Advertising_Software_Engineer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Advertising_Software_Engineer)

Mobile Web Developer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Mobile_Web_Developer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Mobile_Web_Developer)

Front-end Developer - [http://www.wikia.com/Hiring/Front-
end_Developer(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Hiring/Front-
end_Developer\(Poznan\))

Web Developer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Application_Engineer_(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Application_Engineer_\(Poznan\))

Knowledge Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Knowledge_Engineer_(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Knowledge_Engineer_\(Poznan\))

Project Manager -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Project_Manager](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Project_Manager)

MySQL DBA -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/MySQL_DBA](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/MySQL_DBA)

I work here as an iOS developer, the time is flexible, we use JIRA for tasks,
github for code - everything is open source
[http://github.com/Wikia](http://github.com/Wikia), so you can even checkout
the code. The guys are awesome and smart, we have a fussball table and a pool
table in the office, also free snacks and drinks.

[http://www.wikia.com/Careers](http://www.wikia.com/Careers) \- career page;
all the job descriptions in detail and salaries.

If you want to apply, chat about the job, or ask any questions: alistra@wikia-
inc.com, please attach CV or github.

------
northisup
Disqus is! [http://disqus.com/jobs/](http://disqus.com/jobs/)

    
    
        - OMG DEV OPS. Lots of scale to work on here.
        - new and shiny iOS Engineer! (not posted yet, contact me directly)

------
hemantv
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA / Amsterdam, NL - Fulltime, Permanant.
Intern/H1-B Transfer okay as well.

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time. Our first product makes
A/B Testing easy. In 2 years we’ve grown to become #1 in the category with
4,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and Marketo. We're
profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year. Join us in our
mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven decisions.

About the Job: We have scale: 15 billion server requests/month. You’ll work on
our amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool / high performance low
footprint iOS SDK or scaling our system to new heights in a continuous
integration environment; we’re fast and nimble: 1-2 deployments every day.
Benefits Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper
Card to pay for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office
lunch and dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

iOS Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa](http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa)

Android Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/1jWEF7k](http://jobsco.re/1jWEF7k)

DevOps Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e](http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e)

Software Engineer / Frontend Engineer / Security Engineer -
[http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea](http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea)

Product Manager - [http://jobsco.re/Hwretn](http://jobsco.re/Hwretn)

Sales Account Executive - [http://jobsco.re/1mycs3V](http://jobsco.re/1mycs3V)

Director of Engineering Excellence -
[http://jobsco.re/1mycrwX](http://jobsco.re/1mycrwX)

Engineering Manager - [http://jobsco.re/1jWEtFg](http://jobsco.re/1jWEtFg)

If you can't find a job that fit you above please send me your resume at
hemant@optimizely.com

------
hyperlogic
San Francisco, CA

DeNA West

DeNA - Mobile Innovation with a Smile

size: 201-500

status: Public

founded: 1999

[http://www.denajobs.com/](http://www.denajobs.com/)

We are...

Mobile. Games. San Francisco. Global. Entrepreneurs. Please call us ‘D-N-A’:
we make games, a social games platform, e-commerce products and other services
for mobile devices.

We believe mobile is the future of human communications and entertainment: we
aim to impact and delight this mobile world.

...and...

We have an entrepreneurial office culture. We work hard, we push ourselves to
excel, and we smile in the face of the impossible.

We're building things that have never been built, learning together how to
delight a rapidly evolving mobile app market. At DeNA you have the potential
to reach tens of millions of people with your work.

What we're working with...

ios android unity node.js go objective-c java ruby sinatra ruby-on-rails
javascript git github google-app-engine aws redis mongo cassandra fabric
cucumber rspec jenkins linux osx

We develop backend systems to power hundreds of iOS, Android and Unity games.
The backend API services are written in Ruby, which we are transitioning to
Go. The native iOS and Android client SDKs we produce call directly into the
backend services, often via a proxy layer in Google App Engine. We use
enterprise Github to manage our code, and regularly contribute to numerous
open source projects.

We are constantly iterating towards higher availability, scalability, and
performance within all our services and components. We strive to serve more
requests, faster, and on fewer servers.

We have great benefits:

    
    
      * Breakfast, lunch & dinner. Snack wall (healthy & junk).
      * Beer on tap
      * Weekly yoga.
      * Gym reimbursement.
      * Intramural soccer, softball, basketball & more.
      * Customizable ergonomic set-up.
      * Apple portable computer & Apple Cinema Display.
      * 13 paid holidays.
      * 120 hours accrued PTO.
      * Flexible work schedule.
      * Standard HMO/PPO & company covers 100% of premiums.401k.
      * Stock-based benefits.
      * 2 performance reviews/yr.
      * Paid maternity and paternity leave.
      * Off-site dinners, milestone celebratory outings, regular happy hours.
    

185 Berry Street

Suite 3000

San Francisco, CA 94107

------
madprime
Back-end web developer - New York City - PersonalGenomes.org 501(c)(3) / Open
Humans ([http://openhumans.org](http://openhumans.org))

As the Senior Software Engineer at PersonalGenomes.org you will work on the
Open Humans Network, a project that aims to help people aggregate and share
their health and trait data to advance scientific, educational and
humanitarian causes. Our model for this initiative is the work we’ve done on
the Harvard Personal Genome Project (PGP), which has over 3,000 volunteers
publicly sharing extensive biological and trait data, including hundreds of
whole genomes, exomes, and genotyping data sets, over 1,000 health records,
microbiome datasets from various bodily habitats, device data, brain imaging,
etc. This combination of a highly informed and engaged community of volunteers
and their contributions of extremely rich biological and health data, along
with a network of collaboration-minded researchers, is an incredibly powerful
scientific and educational resource that is unrivaled elsewhere. We will build
on this momentum with this exciting new initiative that will transform
participatory research and advance human health. Our current hiring position
is focusing on someone with back-end web development skills, as we have plans
to work with a design firm for initial front-end work. Because we plan to
develop open source software used by researchers, we believe Python (which
many scientists use) is generally preferred.

We're looking for someone who...

\-- Is interested in building and managing a full-stack website. As the Senior
Software Engineer, your expertise will be an important factor in decisions
about what kind of technology is used and how it’s deployed.

\-- Has used multiple programming languages to build production systems (e.g.
Python, JavaScript, Ruby).

\-- Is experienced with back-end web development (e.g. Django or Rails).

\-- Is comfortable managing Unix servers, cloud-based services and has
opinions about how to store and disseminate large datasets (currently around
50TB total, although we would start with managing <10GB).

\-- Works well in a small team of developers and scientists.

\-- Loves science, participatory research, and free/open source ideals.

\-- Believes in our mission!

About us: PersonalGenomes.org is a 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization working to
generate, aggregate and interpret human biological and trait data on an
unprecedented scale. PersonalGenome.org's mission is to make a wide spectrum
of data about humans accessible to increase biological literacy and improve
human health. Its efforts are informed by values encouraging greater
transparency and collaboration between researchers and participants. The
organization supports the Personal Genome Project (PGP) global network. The
first PGP research study was founded at Harvard Medical School in 2005, and
PGP sites now exist at leading institutions in four countries. We also produce
the annual Genomes, Environments and Traits (GET) Conference. More information
is available at
[http://www.personalgenomes.org](http://www.personalgenomes.org)

About Open Humans: We have years of practical experience, thousands of
participants, and diverse data sets accrued. What we need now is an
experienced developer to help us build a site for participants and researchers
to manage and publicly share this data. Think of this as a nonprofit startup
project!

Read more about Open Humans at [http://openhumans.org](http://openhumans.org)
and apply for the position by contacting us: Jason Bobe
(jason@personalgenomes.org) and Madeleine Ball (madeleine@personalgenomes.org)

------
JamilGETBASE
BaseCRM // Mountain View, CA // www.getbase.com

Product Support Specialist // Full Time (multiple openings)

We’re seeking a Support Representative in our San Francisco office. You will
be the first point of contact for our users and help serve as the voice of the
company. You will assist current and potential Base users to understand the
product, its features and how it can best be used to grow their business. You
will work side-by-side with our Engineering team. We're looking for smart,
engaging, supportive, and dynamic people who learn quickly and have a passion
for technology.

Responsibilities • Work with users to identify, troubleshoot and resolve
issues as well as collect feedback that will help improve Base. • Provide
product demonstrations and webinars for prospective and current users to help
them understand how to get the most out of Base. • Manage and resolve support
requests over the phone, live chat or email. • Update or create support
articles and blog posts for new features. • Identify improvements to the
system and communicate them to the Product team. • Provide a positive,
personalized experience to each customer who reaches out to us.

Desired Skills and Experience • You have at least 1-2 years of experience
working in a software or hardware support role. • You're a self starter and
are driven to conquer projects outside of your core responsibilities. • You
possess strong written and verbal communication skills. • You are able to
prioritize workload and adjust as situations change. • You enjoy helping
others and appreciate the challenge of solving technology related problems. •
You're excited about learning and technology in a rapidly growing environment.
• You engage well with others and remain calm under pressure.

An ideal candidate has • Familiarity with HTML/CSS, Chrome Dev Tools, and
various web technologies. • Familiarity with RESTful API. • Basic experience
using Microsoft Excel. • Experience using a CRM solution and an understanding
of the SaaS market space. • Basic knowledge of various mobile platforms: iOS,
Android, and Windows Mobile. • Flexibility to work over weekends when needed.

What We Offer • Casual, fun and very approachable work environment. We’re a
dynamic and smart team that you’ll love working with. • Flexible hours and
vacation time. • Medical, dental and vision benefits. • Fully-stocked kitchen
with great coffee and healthy snacks. • Personal development funds.

Apply here:
[https://getbase.com/company/careers/](https://getbase.com/company/careers/)

Thanks for reading!

------
benkross
crowdtap is hiring!! Please use the links below to apply for your functional
area.

We are a 4 yr old and profitable startup. We are #3 on Crains NYC best places
to work and # 6 on Mashables best places to work, among a host of other
awards. We also are very proud of our open-source contributions.

We work in small autonomous teams where the engineers are involved from the
very beginning and are expected to heavily influence the product and see it
through from idea to validation and optimization. Finally, and most
importantly, we value work-life balance by working reasonable hours and
encourage side projects.

We need

-Engineering Interns for the summer -Sr Full Stack Ruby Engineers -Full Stack Ruby Engineers (Ruby not required) [http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/6XhXnB/Software-Engin...](http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/6XhXnB/Software-Engineer-all-Levels.html)

-DevOps engineer [http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/6Mt0co/DevOps-Enginee...](http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/6Mt0co/DevOps-Engineer.html)

Also hiring

Business Development [http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/AkOcKS/Business-
Devel...](http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/AkOcKS/Business-Development-
Associate-New-York-NY-And-Chicago-IL.html)

Client Services [http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/FsfH6X/Supervisor-
Cli...](http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/FsfH6X/Supervisor-Client-
Success.html)

About Us

Crowdtap is the collaborative marketing platform, allowing marketers to unlock
real value by partnering with their most engaged consumers throughout the
marketing process. With Crowdtap, brands can learn, ideate and market with
their consumers on-demand.

Crowdtap works with leading brands including Verizon, Reckitt-Benckiser, Old
Navy, AT&T, ConAgra and Sony. Headquartered in New York, Crowdtap is funded by
The Foundry Group and Tribeca Venture Partners.

Due to the large volume of received applications, we are only able to respond
to applicants who possess the experience and qualifications that closely match
the requirements of the above position. No Recruiters please.

------
blyxa
Social aggregation and visualization company.

Irvine, CA.

The company I work for is looking for 1 senior and 1 junior level engineers.

FULL TIME, On site.

We collect social media data and do cool stuff with it.

Java, Spring, Maven, AWS, Postgres, Redis, Linux.

john@blyxa.com

------
dcoupl
Beats Music. San Francisco's Dogpatch District.

Beats Music is creating a streaming/downloading music solution for people who
have a passion for music and who know the only thing as important as the song
you’re hearing now is the song that comes next. Our product combines music
selection algorithms with human curation to give the best music experience and
discoverability possible. We just launched in January 2014 very successfully
and have over a million users and growing. We are an offshoot of "Beats By
Dre" audio equipment and as such we are very well funded by private non-VC
parties, which gives us the freedom to go big in pursuit of the product
vision.

We are hiring for engineering and other positions as well. We run at scale and
have a complex distributed system with high performance requirements. Some of
the tools we use daily include: Node.js, Python, Couchbase, Git, Objective-C
(iOS), Java (Android), C# (Windows Phone), MySQL, Backbone.js, Puppet, Linux,
Apache Kafka, Hadoop, Azkaban, Jenkins. There are several teams hiring:

    
    
      - core API team (Node.js)
      - web team (Backbone.js, Node.js)
      - iOS team (Obj-C)
      - Android team
      - big data team
      - analytics team
      - operations and platform engineering team
      - Windows Phone
      - project management
    

We value creativity as well as engineering prowess. Many of us are musicians
in our spare time. Trent Reznor (of Nine Inch Nails) is our Chief Creative
Officer. We like to have fun while we solve complex problems with cutting edge
tools and techniques. When you write code, it sees high throughput with many
concurrent users. We have some other perks too:

    
    
      - competitive salary (we pay well)
      - great health care (Cigna!)
      - reimbursed gym membership at UCSF Mission Bay
      - new laptop!
      - delicious healthful catered lunches 5 days a week
      - a modern building of our own in the up-and-coming Dogpatch neighborhood
      - a bright airy work space with exposed brick walls and skylights
      - free parking in our 2 private parking lots
      - free and discounted Beats By Dre gear
      - stocked kitchen: beverages, non-candy snacks, fresh fruit, beer
      - fun stuff to do: pinball, ping pong, a bar, cool interesting people
      - onsite massages
      - transportation reimbursement
      - open-ended vacation policy (unlimited)
      - flexible hours, work from home 1-2 days/week
      - company equity
      - annual bonuses
      - growth and advancement opportunities
    

Check out the listings here:
[http://www.beatsmusic.com/careers/listings](http://www.beatsmusic.com/careers/listings)
If you're interested feel free to contact me directly by emailing gtomei at
beatsmusic dot com.

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX)

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)
(We're working on getting Round 9 out as soon as possible--we swear!)

Here's the job:

TechEmpower, a small custom software development firm located in El Segundo,
seeks developers with good object-oriented experience, preferably in Java,
JavaScript, Python, and/or Ruby. We specialize in web application development
but look for well-rounded application developers. If you are a solid
programmer and a team player, this is an opportunity for you. Even if you
don't have experience with everything listed in this ad, we offer excellent
learning opportunities for those who are eager to expand their skill sets. Job
Responsibilities

Working in small development teams, programmers participate in the
architecture, design, and implementation of primarily Java, JavaScript,
Python, C#, Ruby, and PHP code to meet client requirements for robust, high-
performance, and secure sites and applications. Developers get exposure to
several client projects and a variety of technologies over time. Job
Qualifications

In addition to overall programming capability, candidates must have experience
working on collaborative development teams and very strong communication
skills. While we employ and enjoy the company of extroverts and introverts
alike, we reiterate that the ability to communicate clearly is a must-have for
our technical staff. That means writing professional e-mails and interpreting
the nuances of clients' requirements by asking good questions, for example.

We work hard to estimate projects accurately so that schedules are reasonable
and developers work a normal amount of hours per week. We rely on developers
to contribute to those estimates and provide feedback as a project goes along
to keep things on track.

Ideal candidates will have experience building all facets of software systems
including the data model, business logic, and front-end. 3+ years of object-
oriented design and development in Java, JavaScript, Python, or Ruby is
desired. On the front-end, HTML 5 and CSS experience is required.

Knowledge of some or all of the following specific tools and technologies is a
plus:

    
    
        Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Ruby, PHP
        Tools: Continuous Integration (Jenkins, Hudson, etc.), static code analysis (Sonar, etc.), Eclipse, IntelliJ, Ant, Maven
        Web: vert.x, Play, Spring, Django, Rails, node.js, JSP, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
        Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap, jQuery Mobile or similar
        Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), cloud servers, Linux configuration, application servers (Resin, etc.)
        Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, Oracle, NoSQL (CouchDB, MongoDB, Cassandra, etc.) 
    

We like technical people who are not afraid to have strong opinions about
technology but simultaneously keep an open mind and are flexible enough to
work with whatever technology the task at hand requires.

That said, we're mostly looking for great developers who are great to work
with. If you don't have experience with everything listed above (and who
does?) but are still a solid developer eager to learn new things, you might be
a great fit here.

Please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
adambratt
★ Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need a Drupal
developer, a front end dev, and a Django dev to help us handle all the new
visitors either REMOTE or local full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy investor communities
          ★ Accelerated growth rate
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year and
another 100% just in the last month. Our team has surged to 30+ people and the
waves of revenue washed together to form a rushing roar with just one of our
products going from nothing to $200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas we were installed by default on 500 million desktops and
tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly. We are a young team and we're
especially looking for sailors who've got some salt in their whiskers who can
help us scale from millions to hundreds of millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to dev-us@benzinga.com to board!

~~~
vram22
Normally I don't go too much for the jazzy kind of language in hiring ads, but
I enjoyed reading yours, I must say :)

------
grdeken
Cambridge/Boston - Python Engineer

Stealth startup in Adtech space is looking for a lead developer. We are five
people right now, and closed out the quarter with $250k in pre-launch sales.

Job description and Compensation:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1v7N6dJ_gGH41Q3IIPVSg_V7V...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1v7N6dJ_gGH41Q3IIPVSg_V7VNJ7zY-
UjjyDFiqljHvU/edit?usp=sharing)

------
perplexes
VERBA - San Francisco, CA | INTERN, VISA
[http://staging.verbasoftware.com/](http://staging.verbasoftware.com/) (we're
mid-refresh) | jobs@verbasoftware.com

* Rails/JS Product Focus - FULL-TIME or HALF-TIME with benefits * Analysis/Infrastructure/Performance Focus - HALF-TIME with benefits

Verba believes in challenging the status quo of college textbooks. As it
stands, every participant in the market lacks information, and the textbook
market is even the basis for the definition of "Broken Market".

By injecting information at precisely the right places, Verba is changing the
landscape of higher education affordability: Getting professor book adoptions
in faster; Giving recommendations on close-to-market bookstore prices; Helping
students compare their bookstore's prices to those of its online competitors;
Sourcing cheaper books from online markets; Selling them back to multiple
wholesalers _and_ online markets.

We guide every stage of a book's life. We help students save money, and
bookstores become and stay relevant, competitive, and transparent.

Numbers: 350 colleges and universities, tracking ~200k unique ISBNs, serving
millions of students, raising the "win rate" for bookstores to 80%, and
dropping prices across the board. 17 employees, 3 part-time. 2 dogs. 5 cats. 3
children.

Code: Ruby, Rails, JS, Clojure for Hadoop, MySQL on AWS w/ Chef. We love
experiments and go with what works! We also love making a stable, solid
product which is why we have a ton of metrics and a one-click build pipeline.

What's in it for you: A great team and company culture, benefits (even for
part time!), laptop, books, BART pass, pool table, somewhat healthy office
snacks, great conversation during our yearly company work-cations, and hard,
challenging, fulfilling work.

Message us if: You want to help make education better. You've got strong Rails
knowledge, solid testing practices, a good head for architecture, and know
enough JS to help out on front-end. A stats background, experience with Hadoop
and knowledge of scheduling algorithms would be awesome, but not required.

How to get the job: Write a cover letter to jobs@verbasoftware.com that speaks
to why this job might fit with you, and how you could help us out. The first
step is a phone screen to solve a small programming problem. Then we'll
schedule an on-site interview for a few hours, and have you walk through some
of our code with us. Also we'll ask you some historical behavior questions,
not logic puzzles. Then we'll make you an offer, and you'll accept and we have
a new employee party!

------
ccallebs
Intermediate/Senior Web Developer Tugg.com (Austin, TX; Los Angeles, CA)

Tugg launched at SXSW in 2012 and has since facilitated over 2000 events in
all 50 states and abroad. Tugg is head quartered in the beautiful hills of
Austin, Texas but has recently expanded to several remote offices. We have big
ideas and are looking to expand our already great team! Tugg is a platform
that enables people to choose the films that play in their local theaters as
well as to promote their own events. Our experienced team helps guide anyone
from a first time promoter to someone hosting their 100th Tugg event on the
path to creating a successful screening.

As Tugg continues to disrupt the way films are released in theaters, we are
also growing the platform to become a major player in entertainment
e-commerce. From the sale of Video on Demand, DVDs, and merchandise, to a
broad offering of curated products from makers around the world, Tugg is
building tools to make it easy for content owners, influencers, brands and
fans to collaborate under one roof to know and grow their audience more
vigorously than ever before.

\------------

Requirements

\------------

\- Coding in Ruby or another scripting language. (Python, Perl, Javascript,
etc.)

\- Database administration using Postgres or MySQL.

\- Application architecture design and implementation.

\- User experience driven.

\------------

What we are offering

\------------

\- A competitive salary: We offer competitive pay that is commensurate with
experience.

\- Competitive healthcare benefits

\- Relaxed vacation policy: We are a small company. Nobody will be watching
you clock in or out. We simply expect you to get done what you say you will
get done.

\- Work remotely _: We are based in Austin, Texas. Ideally, you are based
here, or willing to relocate (relocation assistance available). When we don 't
need to be in the office, we tend to work from home, coffee shops, parks, etc.
That said, we would strongly prefer candidates who are regularly able to work
from either the Austin or LA office. _Unfortunately, we are unable to sponsor
H1B applicants.

\- Happy environment: We are a fairly young company, working in the
entertainment space. We like to have happy hours, outings, and other play
times. We keep a kitchen stocked with snacks and have a budget for quality of
life improvements.

\------------

How to apply

\------------

In addition to a resume and a short cover letter, please send us some links to
view your code. We want to know something about the projects you share. What
went well? What could have been better? Please contact us at jobs@tugginc.com.

Thank you and we look forward to hearing from you!

------
sh1mmer
San Francisco - Uber Technology, Full time roles [WILL RELOCATE]

Last month I posted about some of the stuff we have going on at Uber and a
bunch of the teams emailed me to share their interesting work too.

 _tl;dr_ Uber needs more amazing engineers across the board. If you are smart,
learn fast, and great to work with then you should talk to us. You can email
me personally _tomc at uber dot com_ or apply online
[https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?team=Engineering](https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?team=Engineering)

All the teams have perks including 401k, medical, dental, monthly uber
credits, gym stipend, relocation, etc.

Our core technologies at Uber include Python, Node.js, Backbone.js, iOS,
Android, PostgreSql, mySQL, Puppet, and Redis but we've also had amazing
engineers join the team from many background including C#, Java, Scala, C++,
and many more. Mostly we are just looking for people who are good at what they
do.

\---

Here are some of the specific engineering roles we have open right now:

Mobile Engineer - With over a million downloads on both iOS and Android (not
to mention the mobile web app) you'll get to work on an app that your users
will not just use but rely on every day. We also have a shiny new code base
for Android KitKat to make use of the best new features of the platform. Our
small mobile team is having a huge impact. Android
([http://grnh.se/b6k308](http://grnh.se/b6k308)) iOS
([http://grnh.se/h6y1cw](http://grnh.se/h6y1cw))

Infrastructure Engineer - Uber is growing like crazy and our infrastructure
team supports that growth. Help us deploy our distributed systems to data
centers worldwide, while keeping stringent SLAs. We are looking for engineers
with strong backgrounds in infrastructure, multi data center deployment, etc.
[http://grnh.se/tm8clj](http://grnh.se/tm8clj)

Supply Engineering - Ever wonder why Uber is such a great service to use? It's
because we make it awesome for drivers too! By making amazing tools for the
drivers who use our software we help them provide riders with the best
experience. The Supply Engineering team works with nearly every team at Uber
to make the drivers' experience first class.
[http://grnh.se/ph5ak7](http://grnh.se/ph5ak7)

Data Scientist/Engineer - Build real-time signal processing systems, manage
the economics and efficiency of Uber’s marketplace. Hack on estimated time of
arrival, routing, dynamic pricing, demand forecasting and supply positioning.
[http://grnh.se/r1yh7p](http://grnh.se/r1yh7p)

Realtime Engineering (my team) - Work on one of the largest real-time
dispatching systems in the world. Our system is a highly available,
distributed cluster. We use technologies like Node.js, C/C++, and Scala to
handle every Uber request and all communication with mobile devices.
[http://grnh.se/e8cpsa](http://grnh.se/e8cpsa)

Web Applications Engineer - The Uber experience isn't complete without a web
presence, so we are looking for engineers who love Javascript, Node.js, OOCSS,
and other modern web technologies to build scalable websites supporting
millions of unique monthly visitors from all over the globe.
[http://grnh.se/buw840](http://grnh.se/buw840)

Partnerships Engineering - Drive the Uber platform forward by leveraging
business relationships and technology to further integrate Uber into the daily
lives of our users. Hack on mobile applications, high-volume APIs and world-
class operational tools. [http://grnh.se/ywlr24](http://grnh.se/ywlr24)

Payments Engineering - Uber works on every continent (except Antiarctica) so
we have to accept lots of ways for people to pay and get paid. You can work on
one of the widest set of online payment solutions of any platform including
all the major credit cards, Google Wallet, PayPal, and Alipay with still more
on the way! [http://grnh.se/tvuj54](http://grnh.se/tvuj54)

------
diggan
Barcelona, Spain - Typeform - Full time workers, no remote

Typeform is a startup in sunny Barcelona, creating the next generation of
forms and surveys on the web. We are heavily focused on great UX with the user
in mind and we’re now looking for the best frontend developers Barcelona and
Spain has to offer us to help us build a scalable and maintainable frontend.

As a frontend engineer at Typeform, you would be responsible for creating and
innovating on every cornerstone in the frontend platform at Typeform. This
means you should be exceptional at writing Javascript (with Coffeescript) that
works without any problems in the most popular browsers (at least IE8 and up!)
but also HTML and CSS that works excellent for all our current and future
users.

You should have a solid understanding of software architecture and design
patterns. You should know OOP from the inside out and would be great if you
have a great desire to innovate, learn about new technologies and also be
ready to take a part in the building of the product.

Currently, we use (but not limited to) the following technologies:

* HTML and CSS

* JavaScript for web and backend (using Coffeescript)

* PHP

We have the following requirements for you as a developer:

* Multiple years of experience with frontend development

* A strong will to learn more about the technologies you use

* Expert OOP programmer

* Experience in writing automated tests to ensure functionality and quality

* You love Git without any borders

* Making yourself understandable in the english language in a business situation (medium / high level of english)

* Know how to develop web application for cross-browser/device usage

* Good understanding of graphics programming

* You are a highly flexible individual that likes to take a pro-active role to innovate, learn and participate in a exciting startup, in a exciting city that plans to do great things

If one or more items below matches you, you’re probably the guy/gal we’re
looking for!

* Expert in TDD or similar methodology

* Familarity in working Agile

* Degree in computer science

* Knowledge in PHP/nodeJS

* Good knowledge about UX

Please fill in this questionnaire to apply for the job position:

[https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU](https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU)

We're also looking for a bunch of other people! So if you want to work for a
startup in Barcelona, look at our Jobfluent page (
[http://www.jobfluent.com/author/typeform/](http://www.jobfluent.com/author/typeform/)
)

If you have any questions or just want to chat about the future of forms
online, feel free to contact me at victor@typeform.com

------
ljf
Gamesys - London UK

\--------------------------

Good morning, Hacker News! Gamesys is hiring across the entire business.

We’ve been around since 2001, and have quietly grown to more than 900 people
in 7 locations worldwide, with our headquarters in London, United Kinfdom.
We’re one of the world’s most successful online entertainment businesses, with
total wagering across all our games exceeding $6.4 billion in 2012.

Facebook chose us as the first company to launch a cash gaming application on
their platform, and our latest success story is the hugely popular multiplayer
adventure game ‘Here Be Monsters’.

2014 is set to be a great year. We’ve partnered with Tropicana Casinos and
Caesar’s Palace, and recently acquired the Virgin Games brand.

We’re a big company with a strong focus on our Developers, who make up well
over half of the workforce. Whichever team you join we follow an AGILE
methodology, and there are lots of different projects to keep you interested.
We launch a new game somewhere in our empire every 2 weeks, so there is always
something to do!

If you’re interested, please send your CV to liam.ford@gamesys.co.uk and I'll
pass it on to the team.

\---

Games Developers with experience developing games for mobile or the web.
You’ll need to have worked with either Lua, AS3 or JavaScript and be
comfortable switching between scripting languages. Eclipse and Intellij IDEs
are also essential, as is a thorough grounding in OOP best practice.

-

Flash Developers who are comfortable building games, promotional tools or
landing pages. You’ll be a master with Flash ActionScript 3, HTML5,
JavaScript, CSS as well as design packages like Photoshop or Illustrator. MVC
like robot legs or pureMVC are also a must-have.

-

Java Developer (Poker & Games Platform) is one of our critical roles. The team
are re-architecting our Poker & Games Platforms to modernise some legacy
systems, and we need plenty of new breed OO Java developers who are focused on
the server-side with a thorough understanding of message driven architecture.
Experience with MongoDB, Neo4j, Hazelcast or ActiveMQ would help.

-

Java Developer (Core Platform) to work on the re-architecting project from a
different angle. The Core Platform is a high-volume distributed system,
managing up to 140,000 transactions per second at peak times. Core Java,
Hadoop and NoSQL are all essential.

-

Java Developer (Third Party Integration) is a great role for a junior Java
Developer looking for a role where they can keep adding new skills. You’ll
need experience with RESTful APIs and caching technologies like Memcache or
Ehcache and Persistent Disks.

-

Software Build Engineers who can manage and troubleshoot our virtual
environments. We’re looking to introduce some automation to our systems, and
need hands-on engineers who can use Puppet, Bamboo, Nexus and Git.

-

Datawarehouse Developers to fit into one of our strongest teams. You’ll have
SQL or Oracle DB skills, and will be working with the IBM DB2 data warehousing
suite. Very strong SQL skills and experience are an absolute requirement.

-

iOS Developers to work in our Games Studio and the Social Gaming division.
We’re open and flexible about your skills, as long as you’ve got professional
experience building and releasing web apps.

-

QA Engineers across the entire business, working in the Games Studio, Social
Gaming, on the Core Platform and everywhere else that code is being written!

\- Any questions just let me know.

~~~
as_hamza
your company URL is reported as "This website presents a higher than normal
possibility of carrying malware or security threats that could affect your
computer" Please check it

------
wdhaines
Indiegogo (www.indiegogo.com)—San Francisco, CA

We're a team of engineers, musicians, tri-athletes, designers, activists,
filmmakers, and writers, united by a shared passion to empower people across
the world to turn their dreams into reality.

Realities like: * Helping the Oatmeal’s Matthew Inman to open a Nikola Tesla
Museum: [http://igg.me/p/204900/](http://igg.me/p/204900/) * Rallying the
YouTube community to increase nonprofit awesomeness in the world:
[http://igg.me/at/p4a2013/](http://igg.me/at/p4a2013/) * Building a 13-foot
high statue of a T-Rex with Christopher Walken’s head:
[http://igg.me/p/390984/](http://igg.me/p/390984/)

Over the last few years, we’ve turned our vision of building the world’s
funding platform from the dream a scrappy team of 5 into the reality of a
90-person team and $40 million plus in VC backing. Mo’ money, mo’ problems,
eh? Our newfound scale has set us up to succeed as the open crowdfunding
platform for the whole world—and scale brings a whole new set of engineering
challenges that might interest you.

Do any of these challenges grab your attention? Let us know! * Dev/Ops
Engineer
([http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=oGtsYfwj,Job](http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=oGtsYfwj,Job)):
help us build out the infrastructure that’s serving millions of dollars in
funds raised each month * Software Engineer, Web
([http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=oB0oYfwH,Job](http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=oB0oYfwH,Job)):
we’re a Rails shop at heart; let’s scale that codebase to support the world *
iOS Engineer
([http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=oLSGYfw1,Job](http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=oLSGYfw1,Job)):
help us build our first-gen mobile app!

Our engineering approach: * Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, iOS 7 SDK, Backbone.js,
AngularJS, LESS, Elasticsearch, Amazon Redshift, Chef * We’re an agile shop
(somewhere between XP and scrum), and our project teams decide their own
working standards * We already have one of the most diverse engineering teams
in San Francisco, and we’re working to change the tech community as a whole
(see [http://igg.me/at/LesbiansWhoTech/](http://igg.me/at/LesbiansWhoTech/)
and [http://igg.me/at/BGCTheRemix/](http://igg.me/at/BGCTheRemix/)) * We’re
language agnostic when we hire—we're open to talking to engineers with
strength in Python, PHP, Java, Perl, etc., as long as you enjoy working with
RoR and are willing to learn!

Our next year is all about execution—there’s never been a better time to join
the team.

~~~
poweribo
Was the Christopher Walken Rex real? looks like a scam. no proof was ever
produced that it was actually built. They posted a picture of wood, on a home
depot, inside a hardware store. There was no update between the wood picture
and completion of the project. They just said it was done and "sorry for the
short notice".

~~~
wdhaines
It is indeed real. Check it out:
[http://rhgproductions.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-finished-
rex-...](http://rhgproductions.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-finished-rex-and-
gang.html)

------
newfund
Fast-growing group of companies / investment fund looking for analysts /
associates

Business Analyst and Associate (San Francisco Preferred) Intern (SF Preferred,
Remote could be ok for the right candidate)

We are a few entrepreneurs/investors looking for a hard-working, jack of all
trades to help us scale our business operations. We have a seed-stage
investment fund, a small hedge fund, and three startups (one consumer
internet, one enterprise financial services, and one consumer packaged goods)
- you will have the opportunity to work on all of them. Our backgrounds are
varied - one former venture capitalist, one hedge fund analyst, one former
consultant with a successful startup exit, one corporate / M&A lawyer, one
Ph.D, and one musician/startup junkie. We all are friends and started working
together in the past year - we have a lot of fun together which makes work a
breeze.

You should be results-driven and analytical, with a willingness to learn new
skills: For the intern and analyst role, we need people to be sales-driven who
write web content, collect customer feedback, and research markets. The
associate role is for someone who can establish partnerships, help investment
diligence, and get dirty building models in excel.

Like the rest of us on the team, you should be in love with the Internet and
everything you can do with it. You should enjoy solving tricky problems and be
a great communicator, in person, on the phone and in writing. You should be
analytical and willing to take on a bunch of different things.

We're looking for a few different roles: one would be a recent college grad
who is ready for the startup experience, and another for someone with a couple
of years of experience in banking or consulting. We're also open to the idea
of an intern. The position is full-time and reports directly to successful
serial entrepreneurs.

You’ll work from our headquarters in the mission district of San Francisco (or
remotely for the right person... perhaps someone with an ultimate goal to move
to SF).

Competitive compensation with $$ and equity for the right candidate – probably
beginning as a contractor and moving to full time as the business scales.
There will also be massive opportunity professional growth as you learn the
ins and outs of scaling a startup. If this describes you and the opportunity
seems exciting, lets talk! Send an email to thisisanewfund@gmail.com to
introduce yourself. We’ll be happy to fill you on the details of our companies
and tell you more about the opportunities. Sorry for our stealthness - some of
our stuff isn't ready for prime time yet!

------
ashleyjohn
ACADEMIA.EDU DOWNTOWN San Francisco FULL TIME Engineers

WORK with CEO Richard Price WORK with CTO Ben Lund WORK with 9 Senior
Engineers WORK with the mission to make life better

BUILD a killer recommendation engine immersed in Machine Learning and NLP
BUILD our next major platform called “Peer Review” from Scratch TACKLE all
things related to Scalability, Storage, and Speed VENTURE into mobile

HACK because that’s what you love to do CONTRIBUTE to positive changes OPEN
SCIENCE, join ACADEMIA.EDU

We are Hiring a Team to Build a Better Future

Here at Academia.edu you will have an opportunity to join an agile team of 9
Engineers who are all making a positive impact on the world by contributing to
a movement called Open Science. As a member of our team you will be given a
lot of autonomy to choose projects that interest you the most and the ability
to make product decisions with our CTO Ben Lund and CEO Richard Price.

We are currently tackling five incredibly difficult product challenges. Some
of these projects have been attempted by larger companies and have failed. In
order to be successful we will need to think way outside-of-the-box and take a
leap into the unknown…

Peer Review

We want to build a peer review platform that allows layers of discussion on
top of a single document. One of the biggest challenges we face is that
contextual commenting at a large scale has yet to be achieved. In order to be
successful we need to find original and novel solutions because simple
approaches like putting a blog-style comment box at the end of the paper has
been tried before and has not been effective.

To build Peer Review we must figure out a way to transform all the wide array
of styles from any given PDF paper to a clean and consistent format that is
embedded for a suitable commenting UI. We are experimenting to build a rich
inline-commenting and discussion interface as well as a reputation system that
surfaces quality comments.

Interface Design

We currently have 7.5 million users who upload their research papers. Academia
converts these PDFs to HTLM5 to display in the browser. We face the challenges
of building web UIs for scientific content such as 3D molecular visualizations
and tools for exploring genetic sequences. We will also build back-end
parsers, converters, and storage schemes to enable these UIs.

Recommendation Engine

We have a news feed that displays recommended papers to our users. Currently
we use a simple rule-based system where papers are tagged by research
interests and our users can follow those research interests. In addition, our
users can follow each other. We want our users to feel as if they are
attending an amazing conference where everything we show them is the most
relevant and up-to-date information that is available in their field.

In order to improve our recommendation engine, we will be immersed in Natural
Language Processing and Machine Learning. We want to identify which particular
field of the paper it correlates to (math, biochemistry, anthropology, etc.)
and the type of document (original research, a review article, a conference
presentation, a lecture note or some other content). Using everything from a
paper’s previous viewers on Academia.edu to its author and content to its
place in the citation graph, we want to determine the relevance of a
particular document to a particular user. Lastly, using large-scale data
analysis we want to identify trending papers, highlight influential
researchers and help the public uncover important new work more quickly and
reliably.

Mobile App

Academia does not have a mobile app but we are dedicated to building one!

Working with a clean slate, we will design and build a mobile API that
displays Academia’s core features. These features will include the user
profile, upload papers, news feed, analytic data, and the ability to make
comments on papers (Peer Review). In order to build a dynamic mobile API, we
will write easy-to-use client libraries in a wide range of scripting languages
that will encourage integration with Academia’s data, content and identity
into their apps.

Speed, Scale, & Storage

Our engineering team will have to build highly scalable systems that
effectively store and analyze our entire stream of hits. We have built an
analytics dashboard so that every user can see how many people viewed their
profile and how many people have read their uploaded papers. We enabled this
feature by storing structured data in DynamoDB- currently 343 million rows and
growing 10% per month. We want to build features that require more
sophisticated aggregations on this data than DynamoDB can provide.

Furthermore we will need to figure out how to effectively store massive
amounts of data while increasing the speed of our product especially to parts
of the world where there is slower internet connections. This is important
because areas in the world with slower connections tend to be where
researchers can benefit the most from open access to research. Our platform
must be useable for them too.

Future at Academia.edu

We have a fun and agile team and we are growing (our site usage grows 10% per
month)! We have the resources to make our mission come true. We just raised
$11 million from Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True Ventures. We're
based in Downtown San Francisco.

Chat with Ashley

If you think you would be interested in solving some of these technical
problems then please do not hesitate to contact ashley[at]academia.edu.

------
eiphany06
INTERN/VISA

Slice -
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)
\- Palo Alto, CA

Slice is a wonderful place to grow as an entrepreneur, engineer, designer,
data scientist, and statistical scientist.

You will be surrounded by brilliant, compassionate team members. This is an
inspirational place to evolve as an entrepreneur and programmer, and the elite
level of leadership among the founders, who are also professors at Stanford
Graduate School of Business, is unparalleled. The networking and mentorship
opportunities are truly amazing when immersed in this environment.

Some opportunities include the following:

Product Data Analyst
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1093](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1093)

What's the job

We are seeking a Product Data Analyst to join the Slice Intelligence
Measurement Science team. This person will support daily qa of critical, time
sensitive, client bound data. The analyst will use his or her data analytical
skills and attention to detail to quality stamp the data before it leaves
Slice’s doors. Ability to thrive and succeed in a fast-paced start-up
environment is the key to success.

Responsibilities:

· Conducting qa on data and reports · Writing sql queries to pull data from
database · Use of BI tool such as Tableau to help with qa inquiries · Signing
off on reports before they are supplied to clients · Recommending novel
approaches to data qa and implementing them

Requirements:

· Bachelors with a quant background high desirable · Familiarity with SQL a
big plus · Training or education with statistical methods a big plus · Good
communications skills and positive demeanor · Willingness to learn and grow

Who we are:

Founded by proven entrepreneurs out of Stanford, Slice is a consumer internet
company based in downtown Palo Alto that is venture backed by Lightspeed, DCM,
Eric Schmidt and other top Valley investors. We're a bright and talented team
that's chock-full of consumer internet experience with a passion for
delighting our users through amazing product experiences and thoughtful
customer service. Oh and we LOVE to have fun!

What we do: Slice is solving a very big and important problem: we're changing
the way that people interact with the stuff they buy AFTER they buy it. And
we're doing this by tackling it at the source of where people get their
electronic receipts: the email inbox. We're using email data to create fun and
useful consumer applications and experiences. Our popular flagship app for iOS
and Android provides an easy way for consumers to manage & track all of their
purchases and even save money with price drop alerts. Why we're cool: Well our
users certainly think we are (check out the reviews on the app stores). But
the media love us as well! We've been named one of 7 "Startups to Watch" by
Inc. Magazine, and to Entrepreneur Magazine's list of 100 Brilliant Companies.
We've also gotten tons of shoutouts from the press and media such as the NBC's
Today Show, Real Simple, CNN, and Lifehacker just to name a few.

Resumes/Linkedin/project pages/portfolios to hannahft [at] stanfordalumni.org.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in California if you are
able to start immediately (within the hiring timeline).

~~~
eiphany06
CORRECTION: FULL-TIME DATA ANALYST POSITION NOT INTERNSHIP.

SEE LIST OF FULL-TIME OPPORTUNITIES HERE:
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)

(HAVE ONE SOFTWARE ENGINEERING INTERNSHIP!)

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time Hiring UI
Developer, Lead UI/UX Designer, Platform Engineers Jobs@WebAction.com

At WebAction, we're working on a platform that shrinks the gap between you and
diverse, physically disparate data at petabyte scale. WebAction is a company
based in the San Francisco Bay Area, providing an end-to-end platform that
aims to enable the next generation of real-time, data driven applications.
Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records,
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.
We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a private equity firm
with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the Lead UI/UX Designer Position:

If you love data visualization and creating beautiful interfaces, this is the
perfect place for you. WebAction is one of the few opportunities where you can
create an interface to the world's most valuable, real-time data.

Responsibilities:

-Help define the user model and interfaces for new and existing WebAction products

-Communicate your design ideas clearly by rapidly iterating high level and/or detailed storyboards, mockups and prototypes.

-Gauge the usability of new and existing products, and making constructive suggestions for change.

Requirements:

-Strong, clean visual design sense.

-Proven record of designing usable web and mobile interfaces.

Nice to haves:

-Significant experience working in the startup world

-BS in Human-Computer Interaction or related field or equivalent experience.

For the UI Developer Position:

Responsibilities

\- Code user interface components for a real-time big data dashboard

\- Optimize code for performance and usability

\- Contribute innovative ideas for new dashboard features

\- Collaborate with platform engineers to coordinate user interface with back-
end functionality

Requirements:

\- Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

\- Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment

\- Portfolio of deployed projects

Nice to Haves

\- Experience working with real-time, data-intensive user interfaces

\- Experience with D3.js or other data visualization libraries

\- Experience with Backbone.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to work on a scalable,
highly optimized data management infrastructure. We ask that you have the
following skills:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper),

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- Experience with HBase or Cassandra

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
zinxq
Refresh, Inc. Mountain View, CA

Apply at: jobs@refresh.io H1B transfer applicants welcome.

Who we are: Refresh is a Silicon Valley startup located in downtown Mountain
View, just blocks from CalTrain. We recently raised $10M from top VC’s
Foundation Capital, Redpoint and Charles River Ventures. Our current team
includes Google, Microsoft, Yahoo, LinkedIn, and Salesforce veterans, as well
as Stanford and Harvard alum.

We’ve built a well-reviewed iOS app and Google Glassware that have been
written about in Inc., FastCompany, Venture Beat, and ComputerWorld, and we’re
just getting started.

Who we’re looking for:

\-----------------------

• QA/Test Engineer

You're someone so good at finding and isolating bugs, they sense your presence
and immediately surrender themselves to you. You’re part tester, part bug-
hunter and when appropriate, bug fixer.

Responsibilities:

• Automated and Manual testing. • Writing and executing automated tests for
both web and iOS environments. • Implementing and creating regression systems.

• Finding bugs in front-end web and iOS - following them through to the back-
end. • Logging and tracking bugs in a bug database. • Supporting Customer
Service to help resolve field issues immediately.

Requirements:

• 3+ years testing web and/or iOS apps.

• Knowledge of bug tracking, writing test plans, test cases in Java.

• Coding experience in Java, Javascript, and/or Objective-C.

• Hands-on mobile automation experience with FoneMonkey, MonkeyTalk, Selenium,
Frank, UI Automation, KIF a plus.

• Not afraid to get your hands dirty fixing someone else’s code.

• Passion for problem solving, detail oriented.

• Strong written and verbal communication skills.

• Bachelor’s degree.

\-----------------------

Java Engineer

We’re hiring passionate Java developers to add to our existing great team. New
grads - you have a few significant Java projects you can show us. Experienced
engineers - you have years of experience on large Java projects with high-
performance requirements. If you're awesome in some other language but willing
to learn Java, we’re happy to talk to you to. Our primary goal is hire great
engineers.

Responsibilities:

The function of our back-end system is to pull, on-demand, data from dozens of
data sources (in parallel), parse and semi-structure the input, create and
package the results to be shipped back to the user device. If you’re thinking
thousands of threads, hundreds of network connections, awesome caching layers,
and lots of machines – you’re thinking Refresh.io. And of course, this all has
to be done in real-time, or at least as fast as data providers can feed it.

Requirements: • Passionate, crack shot coder in at least one popular computer
language.

• You’ve built stuff. Stuff you can show us. Stuff you can’t wait to show us!

• You care about performance - you know there’s a user waiting for your code
to finish.

• Experience developing Java apps is huge

• Multi-threading and Mongo experience are a plus.

\-----------------------

• Android Engineer

Refresh is building a mobile system to better prepare you. We’re a strong,
diverse team. We care how code runs and how users experience it.

If you’re an Android developer with a successful track record of launching
Android apps and have an interest in working on Google Glass, we’d love to
talk to you.

Responsibilities:

• Contribute heavily to the conceptualization and design of Refresh on the
Android Platform

• Implementing custom native user interfaces using the latest Android
programming techniques

• Interfacing Android client with Refresh’s extensive back-end intelligence
systems

• Maintaining and evolving Refresh’s Android product experience

• Analyzing and optimizing UI and back-end application code for efficiency and
performance

Requirements:

2+ years Android Development (android sdk, ndk, apk packaging) Published apps
in the Play store (or something far enough along to show) Strong Java language
skills and Client-Server networking experience History of starting projects as
well as jumping into existing architecture Experience developing UI’s working
with user interface specifications, wire-frame modeling and with UI designers
Working experience with source code repositories such as git or Subversion
Possess an aesthetic for good code design and good user experience design
Knowledge of iOS development a plus

~~~
hainguyen
Are you looking for summer interns with experience in iOS and Web development?
Thanks!

------
james_gancos
West Hollywood / Los Angeles, CA - www.universalpoints.com - FULL TIME

About Universal Points:

Mission: To improve the travel experience by bringing independent hotels and
guests closer together.

Product: Universal Points is a turn-key points platform for independent hotels
offering 5% rewards that are automatically redeemable via PayPal or other
options. Participating hotels will be able to drive more direct bookings,
attract new business guests, and deliver more personalized service. We have a
product in the market with clients and are in rapid growth mode.

Team: Small startup team located in West Hollywood on Sunset Blvd. Angel
investors include the CEO of Yelp, Social+Capital VC firm, a Harvard Business
School professor, and multiple hotel owners.

Hiring for 3 Full Time positions:

1) Ruby on Rails Developer

Who we’re looking for: You’re passionate about coding and learning new
technologies. You’re looking to expand the depth of your experience and
knowledge in the best practices for software engineering and development. You
want to learn more about startups and want to be a part of a small team.

Experience we’d like to see: •Experience in another language other than Ruby
or Javascript •Front-end skills including: Javascript, JQuery, Bootstrap,
HTML, CSS •Ability to design software with ERD, Class, Flow, and Sequence
diagrams •Github •PostgresSQL

More on this position at: [https://angel.co/l/pGbbg](https://angel.co/l/pGbbg)

2) Director of Sales

We are looking for an individual to lead the sales efforts of our
organization.

This position is our first internal sales hire, so we are looking for the
candidate that can hit the ground running & CLOSE BUSINESS while at the same
time take our sales processes to the next level and shape & grow our sales
platform. We value intelligence, curiosity, drive, creativity, persistence,
coach-ability, and above all PRIOR PROVEN SUCCESS. Qualified candidates need
to be HUNTERS and eager to make cold calls at all times. They must have an
enthusiastic approach and be described by friends as no less than ALWAYS
OPTIMISTIC.

This position will report to the CEO and will require close coordination with
our CTO, development team, and our Marketing & Social Media Manager, among
others. This is a great opportunity to make a significant contribution to our
business and to change the hotel business for the better.

More on this position at:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13096390?trk=job_nov](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13096390?trk=job_nov)

3) Marketing & Social Media Manager / “Growth Hacker”

We're looking for a SAVVY, PASSIONATE, INTELLIGENT, FLEXIBLE, POSITIVE and
EXCEPTIONALLY CREATIVE Marketing & Social Media Manager / “Growth Hacker” who
wants to help transform the world’s hotel business.

If you are sharp and looking for a fun, fast-paced, supportive environment,
this is a great opportunity to make a significant contribution to our
business. This role is responsible for: Growing our business from a
member/guest perspective, helping to fine-tune our products for maximum
effectiveness, reaching out to potential new clients and partners, and
building exciting campaigns to share our story and grow our member base.

More on this position at:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/12953227?trk=job_nov](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/12953227?trk=job_nov)

Thanks for your interest, and feel free to contact us directly if you're
interested in a position.

-James Gancos (CEO & Co-Founder; james.gancos@universalpoints.com) -Michael Chu (CTO & Co-Founder; michael@universalpoints.com)

------
alpha_ori
Wanted: Programming Unicorn.

We aren't asking for much here at SwiftStack. All we need is someone that's

    
    
       * An experienced, opinionated crafter of scalable distributed systems
       * Possessed of a deep and abiding knowledge of Linux
       * A brilliant Python developer, steeped in the Web
       * Excited about deployment and knowledgeable about packaging and 
         the infrastructure that goes into getting nontrivial software systems 
         from "here" to "there"
       * Oh yeah, and it would be peachy if that person was really good at 
         front end development so they could give our users a smooth, 
         comprehensible experience that masks the inherent complexity 
         under the hood.
    

(We'll supply the horn.)

OK, maybe that is a big ask. It’s true, at a small (but growing) company, we
do wear many hats, so the more you fit the above description, the better. But
what we're really looking for is a smart, talented, intellectually curious
engineer with a strong background in at least one of the above skills and
aspirations to grow in one or more of the others.

We've got a multi-talented engineering team and a host of compelling software-
related challenges in many different arenas, and by the time you're done here,
you'll have broad and deep enough experience that you'll have earned your
unicorn horn, and no can take that away from you. Because you'd stab them.
With your unicorn horn.

Who the heck are we?

At SwiftStack we're building software to help people create petabyte scale
object storage infrastructure in their own data center instantaneously. At our
core, we use Swift, OpenStack's object storage technology, but we're building
an orchestration layer that does the easy things for you, makes the hard
things easy, and makes the impossible possible.

Why join SwiftStack?

    
    
       * You'll be part of a small team of highly skilled people who are also 
         very nice folks and would totally help you out in a pinch.
       * You'll be joining a company at a perfect size -- just big enough to 
         have momentum, but small enough that the decisions you make will have 
         a real impact on its course.
       * You'll get valuable experience building a product meant to manage massive 
         amounts of data. At scale, there are no easy problems.
       * Swift is Open Source technology, and part of one of the most important Open 
         Source initiatives in recent history: OpenStack. You'd be writing code that 
         people all over the world would use, including the likes of Wikipedia and CERN. 
    

If you've ever wanted to write code that has an impact, and we know you have,
this is a good place to do it. Drop us a line at jobs@swiftstack.com, take a
look at [http://swiftstack.com/jobs/](http://swiftstack.com/jobs/), and/or
check out our puzzles at
[https://swiftstack.com/jobs/puzzles/](https://swiftstack.com/jobs/puzzles/).
Thanks!

~~~
wpietri
Hi, HNers. I worked with Orion a few years back and wanted to say publicly
that he's awesome. Smart, chill, reasonable, and funny. I'll definitely be
passing this along to friends.

~~~
alpha_ori
Thanks, wpietri!

------
paf31
DICOM Grid - Phoenix AZ, or REMOTE, no H1B, no recruiters or agencies, US only
- JavaScript Developer

DICOM Grid, a SaaS start-up in the healthcare technology field, is looking for
a JavaScript developer to maintain and enhance DICOM Grid’s front-end medical
image sharing and reading web application. You will report to the Director of
Dev Ops.

Familiarity with modern front-end web development is essential, including but
not limited to HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, LESS, JQuery, Underscore, Handlebars,
Backbone. Experience working in the medical industry (DICOM, HL7, PACS, etc.)
would be a bonus, but is not required.

The ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal
supervision, and be enthusiastic about keeping up-to-date with the latest web
technologies.

The team is distributed with team members working remotely in Phoenix, Los
Angeles, Boston, and New York. Position Responsibilities

\- Plan, evaluate, implement, test and document new features and bug fixes for
the DICOM Grid web application.

\- Work with other development team members to integrate with backend
services.

\- Work with DevOps to deploy code into our production and UAT environments.

\- Work with customers and professional services to gather requirements.

\- Conform to company standard operating procedures.

What qualifies you to join?

\- A combination of a college degree in CS, Math, Physics, or related,
relevant work experience, and/or a strong open source portfolio.

\- General interest in the healthcare field.

\- Strong communication and interpersonal skills.

\- High enthusiasm and desire to work on an entrepreneurial team.

\- Roll-up-the sleeves attitude is a must.

\- Meticulous attention to detail with strong organization skills

\- Heavy emphasis will be placed on problem solving skills, personal
initiative and good people management/relationship skills. Sense of humor is
mandatory.

Logistics

\- This is virtual position, you must be able to work from home effectively

\- Base salary and stock options depend on experience; health insurance, paid
holidays and vacation are part of the package.

Send your resume along with links to your StackOverflow, GitHub profiles, etc.
to pfreeman+hn@dicomgrid.com. For bonus points, include a solution to the
following short task, including code in JavaScript or the frontend language of
your choice: given a JSON object conforming to the schema { value: ...,
collapsed: (true|false), children: [...] }, where children is an array of
objects conforming to the same schema, and a function render taking values to
DOM elements, layout the information for read-only display, with the ability
to expand/collapse individual nodes. The aim of the exercise is to demonstrate
familiarity with Javascript, so a very basic UI is all that is needed.

~~~
saturdayplace
You mention remote work, but the listing on your site explicitly says the
candidate must be willing to relocate.

~~~
paf31
Remote work is fine for the right candidate. Most of our team is distributed
across the US as described in the post.

------
jetsnoc
Idaho (remote or on-site)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

I'm a senior manager at KickBack. KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held
company founded in 1999 that specializes in customer specific marketing and
payments for over 1000 US clients. We're a bootstrapped and profitable start-
up. We're building a nation-wide coalition loyalty program and already have
thousands of clients and thousands of locations on the program. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies - one that is an anchor partner in
our coalition loyalty program. As the Director of Software Development I need
some help! You will be joining a medium sized team of 13 developers. If you
are interested in any of these positions my contact information is under my
profile.

-

Data Scientist

I am looking for a world-class data scientist to get in to the minds of our
customers. Your job will be to analyze our "large" data-sets, identify
patterns, determine consumer sentiment and provide them with incredible offer.
Looking for someone with extensive programming and modeling experience using
the Hadoop ecosystem. At KickBack you will research and implement new scalable
learning algorithms and data mining techniques including sequential data
models, variable discretization, feature extraction, selection, and
construction. Machine learning a plus. We're looking for an expert someone we
would consider a "game changer" and are paying accordingly.

-

UX Designer

I am looking for someone who can create beautiful user interfaces that are
simple, elegant and flow well. You will be designing web and mobile interfaces
and assisting developers in understanding whether the customer should swipe
left, right or possibly not at all.

-

Project Manager

I need a strong PM/Business Analyst to assist us in managing all of this.
We're a loose agile shop and have a few projects kicking off that I need you
to scope out..

-

Back-end Developer

I am looking for a pro that can create scalable back-ends. Message queues,
concurrency and fault tolerance should be second-nature to you.

-

Front-end Developer

I am looking for an expert in AngularJS whom can pair with our aforementioned
world-class back-end developer. Heck, if you aren't an angular pro, anyone
with amazing front-end skills will do, you can pick-up our framework or
suggest a better one as you work in to the role. UX skills a plus. Like any
start-up, we're big on usability.

-

Mobile Developer

I am looking for two mobile developers. We have a specific vision for our
mobile platform and have already moved past html5 interfaces to native
applications to improve performance.

-

SecOps

Do you breathe ciphers, best practices and feel strongly about data privacy?
We need a good security operations engineer to help us maintain industry
compliances. Your job will be to ensure overall server, network and systems
security.

-

DevOps

(Multiple positions) We're looking for a Hadoop cluster administrator and an
overall DevOps engineer proficient in Chef, Celery, Message Queues,
Networking, BGP AnyCast, etc. We'll always train the right candidate so junior
developers and candidates fresh out of a university are welcome to apply.
Thanks!

~~~
sbashyal
I sent an e-mail regarding your previous posts and you never responded. Any
specific reason?

~~~
jetsnoc
Bashyal - sorry! I found your email. Expect a reply shortly.

------
archerabi
OnDeck ( New York,NY) We are seeking Java Engineers & Web Engineers for our
Development Team to build cutting-edge web applications from the ground up
that will help millions of small businesses across the country gain access to
capital they need to grow their business. We are a tech startup backed by
Google and Peter Thiel (among others). We are a big proponent of cutting edge
open source tools. We do not believe in red tape and seek to securely empower
our development team to rapidly roll out new features. We welcome out-of-the-
box thinking, resourcefulness, and a desire to innovate

==========

About You:

==========

* Startup experience, and experience building scaling web applications.

* You have 2+ years of experience using the Java platform.

* You have 2-5+ years of experience working on web-based projects, with exposure to the full stack.

* You are comfortable with building object-oriented systems and have an eye for good design.

* Ideally, you’ve created a public GitHub project, posted answers on Stack Overflow, modified open-source code, or created some hacks that you’re proud of.

* You have at least a Bachelors degree in Computer Science.

=============================

At on Deck Capital, you will:

=============================

* Have a meaningful impact on the company's future, and share in the rewards accordingly.

* Be able to drive which technologies are used and which software development practices are followed.

* Work in a fun, fast-paced startup environment with some really cool and brilliant people.

* Be on a motivated team that gets a lot done.

======

Perks:

======

* Competitive salary, Stock options, 401K, Vision, Dental, Life, and Health insurance,

* In-office Happy Hour Wednesday’s

* Free drinks and snacks from our fridge

* Flexible time off and vacation policy.

Send your resumes to abhijithrc@ondeck.com or apply at
[https://www.ondeck.com/careers](https://www.ondeck.com/careers). Please
include links to github, stackoverflow, blogs etc.

Check out why we’re such a great company to work at:

* [https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news](https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news)

* [http://blog.ondeckcapital.com/blog/on-deck/on-deck-named-top...](http://blog.ondeckcapital.com/blog/on-deck/on-deck-named-top..).

* [https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news/34-articles/477-techcrunc...](https://www.ondeck.com/in-the-news/34-articles/477-techcrunc..).

* [http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2013/03/27/need-a-busine...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2013/03/27/need-a-busine..).

------
dagss
mCASH - Oslo, Norway - [http://mca.sh](http://mca.sh)

Product video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdgPQkHfp0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdgPQkHfp0Y)

 _We are looking for highly motivated individuals who share our belief in
mCASH 's potential to revolutionize payments, and that have the guts to see
that vision through. _

mCASH is a startup that integrates with banks, merchants, webshops and apps to
allow purchases and person-to-person transfers. Following a successful launch
in the Norwegian market last month and a fresh $7.2mm USD in venture capital
[1] from Northzone [2] and Entreé Capital [3], we are looking to scale up our
team and expand internationally.

There are many small and big projects in our pipeline, and we always strive to
improve on what we already have. As a member of our small team you'll have a
big impact on the trajectory of mCASH and shaping the company and product as
we continue to grow. We're an international team, with seven nationalities
represented at the office.

As an mCASH employee, you are passionate about your own field of expertise,
yet have the capacity to contribute to all parts of mCASH and are invigorated
by the challenges we face.

The cornerstone of mCASH — our payment infrastructure — is built on Python,
and we have launched native apps for iOS and Android. We are in the fortunate
position that we get to write bleeding edge payment- and data analysis
applications from the ground up — _we 'd like you to join in and help us_!

    
    
      == Requirements ==
    

\- A college degree in computer science, mathematics, engineering, physics or
a similar field

\- Ability to write elegant, well-documented and unit-tested code

\- Solid knowledge of least three different programming languages

\- Knowledge of Python in particular, or a similar language

\- You like to KISS :-*

\- A gutsy, proactive and I-can-do-this attitude that fits well with our
start-up mentality

\- A thorough understanding of the technology stack used in modern web
applications, from front-end to back-end

\- Statistics and machine learning experience is a plus

\- Strong algorithms and data structures background is a plus

\- You understand that knowledge sharing is fundamental in a fast-growing
business

\- Open Source contributions are a big plus - show us something you're proud
of!

\- You are based in (or willing to relocate to) Oslo

 _Faced with problems to solve, you are quick in evaluating the solution set,
are critical to your underlying assumptions, communicate efficiently with your
colleagues, and apply appropriate technologies at a high pace._

    
    
      == What we offer ==
    

Competitive salary and equity, pension plan, 5 weeks of paid vacation, free
health care, computer of your choice, standing desks, high-end mobile phone
and gadgets, free snacks and beverages, etc. Furthermore, at such a fast
moving company you’ll find opportunities rather than boundaries in every
single role. Your role may involve, but is not limited to:

\- Fraud detection and prevention

\- Determining out who wants what products at what price

\- Detecting system anomalies

\- Real-time analytics and metrics

\- Rapid prototyping/mocking of new ideas

\- Developing and maintaining back-end systems using Python

\- UX and front-end development across all of our platforms

Our offices are located in the heart of Oslo, in close proximity to public
transportation, cafés, restaurants, shopping centers, the sea and parks.

Send an email to jobs+hackernews@mcash.no to apply.

PS: .pdf or .txt > .doc(x)

[1] [http://pehub.com/2014/02/norwegian-mobile-payment-
provider-m...](http://pehub.com/2014/02/norwegian-mobile-payment-provider-
mcash-grabs-7-mln/)

[2] [http://northzone.com](http://northzone.com)

[3] [http://entreecap.com](http://entreecap.com)

------
ninefold_ben
Cloud Network Engineer - San Francisco

• Exciting start-up venture - funded by enterprise company

• Cutting edge technology – Linux/Networking/Ninefold platform

This exciting start-up venture, which is being heavily invested in by a
leading enterprise organisation, is looking for a Network Engineer with a can
do mindset. You will be cutting your teeth with the latest cutting edge open-
source technology, on the Ninefold platform, working with a team of like
minded passionate people here and in Australia.

You are the sort of person that loves technology - for you, IT is a way of
life, not a job, and you regularly attend local tech meet-up groups.

We’re breaking new ground and challenging the status quo, this is a superb
opportunity to join a tight team that is supportive and likes lots of
interaction. Being a rapidly growing company, the opportunity is yours to
develop your skills, add to your responsibilities, and build your career. You
will be working as part of a US based team while keeping correspondence with
your Australian based counterparts. If this appeals to you, and you are
looking to join an interesting company that innovates and is different from
the rest, please apply.

Key responsibilities:

• Day to day administration and support of the Ninefold network and systems in
a mixed Linux/Windows environment

• Executing network maintenance and management.

• Ensuring a smooth running of the complex Ninefold platform.

• 2nd/3rd level incident requests

• Working in synergy with your overseas counterparts

• Scripting/Automation tasks (Ruby experience preferred)

• Acting as a key team member on critical company projects/implementations

Skills and Experience required:

• Strong Linux Administration skills (RHEL, CentOS, Ubuntu) – essential

• Moderate networking skills – OSPF, Firewalls, Vlans

• Juniper networking experience – highly regarded

• Xenserver and Cloudplatform experience - desirable

• Experience with online web environments - highly desirable

• Experience with Cloud platforms – a must

• Solid scripting skills in at least one language - Ruby, Python, Bash

• Chef - highly desirable

• Basic understanding of Windows Server/Exchange - desirable not essential

About Ninefold:

Ninefold believes developers should spend more time coding and less time
deploying and monitoring their apps. We provide a platform for deploying and
hosting your Ruby on Rails apps with the option of your own virtual servers.
We built it on our own infrastructure, optimized it for performance and are
backed by a publicly listed parent company.

[https://ninefold.com/](https://ninefold.com/)

To apply please send your CV to benjamin@ninefold.com

------
alc277
Herndon, Virginia - PHP Web Application Developer - Marine Spill Response
Corporation (MSRC)

Not Your Average Job

As an employee of Marine Spill Response Corporation (MSRC), supporting oil
spill and emergency response operations will be the most important part of
your job. However, it will likely only comprise a small amount of your time.
The majority of your time will be working with a small team of developers
managing a number of mission critical web applications and websites. We are
looking for a creative and innovative full-stack developer who can help us
build and maintain our Intranet, company website and various other
applications. If you are looking for an interesting place to work this may be
the job for you!

Skills and Requirements

* Advanced Object Oriented PHP

* Proficient in HTML, CSS, Javascript, AJAX, jQuery, MooTools, JSON

* Experience in UX/UI Design

* Knowledge of Application Architectures and Design Patterns

* Proficient in MySQL and Relational Database Design

* Experience with Linux Server Administration and Shell Scripting

* Experience with Git Source Control

* Image Editing Skills

* Ability to work well independently and as part of our team

* Strong desire to learn

* Can take direction and provide constructive feedback

* A minimum of 4 years of extensive hands-on experience in a multidiscipline Information Systems Department including software programming and traditional computer data infrastructure support a must

Requirements Specific to Oil Spill Response

* During oil spill and emergency response operations the candidate could be called on to assist setting up, operating, and maintaining the Emergency Communications Package (ECP). Additional response assignments may include operating the communications command center of an Oil Spill Response Vessel (OSRV). To fulfill these requirements, the candidate is required to:

* Be on call and ready to respond 24 hours a day, 7 days a week

* Have sufficient credit to meet travel requirements

* Travel to emergency response locations

* Be subject to MSRC’s Medical Surveillance Program and random drug screens.

* Must meet the physical requirements of the job, including the ability to lift 35 pounds

Benefits

* MSRC offers a competitive benefits package, to include a 401(k) company match.

About MSRC

* MSRC is the largest, dedicated oil spill and emergency response organization in the United States and a not-for-profit organization. For more information about MSRC please visit our website at www.msrc.org.

Apply Here:
[http://msrc.theresumator.com/apply/yI6ynJ](http://msrc.theresumator.com/apply/yI6ynJ)

------
tashian
yerdle - San Francisco

We're hiring a whole-stack web developer. We're a new kind of store—stocked
from people's closets and garages—where everything costs $0.

[https://yerdle.com/jobs](https://yerdle.com/jobs)

    
    
        === About yerdle ===
    

Why should we always buy new, when there are millions of perfectly great items
sitting in closets and garages? How can we liberate these items and put them
back into good use? How can we make sharing the new shopping? This is why
yerdle exists. We help the world exchange second-hand goods for free. 80% of
things in our homes are used once per month or less. The average power drill
sees 6 minutes of use in its entire lifetime. There's 3 billion ft² of self-
storage space in the United States. That's, like, two San Franciscos of usable
stuff—just sitting there. Yerdle is changing that. People on yerdle give away
everything from kid’s clothes to kitchen tools and electronics. And we make it
easier to get something re-used rather than buy new. We aim to replace 25% of
new purchases with free, second-hand goods from others. In the process, we're
helping people save money and encouraging manufacturers to make better
products. We're looking for people who are passionate about our vision and who
want to use their skills to make the world a better place.

    
    
        === Team and Culture ===
    

We've been called 'unrepentant hippies'—and that's fine with us. This is a
top-shelf engineering team building a great product in a fast-paced
environment. We have developed deep trust and a lot of love as we've worked
together. It's a close-knit team, we like to pair, and we teach each other
every day. We have solid funding through incredible firms such as The Westly
Group and Claremont Creek as well as angels with deep expertise such as Lisa
Gansky, Adam Lowry and Andy Rappaport.

    
    
        === Workflow and Process ===
    

We're agile, we do daily standup, regular one-on-ones and project
retrospectives, and we have fun together—rock climbing, surfing, and hanging
out after work over beers. As an engineer at yerdle, you're more than a coder.
You will influence the product's direction, bring brilliant ideas and execute
them. We are polyglots, and most of our software is in Ruby, Objective-C, and
JavaScript. We love to pair and we often let tests drive our development. And
we code small (see our blog:
[http://codesmaller.com](http://codesmaller.com)).

    
    
        === Hours and Schedule ===
    

The day starts around 9am and we have a standup meeting at 10. We try to
schedule any other meetings early or late in the day, so the middle of the day
can be a great time to get the meat of the work done. Most people head out
around 6pm, but some nights we work a little later. Though yerdle is a 24/7
marketplace and we all have responsibilities in keeping it running smoothly,
we try to keep our weekends clear as a time for R&R.

------
dpickett
Boston, MA - Launch Academy - [http://www.launchacademy.com/careers/senior-
experience-engin...](http://www.launchacademy.com/careers/senior-experience-
engineer)

Do you enjoy mentoring other developers? Are you passionate about sharing your
knowledge with others? Help aspiring software engineers change their careers
and their lives as a Senior Experience Engineer at Launch Academy.

As a Senior Experience Engineer, you will both develop Launch Academy software
and mentor aspiring web developers. You will help 35 eager learners through
coding challenges and will build cool software, both with the students and
with the other founding members of a new, exciting, edTech business. In
addition, you will have the rare opportunity to deploy an app and have a
direct conversation with its primary users, our students, 3 minutes later.

 __Help our team: __

-Refine and deliver the Launch Academy curriculum - an aggressive amount of full-stack development education packed into a 10-week program

\- Assist us in the improvement of our proprietary learning management system,
Apollo

\- Mentor, advise, and coach 35 eager learners

 __Help our students (aka Launchers): __

\- Learn the basics and fundamentals of programming

\- Learn best practices in web standards and front end development

\- Develop skills as future architects of object oriented, database backed
applications

\- Grow and develop as technology professionals

\- Become involved members of the Ruby community

\- Acquire the skills they need in their future jobs as junior Rails
developers

The ideal candidate gets excited about sharing new things they've learned and
working with various parts of the Rails stack. Your goals should include
establishing yourself as a helpful and integral member of the Web Development
community at large.

This is a full time position with a highly competitive salary and performance
bonuses, benefits package, paid holidays, and more. Get paid like a developer,
and work as an educator! We have a great team and regularly admit an
impressive group of students.

We do not work with third parties or agencies. If you are a recruiter or third
party, please do not solicit or respond to this post.

 __About the Company: __

Launch Academy offers intense, 10 week, educational programming that
transforms 30-38 eager learners into rising stars within the web development
community. Our immersive, learn by doing approach sets us apart from
traditional education models. Through our program, students develop real
software that solves real problems. We then help them to find jobs and provide
support once they 've "Launched."

We need your help to make the Launch Academy experience remarkable! Find out
more at [http://www.launchacademy.com](http://www.launchacademy.com)

------
jonathanpeters
Twenty Digital - New York, NY

We are a recruitment firm, focused solely in NYC's startup, digital & tech
space. We strategically support businesses at various stages of development,
from inception through late series funding, to pre & post-IPO.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We are flexible to our client's needs, taking on as much
of the process as requested, including pre-screening and meeting each
candidate before presentation.

Some of our current positions include:

-CTO (LAMP Stack) – Fast Growing, Tech-Focused Fitness Company

-Director, Engineering (LAMP Stack) – Fast Growing, Tech-Focused Fitness Company

-Full Stack Engineer (LAMP Stack) – Fast Growing, Tech-Focused Fitness Company

-Senior Python Developer (Python Expert) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Front-End Engineer (Heavy Javascript) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Tech Lead/Senior Engineer (Java & PHP) - Disruptive E-Commerce Business, Post Series B Funded

-Lead Front End Engineer (Heavy Javascript) - Series A Funded B2C Startup

-Development Manager (Strong Python) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Front End Tech Lead (Raw Javascript) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Engineering Manager (Java, Struts & Project Mgmt) - SaaS product in the Entertainment space

-Back End Engineer (Scala) - Mobile Web Platform, Seed Funded

-Senior Front End Engineer (Javascript) - Mobile Web Platform, Seed Funded

-DevOps Engineer (Chef or Puppet) – Startup Cloud Provider

-Systems Engineer (Perl, Python, Ruby) – Startup Cloud Provider

-Lead Ruby Engineer (Ruby) – Startup Crowdfunding Platform

-DevOps Engineer (Chef or Puppet) – Startup E-Commerce

-QA Lead (Manual & Automation) – Startup E-Commerce

-Lead Front End Engineer (HTML5, CSS3, JS) – Startup E-Commerce

-Back End Lead Engineer (Python) – Startup E-Commerce

-Lead Engineer (Python) – Startup Digital Agency

Please get in touch to understand how we can be a resource to you, as well as
to learn further details on these opportunities. We offer a seamless
recruitment experience, unlike any other in the startup space. We will provide
full company and role description, verbally. In addition, we have met all of
our clients, so truly understand the environment and culture.

email: jonathan.peters@twentyrecruitment.com

------
imethan
Voltaiq - SF, NYC, or REMOTE - Full Time -
[http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Software Developers — Full Stack/Front-end/Deployment

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric-
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer lasting more powerful mobile
electronics.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics and visualization
platform to enable better, longer-lasting batteries and other energy devices.
We have early customer revenue, and grant funding from the National Science
Foundation and U.S. Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our founding team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York
City (remote will be considered case by case). These will be our first hires,
so you’ll be getting in on the ground floor of a fast-paced, customer-focused,
product-driven startup. Duties will encompass the full stack, from development
through deployment.

We are looking to fill three positions immediately, and will give preference
to those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn. Currently,
we’re looking for:

* Full Stack Web Developer/Generalist

* Deployment Specialist

* Front-end Developer

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Front-end development experience: Coffeescript, Sass, Backbone/Underscore, Handlebars, D3.

* Solid understanding of a web deployment stack: Cookies, sessions, websockets, asset management.

* Experience with ZeroMQ or a similar asynchronous messaging system.

* Strong command of Linux and deployments on Amazon Web Services.

* Deployment experience: Salt Stack, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

* Experience with MongoDB, managing MongoDB instances, and the MongoDB aggregation framework.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate or advanced degree in Computer Science, Physics, Math, Engineering, or a related discipline.

* At least 3 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Location(s): SF Bay Area, NYC, or remote.

Email us a resume at jobs@voltaiq.io

Thanks HN!

------
whitperson
Sailthru - [http://www.sailthru.com/](http://www.sailthru.com/) \- New York,
Los Angeles, San Francisco, London

Sailthru is the leading provider of personalized marketing communications
technology. We automatically aggregate and analyze disparate user data sets
for leading enterprise companies to create holistic, highly personalized
customer experiences that lead to bigger revenue opportunities.

Our mission is to transform the way companies build and maintain relationships
with consumers with a user first mentality. We are focused on the individual
and are committed to solving a common marketing problem: impersonal user
experiences that lead to decreased engagement. At Sailthru, we believe that
every user is unique.

As an engineer at Sailthr you’d be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap. You'd also be joining
a passionate team of engineers, including our CTO who codes alongside the
team. Here are our open dev roles:

NEW YORK (HQ): Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3p1klgwQ](http://jobvite.com/m?3p1klgwQ)

Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3f1klgwG](http://jobvite.com/m?3f1klgwG)

Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3u7klgw1](http://jobvite.com/m?3u7klgw1)

Senior Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3E3klgw7](http://jobvite.com/m?3E3klgw7)

Mobile Engineer (Android) - NY -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3m1klgwN](http://jobvite.com/m?3m1klgwN)

Frontend Engineer NY -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3b4klgwF](http://jobvite.com/m?3b4klgwF)

Senior Systems Admin - NY -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3u7klgw1](http://jobvite.com/m?3u7klgw1)

System Admin - NY -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3o7klgwV](http://jobvite.com/m?3o7klgwV)

LOS ANGELES: Senior Engineer - LA -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3H2klgw9](http://jobvite.com/m?3H2klgw9)

Mobile Engineer (Android) - LA -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3O2klgwg](http://jobvite.com/m?3O2klgwg)

LONDON: Mobile Engineer (Android) | London -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3O2klgwg](http://jobvite.com/m?3O2klgwg)

Senior Engineer | London -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3n3klgwQ](http://jobvite.com/m?3n3klgwQ)

Implementation Engineer - London -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3nRekgwx](http://jobvite.com/m?3nRekgwx)

~~~

Please note that if you're not a developer, we are also hiring for many other
roles, especially Sales:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3jDmlgwo](http://jobvite.com/m?3jDmlgwo)

------
erre
Amsterdam - The Netherlands. Full-time.

Layar ([https://www.layar.com](https://www.layar.com)) is looking for a Back-
End Python Developer, an Android Developer and a QA Engineer.

We are a front-runner in mobile AR technology. Our app is used by millions of
users every month worldwide and needs to be the best in its class, our goal
being to grow it to one of the top apps worldwide. Our app aims to stretch the
technologies provided by iOS and Android to their limits, and relies heavily
on reliable and highly efficient backend services and infrastructure to
deliver an amazing experience. For content creators, our web front-end must be
solid and quickly adaptable to new user demands.

We have three positions currently open:

\------------------------------------------

\- Back-End Python Developer

You will be joining a team of server developers with varied skills in web
development, systems development, devops and QA.

Your primary roles will be to champion good software development practices in
the team and to deliver high quality Python code. You will contribute to
architecture and technical design of our back-end and of the Layar ecosystem
as a whole. Our development team is small, and you can - and are encouraged to
- have a big impact on product and technical decisions.

We expect you to be an experienced coder and technical designer, with a proven
track record of designing, building, delivering and maintaining multi-server,
scalable systems. A passion for delivering good products is essential. You
know not only to make a computer do what you want, but also how to build (and
keep building) a complex software product, within a varied and dynamic team.

We are specifically looking for:

* A proven track record in working on heterogeneous and distributed systems.

* 3+ Years of Python development experience.

* Experience with distributed source control (e.g. Mercurial, Git).

* Flexibility to deal with a rapidly changing environment.

Preferably you also have

* Experience with Python frameworks such as Django and Twisted.

* Experience with Infrastructure-as-a-Service, preferably AWS.

* Experience with automating analysis of large data sets.

\------------------------------------------

\- Android Developer

We are seeking a senior Android Developer who will take charge of our Android
app and bring them to the next level. You will be working closely with our
core team of mobile developers, buidling some of the core technologies that
integrate in the app using assembly, C++ (NDK) and Java where appropriate to
achieve the best performance. You will be responsible for building and
delivering the new features on our roadmap. The ideal candidate will be
flexible, self-motivated, loves making excellent code and takes pride in
creating a great user experience.

Your primary role will be to maintain, improve and further develop our Android
app. You'll be able to use frameworks provided by other team members and work
closely together with them to ensure tight integration in the Android app.

Your key responsibilities will be:

* to architect, develop and maintain the Android app;

* to ensure best possible performance, quality and responsiveness of the app;

* to help and guide the product team when designing new features.

\------------------------------------------

\- QA Engineer

We are seeking a QA Engineer who will be responsible for the quality of our
front- and back-end web platforms. You will test our products through every
stage of the development process and will give the final go for deploying new
features or new releases. The ideal candidate will be flexible, self-
motivated, loves finding bugs with a comprehensive suite of test cases and
hates it when a customer is the one that hits a bug. You will be proactive in
writing automated tests as well as helping developers write their own, and you
will never manually test an issue twice: if something has escaped existing
tests, you will write a new test for it.

You will work closely in an Agile methodology with the engineering team,
consisting of backend and frontend developers, and devops, as well as with the
product team designing and creating functional requirements. You will be
responsible to set up and maintain a comprehensive test suite, whenever
possible fully automated, covering all regressions and new features built by
engineering team.

Your key responsibilities will be:

* To specify and create test cases for new features;

* To write automated test scripts that will provide test reports at every sprint;

* To profile our apps in order to check for best performance, responsiveness and memory footprint;

* To assist the decision makers in approving the final go for each release.

As a QA Engineer, we expect you to have a proven track record of creating test
suites and testing web applications and web services. You should have enough
programming knowledge (preferably but not necessarily of Python) to be able to
write tests for complex scenarios. Experience in continuous integration and
continuous deployment are a plus.

In order to ensure the highest quality, we require:

* 4+ years of experience as QA Engineer;

* Excellent understanding of REST APIs and structured responses such as JSON or XML;

* Excellent understanding of the web stack and its related technologies;

* Good understanding of client-server APIs;

* Experience with Jira and test management tools such as TestLink, or similar tools;

* Experience with test automation tools such as SOAPUI, Selenium, PhantomJS and scripting from the command-line;

* Flexibility to deal with a rapidly changing environment;

* Passion for quality.

Preferably you also have

• Good experience in writing web software using a framework such as
Django/Python;

• Experience with setting up server-based applications, such as a LAMP
environment.

\------------------------------------------

All positions are full-time, based on our office located downtown Amsterdam.
Please apply at
[https://www.layar.com/about/jobs/](https://www.layar.com/about/jobs/) . If
you have any questions, feel free to email me at rbp@layar.com

[Edits for formatting]

------
davegolland
We're Hiring at Prismatic (getprismatic.com) The office is located in SOMA in
San Francisco.

=============

Frontend Engineer at Prismatic: iOS, Web, and Android.
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971)

==

Strong CS basics in data structures and algorithms. Strong engineering;
thoughtful design and clean code. Graphics, browser, games, or animation
experience a big plus. A front-end engineer that has a strong computer science
background, but wants to focus on product engineering rather than backend
systems. You don’t want to just take off the shelf UI components, but want to
explore new interactions. You aren’t afraid to dig under the hood of iOS
frameworks or browser code in order to make an animation or interaction feel
natural and smooth.

=============

Backend Engineer at Prismatic:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976)

==

Prismatic is a great place to be a backend engineer - we analyze millions of
shared web pages every day, automatically classify them into tens of thousands
of topics, and serve up personalized feeds in real-time using our homegrown,
lightning fast, machine learning-based relevance engine. We are looking to
grow our top-notch team, with both junior and senior-level positions
available. We are looking for engineers with deep interest and knowledge in at
least one area core to our business (i.e., distributed systems, ops and
tooling, machine learning, designing and building new product features). We’re
a small team, so you will have the opportunity to have a lot of impact, and to
learn from peers who are extremely talented engineers, computer scientists,
and data experts. Our backend is written entirely in Clojure, a JVM-based LISP
that is a dream to work in. Almost none of us knew it before we joined, and we
don’t expect you to either. We do, however, expect the following: \- You live
and die by good abstractions. You know that they can make the difference
between easily understandable and maintainable code, and a spaghetti mess. -
You think about edge cases and performance implications, and anticipate future
needs. - You read and understand existing code before diving in and adding
your own. You re-use existing code whenever possible, cleaning it up as needed
to be more generally useful. - You know when to do it fast, when to do it
right, and how to find the best compromise between the two. - You recognize
that we are all stewards of the codebase, not owners. You leave code better
than you found it, and you fix bugs without grumbling about whose they are. -
You are a team player who enjoys discussing ideas and implementations with
other engineers. Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on
as a member of the Prismatic backend team: \- Making our crawlers and document
analysis better and more comprehensive - Building out new product features in
our API - Solving tough systems problems to help us scale reliably and
robustly - Building and improving Machine Learning systems for ranking,
document analysis, and more - Creating tools to assist development and ops -
Shipping some of the best open-source Clojure libraries out there, and working
with the community to make them better

We are also looking for designers, visual and/or interaction.

------
enoren
StepOne, Inc ([http://www.steponeinc.com](http://www.steponeinc.com)) -
Austin, TX - INTERN, FULLTIME

Come be employee #5 before we get to #18 by the end of the year! We have been
in stealth mode and under the radar in Austin, but are going to grow in a big
way fueled by determination, investment and, yes, even revenue(Redbull doesn't
hurt either). We are looking for leaders to help us build out the future and
this is the perfect opportunity for someone wanting to make a big splash for
themselves.

We are a funded ([http://www.liveoakvp.com/past-
investment.html](http://www.liveoakvp.com/past-investment.html)) SaaS company
that is simplifying customer support through personalized help via machine
learning(ML), natural language processing(NLP), effortless identity and
analytics.

Our stack is Django/Python, Postgres, Redis, Angular and Salt, but are also
looking to expand this as we expand the solution. We believe in constantly
learning, so if you have any great ideas about new tools that we should be
using then we will certainly listen. We are not quite continuous
deployment(currently on weekly schedules), but are working towards that. We
practice TDD, code reviews and believe in automating everything.

We are currently hiring for:

* Django/Python developers to help us build out some immense backend services as well as dabble in mounds of machine learning. You will have the opportunity to jump around to all aspects of the stack if you want or you can sink your teeth into areas such as large scale data pipelines, data analysis and visualizations, sentiment analysis of content through natural language processing, sub-second real-time highly dimensional recommender systems or an intelligent SLA bound context discovery engine. We also have REST APIs if you're into that kind of thing.

* Dev Ops engineer(Junior or Senior) to help us evolve our international multi-datacenter deployment and operations by helping to develop new internal tools alongside Salt Stack. You will have the opportunity to work with one of the first Salt Stack certified engineers([http://www.saltstack.com/salt-blog/first-ever-saltstack-cert...](http://www.saltstack.com/salt-blog/first-ever-saltstack-certified-engineers)) on the team who is leading our direction and worldwide server domination. We don't have walls up between operations and development so this is a perfect role for those developers out there wanting to dip into DevOps or the DevOps engineers who like to stretch their development side as much as their operations side.

* Client side developers to help us build out both our worldwide mobile web application presence as well as our web based management tool. We leverage Backbone, Angular, SASS, Bootstrap and D3.js in our tool belts. You would have a strong role in defining the future for these applications as they are both in their early stages and are in strong need of a passionate developer who wants to build a critical piece of our solution from the ground up. In the next year you will also have the opportunity to build highly interactive data visualizations using D3.js to help bubble insights up out of both ad hoc data queries as well as offline analytics from the data streams from our systems as well as our large scale enterprise customers.

We offer the following:

* Competitive salaries

* Equity

* Health Insurance

* Equipment budget

* Flexible vacation schedule

* A flexible working schedule

* Education/conference opportunities

* A passionate team

* And more...

If you are interested, please send an email to erik@steponeinc.com and come
help us build the next Austin success story!

------
fan
Hiring: Full Stack Engineer in Cambridge, MA for www.PrepScholar.com

\- We're an education technology company based in Boston looking for good,
all-around engineers working on both frontend and backend. You'll be creating
new product features to improve our students' learning and create a compelling
educational experience.

* About Us

\- We’re making education more effective through customization. We learn the
strengths and weaknesses of learners and create tailored learning programs
through advanced statistics. We create compelling educational experiences for
our students by truly understanding their problems. We’re starting off with
test prep, a $4 billion+ industry, and want to expand to education at large.

\- In addition to the founders, our company currently has two software
engineers and seven instructors in a mixture of part-time and full time roles.

\- We have over a thousand users and hundreds of paying customers and are
growing quickly. We recently reached gross profitability.

\- The founders are two Harvard/MIT grads who have started previous companies
backed by Y Combinator and brought in over seven figures in revenue.

\- We care about culture and a great work environment. We’re flexible with
schedule, have efficient meetings, and want minimal hierarchy.

* We're Looking For

\- Full stack development skills – you should have past experience on web
backends (Django or similar, MySQL or similar) and frontends (JavaScript,
HTML, CSS).

\- Familiarity with web operations (Linux, Apache/nginx, AWS EC2) and our
frontend stack (Backbone, SASS, Dust), and an eye for a design are large
pluses.

\- Willingness to try new things and pick up new technology quickly.

\- We prefer an employee located in Massachusetts (we’re in Cambridge) or
willing to RELOCATE (we will cover fees); however REMOTE working can be
considered for strong candidates.

* Why Join Us?

\- You’ll be a head engineer with an impact on company direction and culture.
You’ll have the opportunity to lead the tech team and technical aspects of the
company.

\- We offer competitive market-rate pay with option for serious equity.

\- Above all, you’ll be building something meaningful. Education is a linchpin
of our country’s economy and empowers people to improve their own lives. For
many reasons, education suffers throughout the country – class sizes too
large, methods outdated, teachers underpaid. Here’s your chance to build a
scalable solution that can disrupt education and leave a legacy.

* How to Apply

Send an email to jobs@prepscholar.com with your resume and cover letter. We'd
love to see your work and personal projects, especially full-stack samples, so
include any of these: your GitHub, project pages, or other portfolio.

------
toconnor
Wingspan Technology - Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell, PA)

We are expanding our cloud operations team and looking to fill several
fulltime positions. See
[http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions](http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions)
to apply.

PostgreSQL Database Administrator

\---------------------------------

You would be responsible for maintaining and expanding the databases in our
privately hosted cloud solution. This would include participation in database
design, performance tuning, developer support, and system configuration.

Required Skills

\- Experience managing a production PostgreSQL system

\- Strong SQL query analysis skills

\- Working knowledge of Linux environments (CentOS preferred)

Bonus Skills

\- Experience in a highly available cloud environment

\- Knowledge of Apache Solr and Apache Lucene

\- Solid understanding of networking concepts and troubleshooting

Network Administrator

\---------------------

You would be responsible for maintaining and expanding the network in our
primary office and in the data centers of our privately hosted cloud solution.
This would include participation in network design, performance tuning, and
system maintenance.

Required Skills

\- Experience managing wired and wireless networks with Linux, Mac and Windows
clients

\- Working knowledge of Dell PowerConnect and Cisco switches

\- Experience configuring WANs, LANs and VLANs

Bonus Skills

\- Experience in a highly available cloud environment

\- Solid understanding of WatchGuard firewalls and VPNs

\- Knowledge of the ShoreTel IP PBX phone system

Senior DevOps Engineer

\----------------------

You would be responsible for improving and maintaining the infrastructure of
our privately hosted cloud solution. This would include participation in
architecture design, software deployment, developer support, and system
configuration. We expect this person to also contribute to the mentoring and
training of the more junior members of the team.

Required Skills

\- Experience managing a production Linux environment (CentOS preferred)

\- Working knowledge of automation and management software like Puppet and
Spacewalk

\- Experience with virtualization platforms like VMware, Vagrant and Hyper-V.

Bonus Skills

\- Experience in a highly available cloud environment

\- Programming experience in Python and Bash

\- Solid understanding of networking concepts and troubleshooting

DevOps Engineer

\---------------

You would assist in improving and maintaining the infrastructure of our
privately hosted cloud solution. This would include participation in
architecture design, software deployment, developer support, and system
configuration. We value a strong work ethic and the desire to grow over
current knowledge, but prior relevant experience has an obvious advantage over
those without.

Required Skills

\- Working knowledge of Linux, Mac and Windows operating systems

\- Understanding of the concepts of software deployment and automation

Bonus Skills

\- Experience in a highly available cloud environment

\- Programming experience in Python or Bash

\- Understanding of networking concepts and troubleshooting

About Wingspan...

Wingspan Technology has been providing industry-leading technology solutions
since 1996. Our latest product is a cloud-based document management system for
some of the world’s largest pharmaceutical companies. Because of our small
size your daily impact is noticeable and expected. Wingspan believes that its
growth as a company is dependent on each employee’s professional and personal
growth. We help this through one-on-one mentoring sessions, lunch and learn
presentations, and social events like happy hours, our annual chili cook off,
and a rather boisterous cornhole tournament. Flexible work hours and
telecommuting are also options to help maintain that work/life balance.

------
johnurbanik
Poptip ([http://poptip.com](http://poptip.com) / jobs@poptip.com) -- NYC
(Gramercy/Flatiron) -- FULL TIME / INTERN -- Engineering / Design / Sales --
(We’re in the process of becoming H1B friendly)

OPEN POSITIONS

Engineering \- Engineer, Engineering Intern, Product Engineer, Streaming Data
Engineer, NLP Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, API Engineer, Mobile Engineer
Design \- Product Designer Business/Sales \- Account Executive, Inside Sales
Dev Manager, Account Manager

Poptip is an information discovery and modern market research company focused
on social conversation analysis. Most recently, we were featured in the WSJ
([http://on.wsj.com/1oQlv1E](http://on.wsj.com/1oQlv1E)) in an article on how
marketers understand what you really mean online. Shortly before that, we
authored a twitter card for the Oscars
([http://mashable.com/2014/03/02/kelsey-falter-poptip-
oscars/](http://mashable.com/2014/03/02/kelsey-falter-poptip-oscars/)), the
first ever in-app voting experience on twitter.

\- We have a proven revenue model (with clients like CNN, Budweiser, L'Oreal,
and the NFL) and are growing rapidly.

\- Our stack includes Go, Node.JS, AngularJS, Redis, DynamoDB, Kafka,
Socket.io/Engine.io, Vagrant, and Postgres, and we’re constantly evaluating
technologies like Docker, CoreOS, Cap’n Proto, InfluxDB, Storm, and Spark.

\- We apply natural language processing and machine learning techniques to
millions of social posts to wrangle actionable insights out the data, all in
real time.

We are hiring for a wide range of positions spanning all aspects of the
business. For more details about the individual positions head to
[https://poptip.com/careers/](https://poptip.com/careers/).

Engineers:

We value the ability to communicate ideas clearly. You should be able to write
well, speak your mind, and take feedback with humility. Engineers drive
product decisions just as much as any other member of the team.

We’re hiring all across the board, so check out our careers page for more
details about specific positions. In general, if you’re someone who likes
thinking about the challenges of processing, storing, or displaying large
amounts of data in real time you might be a good fit.

Designers:

Poptip was founded and is led by a designer. An exceptional customer
experience has been the heart of this company’s success since inception. As a
member of the design team, you would hold a high level of responsibility by
leading the development of new products, visual standards, and features.

Business/Sales:

We have been selling our products from the beginning. Customers rely on
Poptip's suite of products on a daily basis to help drive their businesses
forward. Our sales team exists to help businesses better understand consumers
and maintain two-way relationships with them. We are building a world class
sales team with opportunities in sales, account management, and sales
development.

------
rosy720
Menlo Park, CA - Full Time Venture Capital Analyst at Canaan Partners

APPLY HERE:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/canaanpartners18/jobs/9243#.Uzs0...](http://boards.greenhouse.io/canaanpartners18/jobs/9243#.Uzs0Sa1dXOU)

Canaan Partners is seeking an analyst who is energetic, passionate about
technology, and intellectually curious to join its Menlo Park, CA Information
Technology team.

You:

-Are extremely passionate about, excited by, and steeped in technology. Our team covers a broad landscape from mobile apps and social media to enterprise SaaS and datacenter infrastructure (and everything in between). While the firm has a Health Care team, this opening is specifically for the Information Technology team

-Are based in the Bay Area and have a strong network in the startup community

-Have an undergraduate degree from a top university in a technical field: engineering, CS, math, computer science, physical science, or a related field. Strong quantitative and technical chops are very important. If you don’t have a technical degree, you must be able to demonstrate how you’ve gained technical experience

-Have 1-3 years work experience at a startup, in tech banking, or tech management consulting. Candidates should have a good business toolkit and a strong grasp of technology and tech business models

-Have strong interpersonal skills and a creative problem solving style

-Enjoy working in a small team environment

-Willing to articulate opinions on investment decisions and be outspoken if necessary

-This is a particularly exciting time to join a Venture Capital firm. It has never been easier spin up a startup, and there is more data available about markets, trends, and young companies than ever before. Our new analyst will have the opportunity to tackle this mountain of data and design and influence how we use new public data sources and our own proprietary data.

The analyst role is a 2-3 year position that is traditionally followed by
business or graduate school or an operational role. Past Canaan analysts have
gone on to top b-schools, to start their own companies, or to join tech
companies.

The analyst will work with Canaan’s senior IT investment professionals to
assist in:

-Analysis and assessment of markets and competitive landscapes

-Development and management of new data sources

-Due diligence of potential investments

-Development of investment theses

-Preparation of advisory meeting presentations

-Sourcing of new deals

APPLY HERE:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/canaanpartners18/jobs/9243#.Uzs0...](http://boards.greenhouse.io/canaanpartners18/jobs/9243#.Uzs0Sa1dXOU)

------
dave1010uk

        Senior PHP Engineer
        We Are Base
        Bournemouth, United Kingdom
        Full time, in house 
    

A bit about the role

This is a genuine opportunity to work alongside talented people to innovate
and build digital services that make a difference to people every day,
including an exciting product spin out. Working in an increasingly connected
life, the role looks a little something like this:

1st class engineer

You will be used to working as part of an unsilo’d production team, where
designers work alongside developers, in agile sprints where they’re useful.
Your main skill set is writing PHP but you may have experience with other
languages (like JavaScript/Node.js, Go, Objective C or Java) that has
influenced how you code. You’ll be familiar with PHP frameworks, such as
Symfony, Laravel, Aura & Zend, and building on top of content management
systems, such as WordPress. You’ll be comfortable with object orientated
design patterns, unit testing, APIs & databases. Every pony at Base is capable
of more than one trick. You’ll have an understanding of usability and how that
works with functionality

Data hungry

You’ll have a keen interest in datasets, with good skills in filtering the
signals from the noise. You’ll have an eye to the future and know that
tracking something now will make for way more interesting times later. You’ll
be comfortable integrating 3rd party systems through APIs you’ve helped
architect.

Open all hours

You’ll have a keen interest in the way openness in technology (and in
particular open data) can change things. And you’ll have ideas that mash one
set with another, whether you’ve realised them yet or not. Our developers come
up with projects for our clients, rarely the other way round.

Solver of riddles

You won’t know the answer to every question that comes your way, but you’ll be
someone who knows how to hunt it down. This job isn’t forensic science, but
being able to piece the jigsaw back together and crack the nut is your daily
bread. Inquisitive by nature you, like us, want to understand what makes
things tick to make them better.

Getting shit done

You’ll understand technical debt and be acutely aware that most pieces of code
aren’t perfect, but you’ll be good at balancing the need to do something
beautifully and the need to do it fast, including both where you can. You’ll
regularly use Git, bash scripting and Sass, or similar, because of what they
bring to the table.

Commercially aware

You will be able to develop a genuine understanding of our client businesses,
allowing you to identify opportunities for and with them. The best developers
understand the end goal, not just their role in a project. You’ll be able to
think commercially about the client business, as well as deliver work that
doesn’t fall over as its user base scales. You’ll be expected to apply
innovation to solve challenges, remembering that the best solutions are often
beautiful in their simplicity.

Keen eye, tuned ear

An eye for detail and a high standard of output is important to the success of
the role. We’ve developed a code standard that gives us a bar to reach for.
You’ll play a part in developing and guiding it as we grow. You’ll know that
most project budgets don’t allow interface designers to cover every inch of an
application, so you’re good at communicating with them and finding ways to
smartly join the dots with a minimum of fuss.

Security and speed

You’ll be hot on security too. The one thing that no one sees, until it goes
to the wall. Then everyone knows about it. You’ll know how to react when an
overseas friend tries to gain access to one of your servers from your years of
ethical hacking. Creating applications that are quick is fundamental to the
role too. An understanding of devices, connections and optimisation is key to
delivering the quality we’re after. But then you already know that.

About We Are Base

We're a digital service design company that builds user-centred digital
services for businesses, using data they already have.

We help our clients realise opportunities by transforming their data into
something new and valuable. Clients include Timex, Garmin and Nottingham City
Transport.

At Base you will be part of a team of makers and doers, working across a
variety of projects and clients. We’re agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our
process evolves to suit our needs.

We value and support CPD, actively seeking clients with a like-minded desire
to push boundaries, providing you with an opportunity to build your experience
and skills.

We practice a sustainable pace, recognising that we each have lives and
families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are rare by design.

[http://wearebase.com/hiring](http://wearebase.com/hiring)

------
DyslexicAtheist
We're hiring full-time/permanent in Germany/France/Norway/UK namely:

== Germany ==

1) South Germany: Embedded SW Process Engineer Automotive (ALM+SCM)
[http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-searches/51-germany](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/51-germany)

2) Stuttgart: Hardware Developer ConnectedCar [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/51-germany/3...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/51-germany/321-stuttgart-hardware-developer-
connectedcar)

3) Stuttgart: Autosar Embedded Software Developer ConnectedCar
[http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/51-germany/3...](http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/51-germany/320-stuttgart-autosar-embedded-software-developer)

4) Munich: Senior Consultant Technical Lead BI/BigData (m/f) [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/51-germany/2...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/51-germany/258-munich-senior-consultant-
technical-lead-bi-bigdata-m-f)

== UK ==

1) Croydon: Technical Support Engineer (radio/RF systems) [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/53-uk/319-cr...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/53-uk/319-croydon-technical-support-engineer-
radio-rf-systems)

2) Buckinghamshire: Embedded Software Engineer - RTOS, ARM, Embedded Linux
[http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/53-uk/309-bu...](http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/53-uk/309-buckinghamshire-embedded-software-engineer-rtos-arm-
embedded-linux)

3)Buckinghamshire: Embedded Linux Engineer - ARM, Video, Open Source
[http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/53-uk/308-bu...](http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/53-uk/308-buckinghamshire-embedded-linux-engineer-arm-video-open-
source)

4) Croydon: Embedded Engineer - DSP, Audio, ADC's, DAC's [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/53-uk/307-cr...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/53-uk/307-croydon-embedded-engineer-dsp-audio-
adc-s-dac-s)

5) Croydon: Junior Electronic Embedded Design Engineer - ARM, C, Assembler
[http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/53-uk/306-cr...](http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/53-uk/306-croydon-junior-electronic-embedded-design-engineer-arm-c-
assembler)

== Australia ==

1) Brisbane: Embedded System Software Verification Lead [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/61-australia...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/61-australia/310-brisbane-embedded-system-
software-verification-lead)

== Norway ==

1) Oslo: Senior Consultant Technical Lead BI/#BigData (m/f) [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/60-norway/30...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/60-norway/303-norway-senior-consultant-
technical-lead-bi-bigdata-m-f)

== France ==

1) Nice/Monaco area Build and Configuration Specialist (m/f) [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/52-france/30...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/52-france/302-build-and-configuration-
specialist-m-f)

2) South France: C++ Developer (m/f) [http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/52-france/26...](http://valbonne-consulting.com/current-
searches/52-france/261-south-france-c-developer-m-f)

3) South France: Junior #Java Developer (m/f) [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/52-france/26...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/52-france/260-south-france-junior-java-
developer-m-f)

4) South France: Senior #Java Developer (m/f) [http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/52-france/25...](http://valbonne-
consulting.com/current-searches/52-france/259-south-france-senior-java-
developer-m-f)

~~~
ciupicri
Out of curiosity, what's with the _(m /f)_ at the end of the job titles?

~~~
mlent
You see this often in German job listings, because the job title can
intrinsically denote gender. For instance, Developer is "Entwickler" (m) and
"Entwicklerin" (f). So employers tend to write something like "Web-Entwickler
(m/f)."

------
ashleyjohn
ACADEMIA.EDU

DOWNTOWN San Francisco

FULL TIME Engineers

WORK with CEO Richard Price

WORK with CTO Ben Lund

WORK with 9 Senior Engineers

WORK with the mission to make life better

BUILD a killer recommendation engine immersed in Machine Learning and NLP

BUILD our next major platform called “Peer Review” from Scratch

TACKLE all things related to Scalability, Storage, and Speed VENTURE into
mobile

HACK because that’s what you love to do

CONTRIBUTE to positive changes

OPEN SCIENCE, join ACADEMIA.EDU

We are Hiring a Team to Build a Better Future

Here at Academia.edu you will have an opportunity to join an agile team of 9
Engineers who are all making a positive impact on the world by contributing to
a movement called Open Science. As a member of our team you will be given a
lot of autonomy to choose projects that interest you the most and the ability
to make product decisions with our CTO Ben Lund and CEO Richard Price.

We are currently tackling five incredibly difficult product challenges. Some
of these projects have been attempted by larger companies and have failed. In
order to be successful we will need to think way outside-of-the-box and take a
leap into the unknown…

Peer Review

We want to build a peer review platform that allows layers of discussion on
top of a single document. One of the biggest challenges we face is that
contextual commenting at a large scale has yet to be achieved. In order to be
successful we need to find original and novel solutions because simple
approaches like putting a blog-style comment box at the end of the paper has
been tried before and has not been effective.

To build Peer Review we must figure out a way to transform all the wide array
of styles from any given PDF paper to a clean and consistent format that is
embedded for a suitable commenting UI. We are experimenting to build a rich
inline-commenting and discussion interface as well as a reputation system that
surfaces quality comments.

Interface Design

We currently have 7.5 million users who upload their research papers. Academia
converts these PDFs to HTLM5 to display in the browser. We face the challenges
of building web UIs for scientific content such as 3D molecular visualizations
and tools for exploring genetic sequences. We will also build back-end
parsers, converters, and storage schemes to enable these UIs.

Recommendation Engine

We have a news feed that displays recommended papers to our users. Currently
we use a simple rule-based system where papers are tagged by research
interests and our users can follow those research interests. In addition, our
users can follow each other. We want our users to feel as if they are
attending an amazing conference where everything we show them is the most
relevant and up-to-date information that is available in their field.

In order to improve our recommendation engine, we will be immersed in Natural
Language Processing and Machine Learning. We want to identify which particular
field of the paper it correlates to (math, biochemistry, anthropology, etc.)
and the type of document (original research, a review article, a conference
presentation, a lecture note or some other content). Using everything from a
paper’s previous viewers on Academia.edu to its author and content to its
place in the citation graph, we want to determine the relevance of a
particular document to a particular user. Lastly, using large-scale data
analysis we want to identify trending papers, highlight influential
researchers and help the public uncover important new work more quickly and
reliably.

Mobile App

Academia does not have a mobile app but we are dedicated to building one!

Working with a clean slate, we will design and build a mobile API that
displays Academia’s core features. These features will include the user
profile, upload papers, news feed, analytic data, and the ability to make
comments on papers (Peer Review). In order to build a dynamic mobile API, we
will write easy-to-use client libraries in a wide range of scripting languages
that will encourage integration with Academia’s data, content and identity
into their apps.

Speed, Scale, & Storage

Our engineering team will have to build highly scalable systems that
effectively store and analyze our entire stream of hits. We have built an
analytics dashboard so that every user can see how many people viewed their
profile and how many people have read their uploaded papers. We enabled this
feature by storing structured data in DynamoDB- currently 343 million rows and
growing 10% per month. We want to build features that require more
sophisticated aggregations on this data than DynamoDB can provide.

Furthermore we will need to figure out how to effectively store massive
amounts of data while increasing the speed of our product especially to parts
of the world where there is slower internet connections. This is important
because areas in the world with slower connections tend to be where
researchers can benefit the most from open access to research. Our platform
must be useable for them too.

Future at Academia.edu

We have a fun and agile team and we are growing (our site usage grows 10% per
month)! We have the resources to make our mission come true. We just raised
$11 million from Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True Ventures. We're
based in Downtown San Francisco.

Chat with Ashley

If you think you would be interested in solving some of these technical
problems then please do not hesitate to contact ashley[at]academia.edu.

------
Ovid
Search scientist. Amsterdam. Relocation and Visa provided. And I mean _real_
search scientist, not just someone who put together Solr that one time.

We have a client who has a fantastic position which has opened up. They’re
searching for you because you’ll be searching for them: they need an expert
search engine/data mining specialist and very few people can fill this role.

You’ll have several years of experience with search engines and (preferably)
e-commerce, a proven capability to mine data and a Master’s or Doctorate in
Statistics, Math, AI, Computer Science or a comparable background. This isn’t
for someone who’s just set up Elasticsearch, Solr, or some other search engine
(though that helps). It’s for someone who can mine the data of customer
searches and provably demonstrate they can create better search results for
customers. You won’t be waiting for tasks to do: you’ll be deciding the tasks
and how to do them.

How do you exclude a location 500 meters away from the one a customer is
searching for but it’s across an international boundary or a river with no
bridge? How do you do that in a performant manner? Or maybe searches in
different languages should be treated differently based on cultural
preferences? And do different categories of customers have different search
needs? How would they be categorized and how would different search results
impact them? Or maybe you can demonstrate that the above wouldn’t impact sales
and you have a better solution?

The possibilities are endless and the position itself is very high level
within the company. They’re offering a generous salary, an awesome work/life
balance, a generous vacation package and a catch: you have to let them pay to
relocate your household (even rats, if you want to) to the heart of Amsterdam,
one of the most beautiful cities in the world. If you’re going to be sitting
down sketching out how to group customers using adaptive resonance theory,
wouldn’t it be lovely to do that while sipping a Grolsh, eating bitterballen,
next to a beautiful Dutch canal?

And with 26 days of vacation and 9 public holidays, you’ll have seven weeks
off a year to enjoy. Take a relaxing two-week road trip across Europe and
return to work with several weeks of holiday left.

Given the extremely high level of expertise needed for this role, our client
realizes that the few people who are both capable and willing to accept this
role will need a relocation package. And if you have a family, our client will
take care of them, too. Have special relocation requirements? As long as you
are willing to work in Amsterdam, bring them up and the company will see what
they can do. On top of that, you’ll probably qualify for something called the
30% ruling. This is a law passed by the Dutch government to attract top
experts like you. When you qualify, you’ll be taxed on only 70% of your
salary. The other 30% will be handed to you tax-free, effectively giving you a
huge pay rise on top of an already generous salary.

This is a high level position in the company and you’ll be given a lot of
autonomy to make things happen. Further, the success criteria for the job are
extremely clear and you’ll be given all the tools you need to directly measure
your success. The exact nature of the role can potentially be tailored to meet
your personal preferences.

The work environment is laid-back, English is the working language, and you’ll
be working with other expats with a sense of adventure. Amsterdam is a
friendly, low-crime city and almost everyone speaks English fluently, but if
you want Dutch lessons, our client will help. Heck, if you have other
requirements, bring them and get them on the table. For the right candidate,
everything’s open to discussion.

If this sounds interesting and you want more information, contact us at
jobs@allaroundtheworld.fr.

~~~
phantom_oracle
fucking recruiters have arrived here...bottom-feeders

~~~
Ovid
Hey, thanks for being so friendly! :) And recruiters have been here for a
while.

Seriously, though, check my post history. I'm more than just a recruiter — I'm
a serious dev and I'm willing to bet I've released more open source code than
most people on HN and I can almost guarantee it's more widely used. The
reality is that many companies know neither how to source candidates nor how
to evaluate them. Being well-known in some tech communities
([https://www.google.fr/search?q=curtis+poe+perl](https://www.google.fr/search?q=curtis+poe+perl))
means I can evaluate those candidates and I can also source them.

Yes, recruiters have a poor reputation and there's a reason that many (most?)
deserve that, but for companies who can't source candidates, they're stuck.
Recruiters, particularly those who specialize, tend to have large pools of
"goto" people that companies would never have, meaning that companies who
can't find talent have little choice.

The reason recruiters are despised so much is that there's such a low barrier
to entry to our field that this depresses quality tremendously. I don't like
it either, but we're not _all_ the same. Frankly, I wish there was some way to
enforce standards for recruiters and find a way for both employees and
employers to "out" bad recruiters.

~~~
phantom_oracle
> Hey, thanks for being so friendly! :)

Your sarcasm is ineffective here.

> I'm a serious dev and I'm willing to bet I've released more open source code
> than most people on HN and I can almost guarantee it's more widely used.

That's good to see. I bet that modesty isn't one of your stronger qualities
though.

> The reason recruiters are despised so much is that there's such a low
> barrier to entry to our field that...

You shouldn't take this the wrong way, it is your industry that is the
problem, not you...

As my post said: "fucking recruiters". This specifically targeted the industry
and not you. If you feel offended though, I apologize (note, no sarcasm here).

------
stuartleigh
onefinestay | London, UK - Full Time

# who are we?

There’s a new way to stay in a city. onefinestay is a trusted service for
hosts to flexibly share their homes while they’re out of town. We give guests
the best bits of a boutique hotel stay inside some of the most distinctive
homes around.

# why does onefinestay need developers?

As well as continuously improving www.onefinestay.com we’re building a whole
bevy of tools to support the very real, very logistical business that depends
on technology, from mobile tools to scheduling systems. Here’s a snapshot of
some of the things we're currently working on, will be working on soon, or
maybe just finished.

\- Updating the entire online pre-stay experience for guests (we call it,
online check-in)

\- Launched a brand new online magazine with custom cms called The Edition

\- Developed an authentication and staff management system to handle our ever-
growing team

\- Completely revamping the entire site to support mobile devices (40% of our
traffic comes from iOS)

# who do we want?

We're looking for someone who can question the status quo, bring new ideas to
the table, see the full potential of a new feature (and push it to
realisation), or if necessary tone down something that is getting out of hand.
Everyone on the team is a fullstack developer, to some degree. But our django
heavy application is moving more and more to the client in order to keep our
interfaces as usable as possible. We'd like you to have some experience with
server-side code in a production environment, but if yours isn’t in python or
django, don't worry, there’ll be plenty of time to learn. With that in mind,
we’re looking for:

\- High-level ability in HTML/CSS (SASS)

\- MVC style application development with javascript (backbone, underscore,
react)

\- Some experience with server side frameworks (django, RoR, express)

\- Ability to work with our product team to develop high quality user
experience

\- Strong knowledge of web standards and cross-browser compatibility There's a
bunch of other stuff that will go a long way to get us excited:

\- Experience with source control (git, mercurial)

\- Experience with agile development methodologies

\- Comfortable working with pre-processors such as browserify, React's jsx
format

\- Experience with CI and automated testing (jenkins, jasmine)

# what we can offer you?

\- Competitive salaries

\- Stock options

\- A social work environment filled to the brim with talented developers

\- Your choice of dev environment (on the penthouse floor of our sweet new
offices)

\- Time to expand and grow your skills

Interested? You should apply here:
[http://www.onefinestay.com/jobs/position/?jvi=oM05Wfwx,Job](http://www.onefinestay.com/jobs/position/?jvi=oM05Wfwx,Job)

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. Where do
you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

~~~
morningstar
If I was a lot younger I might go for it but we have a lot of younger workers
that just might be able to do the job. I'm happy working on demand on top of
Social Security it give me extra money for gas where I can enjoy my kids and
grandchildren and go once in a while with friend and go eat some where, where
other wise I wouldn't be able to. I've been with you for over a year and it's
seems so good not to be driver over 60 miles a day to go to job that I wasn't
with. Thanks again for every things, Carol C

------
trevorstarick
Outpost Travel - [https://outpost.travel](https://outpost.travel) \- Local
Montreal, QC

If you speak Backbone JS, Javascript, Python, MongoDB: we want you.

If you love or hate travel, you're still going to crack some code with us
regardless. Looking for programers with a giant beard or someone who knows
when to share the right gif at the right time in team chat. We really don't
care about your fancy degree or anything like that, as long as you know your
shit; its good enough for us. Self Taught? Even better, you've proven to be
flexible. We like flexible.

~~~
foldr
I know the whole "beard" thing is a joke, but it is kind of irritating that
you'd just assume that you're going to hire a guy.

